# US EXPELS 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds.



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

*U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*

The United States on Thursday expelled 35 Russian diplomats and closed two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland in response to a campaign of harassment by Russia against American diplomats in Moscow, a senior U.S. official said on Thursday.
*U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
*---------------------------------------------*
Launching a CYBER war will be OSCREWBALLS first hit watch



The Obvious poking of the Russian is incredible, yet those who are MSM sheep are not able to see through the forest , no matter what you tell them, no matter what tools you give them.
OBAMA IS POKING THE BEAR TO STIR A WAR TO BLAME TRUMP!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 29, 2016)

Before Obama does any stupid shit like this, he should ask Trump first


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

Easy enough for the real president to undo.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Dec 29, 2016)

Also bear in mind that Reuters is fake news.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Easy enough for the real president to undo.



We will be lucky to not be in a world war 3 before the " real president" get into office and that is providing they don't kill him first.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> Also bear in mind that Reuters is fake news.



I'm listening to my source speak of it this moment, and as i'm hearing it this is very DANGEROUS for Obama to currently be playing. 
THERE IS SOMETHING BIG AND NOT GOOD COMING OF THIS................


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank God dumbass Obama and FrankenKerry will be gone in 23 days.  Hopefully we can keep them from getting into a shooting war with Russia between now and then.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> I'm listening to my source speak of it this moment, and as i'm hearing it this is very DANGEROUS for Obama to currently be playing.
> THERE IS SOMETHING BIG AND NOT GOOD COMING OF THIS................


Oh, I understand that as well.

But you also have to remember that Putin is no dummy. He can recognize  the lashing out of a child when he sees it. He doesn't want WWIII.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Dec 29, 2016)

Now that's some serious shit, folks. 

So Russia will just kick Americans out of Russia.

Someone tell our idiot in chief he's still a pussy and Putin is still kicking sand in his face.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

They'll be back....January 21st


----------



## miketx (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

And Obama is butt hurt that he lost the last election...not that the candidate's action and misdeeds prompted those rebuffing emails!  No one is saying the emails weren't true, just that Russians probably did it.  What a bonehead!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

miketx said:


> View attachment 104327


Love it!


----------



## Claudette (Dec 29, 2016)

Putin will wait for Trump to be POTUS.

If he wants he can expel a like number of US diplomats from Russia.

Douchebag has accomplished nothing but show Putin what an idiot he is.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)


Are those blustering old fools doing the expelling of diplomats and closing the consulates?


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)


Both Graham and Mccain are traitorous pricks under the new world order bull shitting liars both of them.


----------



## louie888 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## depotoo (Dec 29, 2016)

I love how much of the press is using the word operatives, rather than diplomats. Lol


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> 
> The United States on Thursday expelled 35 Russian diplomats and closed two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland in response to a campaign of harassment by Russia against American diplomats in Moscow, a senior U.S. official said on Thursday.
> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...








White House Preparing to Retaliate Against Russia for Cyber Attacks


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st


Yes they'll be back as the traitor trump  befriends his KGB friend Putin   Putin plays dump for a fool


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)



Two more dumbasses that need to go.  Any chance you can convince Idiot Obama and FrankenKerry to take them along when they clear out of government on the 20th?


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Trump humpers siding with Russia over America.  Color us surprised.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...



Yawn....go bother someone else you infantile tool. 

Obama is just doing this because he's as butthurt as you are his agenda was rejected by America. 

We're sick of you asshole's shit.


----------



## The VOR (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st


Of course they will be, lard ass.  Pootin is going to have his operatives deeply entrenched in our government while he runs roughshod all over the tweeter-in-chief.


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

DHS and FBI also releasing technical data on Russian cyberattacks to help the world defend against them.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

The question should be asked, "Would Obama take this action if he was going to be president for the next four years?  Not in his life.  He can't even stop erasing red lines in the sand.  I would have never thought any president would take this action right before leaving office.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Go back to the stock markets sassy  Hopefully you're better there than with politics


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

This is similarity scary lol...........Referring to the posted article and this article...

This warning has been around for well over 2,000 years, but our leaders are completely ignoring God's warning that He will judge them for dividing up His land. On Friday, U.N. Security Council Resolution 2344 declared that all Jewish settlements in East Jerusalem and the West Bank are illegal, and it gave the Palestinians legal ownership of those territories.

Is this the dividing of the land that Joel 3 warns about? If not, it is pretty close. Many are still anticipating that there may be another U.N. Security Council resolution that would formally establish a Palestinian state, and if that happens, it would definitely fulfill Joel 3.

In Zechariah 12, we are told that the city of Jerusalem will be particularly troublesome in the last days. The following is what Zechariah 12:3 says in the Modern English Version:

Did Obama Just Bring a Curse on America With Anti-Israel Vote?


----------



## Rocko (Dec 29, 2016)

So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 29, 2016)

Our current idiot buffoon in chief can't leave quickly enough. What a horrid stain on the country.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Rocko said:


> So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback


He's not through yet  No publicity for more sanctions


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 29, 2016)

They were not diplomats


----------



## Claudette (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st



I agree. Putin will just wait till Trump is POTUS.

If he wants he can kick a like number of Americans out of Russia.

Just goes to show what an idiot douchebag is.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Trump humpers siding with Russia over America.  Color us surprised.



No you see those who Hate TRUMP want a WORLD WAR THREE, YOU ALL WANT TO LIVE AS THEY DID IN NATZI GERMANY, AND YOUR SO EASILY MANIPULATED YOU HAVE THE FACTS FLIPPED ON WHO IS WHO AND CAN'T EVEN UNDERSTAND YOUR OWN BS. 
YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback
> ...



Many Trump has you dems scared......FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 29, 2016)

Someone hand Obama a bowl of Hawaiian Pakololo so he can choom out the rest of his term


----------



## Rocko (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback
> ...



Ooooh sanctions that are going to last 30 days. Regan has nothing on Hussein obozo!


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 29, 2016)

*OBAMA LOWERS THE BOOM ON RUSSIA*

Thank you, President Obama!


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Rocko said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


So you say even with proof shown even with 17 agencies agreeing  the pos dump will make nice to russia  ?? If he does and you all agree  you're all fn cowards  ,republicans ,,,but I repeat myself


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



My holdings and trades are real....unlike your made up ones.....and your "politics"


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

Rocko said:


> So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback


Or blaming someone that has no factor in the hacking?  He is going crazy trying to cause friction with other foreign countries before Trimp takes over.  He is a vindictive, shallow and crazy person.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 29, 2016)

If Putin had slanted the election toward Hillary - NaziCons would be outraged.  The hypocrisy is dripping...


----------



## Claudette (Dec 29, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Someone hand Obama a bowl of Hawaiian Pakololo so he can choom out the rest of his term



Hell the douchebag should hit the golf course for the rest of his term.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 29, 2016)

How old are you?  15?  Cottage cheese thighs?  Lol





The VOR said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Claudette said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Someone hand Obama a bowl of Hawaiian Pakololo so he can choom out the rest of his term
> ...



That's what he did his entire reign of error


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *OBAMA LOWERS THE BOOM ON RUSSIA*
> 
> Thank you, President Obama!



Until January 20th...big fucking deal


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> This is similarity scary lol...........Referring to the posted article and this article...
> 
> This warning has been around for well over 2,000 years, but our leaders are completely ignoring God's warning that He will judge them for dividing up His land. On Friday, U.N. Security Council Resolution 2344 declared that all Jewish settlements in East Jerusalem and the West Bank are illegal, and it gave the Palestinians legal ownership of those territories.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh...you're one of _those_ loony-cakes.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Trump humpers siding with Russia over America.  Color us surprised.



It was the Russians that caused Hillary to lose...and it was a YouTube video that fomented Benghazi.  You Obamabot will believe anything those *proven* lying sacks of shit utter if it provides your side political cover.

Wake the fuck up.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I make more with my AAPL dividends then you make in the market all year


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama joins the conspiracy nuts blaming Russia for Hillary's loss, the guy is having a meltdown.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)


John McCain needs to retire.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Yeah right...just like you bought FB "low"...every fake trader I've ran into bought APPL and FB...low. LOL


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Trump now boxed in.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/29/us/politics/russia-election-hacking-sanctions.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news …


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


HEY DIP    remember me telling you I'm NOT a trader??   I take some short term trades but nothing less than a couple of months  I have a stock I've owned for 15+ years


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Yawn...I don't believe you. That's already been established


----------



## miketx (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Can't be any worse than you 'stains are. Y'all oughta start carrying around a plant to replace all the oxygen you steal.


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Confirmed Russia Hacked US Government Report 13 pages https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf …


----------



## miketx (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


That's spelled "traitor".


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 29, 2016)

Breaking: Obama falls to the floor kicking and screaming having a 2 year old temper tantrum, secret service roll their eyes, Putin laughs, Trump smirks, Michelle checks her emails on Match.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Now that's some serious shit, folks.
> 
> So Russia will just kick Americans out of Russia.
> 
> Someone tell our idiot in chief he's still a pussy and Putin is still kicking sand in his face.



Sooooooooooooooo .... having your 'plumbers' kicked out means you're uh kicking sand in somebody's face on your planet huh Bubba?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...


go bother those who care.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Trump now boxed in.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/29/us/politics/russia-election-hacking-sanctions.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news …


The NYT has put so much crap out I refuse to waste my bandwith clicking on anything they have to say at this point.
Besides a picture is worth a thousand words. Our state dept spokes person looks like he's drugged as he says basically 'shit happens but we are giving them weapons even if we are not sure where or in whose hands those weapons will wind up in'.

US defense bill 'directly threatens' security of Russian military in Syria – Russian FM spokesperson


----------



## miketx (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> 
> The United States on Thursday expelled 35 Russian diplomats and closed two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland in response to a campaign of harassment by Russia against American diplomats in Moscow, a senior U.S. official said on Thursday.
> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...



Yeah! Obama made them commit cyber espionage!!  Rabble rabble!!!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking


> WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> In a sweeping set of announcements, the United States was also expected to release evidence linking the cyberattacks to computer systems used by Russian intelligence. Taken together, the actions would amount to the strongest American response ever taken to a state-sponsored cyberattack aimed at the United States.


I think his crayons are going to break in a few weeks..


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You don't believe me but you believe trump??? What kind of fool are you??


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Our current idiot buffoon in chief can't leave quickly enough. What a horrid stain on the country.



Don't be so hard on yourself.  No need to leave, just smarten up.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 29, 2016)

Only the hard core believe Os lies now. It's just blah blah blah. No one cares what comes out of his mouth.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Run along, Edward. I'm weary of thumping you, there is no sport with you, it's like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Our current idiot buffoon in chief can't leave quickly enough. What a horrid stain on the country.
> ...



That would be O but we know you're just grasping to be funny.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Soon sassy it will be your turn in the barrel


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> And Obama is butt hurt that he lost the last election...not that the candidate's action and misdeeds prompted those rebuffing emails!  No one is saying the emails weren't true, just that Russians probably did it.  What a bonehead!



Actually this made me curious so I looked it up.  Turns out O'bama has only lost one election.  That was a state primary in 2000.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


What proof did he offer?


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama....


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *OBAMA LOWERS THE BOOM ON RUSSIA*
> 
> Thank you, President Obama!


Yeah,


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st



Of course.  The Russian puppet will simply reverse it, and do it while gurgling Putins cock.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

We don't believe them because they are PROVEN LIARS.

If Obama,  Clinton,  and Rice will lie over the bodies of dead Americans to cover their asses,  what won't they lie about?

Hillary lost because she was a TERRIBLE Candidate.  Podesta's email was hacked in a phishing scheme because he's an idiot.  The DNC emails were given to WikiLeaks by a disgruntled Sanders supporter.

But Douchebag Obama will risk war to attempt to deny Trump a mandate.  Politics over country,  it's the Obama way.




This asshole can't get out of the White House fast enough.  Get the fuck out before you fuck something up that President Trump can't easily rectify.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > And Obama is butt hurt that he lost the last election...not that the candidate's action and misdeeds prompted those rebuffing emails!  No one is saying the emails weren't true, just that Russians probably did it.  What a bonehead!
> ...


Actually. I meant his proverbial "third term," via Hillary.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Before Obama does any stupid shit like this, he should ask Trump first



Ask????

This is spite, not for the best policy of the country and the future.

You think any of this would be happening if hillary won?

Obama knows his legacy is going down so he will leave a different impact instead


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


truth be told I didn't see it yet  Just heard it's out there   When I see it you'll be the 1st I show it to  so you can call it bs like all anti dems do when they can't stand the facts


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Confirmed Russia Hacked US Government Report 13 pages https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf …


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...


IMO, you're being partisan.  Did you truly expect the US to do nothing?  Then you'd be complaining that he was bending over and taking it from Putin.


----------



## louie888 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)
> ...





Missourian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)
> ...


Uh Oh.  Looks like you've got the Speaker of the House

Paul Ryan: 'Overdue' Sanctions 'Appropriate Way to End Eight Years of Failed Policy With Russia' http://bit.ly/2hzZP08 







99 Senators believe Russia was involved

And 97 other senators to go...


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Confirmed Russia Hacked US Government Report 13 pages https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf …


What was their best evidence? Looks like smoke and mirrors. 

HOWEVER! The funny thing is liberals aren't bright enough to understand what they are saying. You claim Russians possibly altered the election outcome by revealing how corrupt the Democrat party is.

LOL!


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback
> ...



You're an idiot.



> In a sweeping set of announcements, the United States was also expected to release evidence linking the cyberattacks to computer systems used by Russian intelligence. Taken together, the actions would amount to the strongest American response ever taken to a state-sponsored cyberattack aimed at the United States.



http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/29/us/politics/russia-election-hacking-sanctions.html?_r=0


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Confirmed Russia Hacked US Government Report 13 pages https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf …


so where's the russia tag on it? this report is about as useful as a banana skin.

what were the sanctions?


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


And how much hacking has the US done in foreign countries?  Don't be naive.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

I read the stupid thing. It didn't have anything specific about Russia hacking the DNC or Podesta's emails. Just generic snooping like we do to them and everyone else.

Libs are gullible. And obama is dangerously stupid to start something serious with Russia to try and save face.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


 I think the attacks are strictly partisan. STILL no proof, WIKI said it wasn't Russia, Obama didn't care China was hacking us, he fucks up elections himself and nobody said a damn word to DNC rigging the elections.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Ummmm. You are an American. You really should try to be less supportive of the guys who are hacking our shit.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...



It might help if they had provided proof the Russians did anything.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Where this exact list of these so called 99 senators? I would like to see it as it may be that they are all on a short list to be replaced by the people who are more sick of their crap than worried about Russia outting the fraudsters in DC.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Easy enough for the real president to undo.



He should.....he owes Putin BIG TIME for fixing the election


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

This is going to be a tough one for the Trump humpers....

Speaker of the House:

Paul Ryan: 'Overdue' Sanctions 'Appropriate Way to End Eight Years of Failed Policy With Russia' http://bit.ly/2hzZP08 







99 Senators believe Russia was involved


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> 99 Senators believe Russia was involved
> 
> And 97 other senators to go...


Believe? I thought they had proof? Evidence is objective. Beliefs are subjective.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


>



Maybe you should pick a place and move if you have no confidence...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Easy enough for the real president to undo.
> ...



Then he should show the people the proof....so far he's failed to do that. Why?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Easy enough for the real president to undo.
> ...


Putin didn't fix the election idiot. God rules the hearts of men not Putin and the people voted for Trump. Suck it up and move on to whine about something else.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...



_______ Obozo swung his purse at Putin - taught him a thing or two.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> This is going to be a tough one for the Trump humpers....
> 
> Speaker of the House:
> 
> ...


An obama turd sucker would say that. Post the FACTS that Russia was involved in revealing Democrat corruption to America.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...


 Great move. He did SOMETH(NG. And he did it in concert with Congress. Trump is going to have a hill to climb in reinstalling a Russian contingent on US soil.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You've got three of the most reviled RINO Republican Dingleberrys still clinging to the ass-hairs of Congress,  and we'll throw that asswipe Romney in there for good measure.  Now that you've got the band of losers back together,  do you feel you've accomplished something?

I can tell you without the least hesitation or trepidation that I firmly believe that these three failed presidential candidates and one failed VP candidate are wrong on almost every other issue,  that they are part of the problem and that they have their own agendas that are NOT dictated by their constituency...so why would their self-serving opinion here be the exception.  You are looking at the Establishment writ large.


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2016)

I hope America will make it   unscathed till inauguration day.

The way this is going.....with Ovomit flinging poo to the world, like there is no tomorrow.....


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

He's a typical libturd. Trying to soil Trump's win and de-legitimize his office. There's no limit to what they will do.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


Why now?

I believe it's actually Obama being partisan!  Obama has had nearly eight years to respond to Russia/Putin.  I believe Obama true objective is to create as many rode blocks for Trump as possible more so than to punish Putin.  Obama is burning bridges during his last month as president.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Simple...there is no proof.  Bullshit from a bullshitter.  Another Benghazi YouTube video.  A means to a liberal political end.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


That purse is lethal... just look at all the hardware in it. Bin Laden... Bin Laden...where  are you? I need a witness..ohhhhh Bin L-A-D-E-N.where A-R_R_R_R e YOUUUUUU!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

Not to mention OBOZOS DHS hacking multiple states


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...


That would be Obama when he wanted Putin to wait till after the elections so he could really work with him. But Putin told the little queer not to go home.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



It has been shown to Congress and they believe it


Not all "proof" is releasable to the public since it can reveal how it was obtained


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 29, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 ANd Obama isn;t alone. a number of establishment Republicans are behind him...and guess what? They won't be leaving office anytime soon...heh heh heh!


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf





AND THIS IS HOW THEY MANIPULATE THE MEDIA.....................


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

How many countries are we at rock bottom now?   Russia,  Israel, Phillipines,  Turkey, Egypt threw us out a couple of years ago.

I don't know that any other president has so fucked up foreign relations with most of it as he is on his way out the door.  

Thank GOD that Putin was smart enough to cut obama from the Syrian peace talks.    In his evil mind he would set the world on fire.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> 99 Senators believe Russia was involved
> 
> And 97 other senators to go...



Here's that Sack'o'shit Ryan objecting to the "Buy American" Provision included for American infrastructure projects.

WASHINGTON—Setting the stage for what could be the first clash between President-elect Donald Trump and Congress, House Speaker Paul Ryan and some congressional Republicans are raising concerns about a provision in a bill that would require the use of American-made iron and steel for U.S. water infrastructure projects.

The bill, which provides billions of dollars in federal funding, initially included a requirement that federal money could largely only be used to buy U.S.-produced iron and steel. In recent days, Mr. Ryan and other Republicans have begun raising objections, saying the requirement would pick winners and losers among U.S. companies and shouldn’t be included in the final legislation.

Bill’s ‘Buy America’ Provision Sets Up Potential Clash for GOP, Donald Trump​D'ya know what OTHER douchebag objected to the "Buy American" provision in an infrastructure bill?  This douchebag,  in 2009...




http://roomfordebate.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/that-buy-american-provision/?_r=0

The same side of the same Establishment coin.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...



Hey, Obama is a tough guy. Leave him alone or I will have a complete hissy fit. Where will the balloons and ponies be? Or a cry room?
lol

-Geaux


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 29, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


"Establishment Republicans like Lindsey Graham........  Need I say more.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


How much of it did we sell to Wikileaks?  I'm sure some of our European posters would have told us if we had.


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


He wasn't being supportive. He was simply stating the obvious truth. We spy on other countries...as they spy on us....and if you don't think "hacking" is now a major part of it, you are being naïve.


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


do you think Putin would rather sell the hacked emails than use them as political ammunition?

Does that really sound logical to you?

How much can Wikileaks have that the amount they paid Putin made it worth Putins while to give up good stuff he can use for blackmail?

Apply yourself. I dare you.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why now?  Because Russia sold the DNC stuff to Wikileaks during this year's election.  Obama didn't pursue it until the election was over to avoid being accused of interfering with the election.
Maybe Obama is burning bridges, maybe he's just doing his job til the end of his term.  Trump has planned to burn them if he doesn't, so what's the difference.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That is retarded.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ummmm. You are an American. You really should try to be less supportive of the guys who are hacking our shit.




IF anything was hacked........it was not "our shit". Podesta, Wasserman, DNC email?  American citizens suddenly saw WIKI started posting emails.  These posted emails were not mine?  Why should we care?  Lock up "your shit".  please.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Military,  banking and cooperate trade secrets...... yes

Realising criminal activity by our public servants.... No



.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2016)

This has been very effective in the past. That's why Pooting and King Trumpery worked together to steal the election.

Hopefully, trumpery won't be able give Pooting whatever it is that he promised him - most likely, Europe.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 29, 2016)

Jarhead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Putin DID use it for political ammunition.  And it was fairly effective.  (No, I don't want to argue if the Russian hack lost Hillary the election.)


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


You are looking in the mirror.


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Breaking: The 35 Russian operatives and their families have been offered refuge at Mar-a-Lago.


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


what do you think Putin...or any adversary would prefer....
Trump as our president...

or...

Hillary as our president along with her hacked emails that he could use as political ammunition/blackmail

Think about it.

Stop listening to what our politicians say (on both sides of the aisle) and simply.....think about it.

Really.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> No, I don't want to argue if the Russian hack




do you have any facts/links/info to show Russian hacking of any US govt property?


----------



## pismoe (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------  he has been taking it from Putin and all the others .   He did this just to try to box Trump in . I hope that the TRUMP unceremoniously rescinds everything that mrobama tries to do OldLady !!


----------



## Cowman (Dec 29, 2016)

Well it's not much longer until Trump undoes any sanctions and promptly starts to suckle on Putin's Penis again.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 29, 2016)

The old formula: Provoke a war. Declare martial law. Become dictator.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So is laughing alone.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...



Unlike your pencil, which has always been soft.
https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Dec 29, 2016)

Old Yeller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't want to argue if the Russian hack
> ...



https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Jarhead (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Actually, it is naïve to not give that theory serious consideration.

The move with the UN and Israel.....and now this....

Seems to me Trump is walking into an even bigger disaster than it was a week ago.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...




Holy shit--white house intelligence officers? Of course they wouldn't be "republican intelligence officials"--LOL  Hmm. I would think this spells *TREASON.* 

*Russian diplomats makes sense because they were in contact with the Trump campaign.*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=1

And down--down--down goes Comrade Trump.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Dec 29, 2016)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Really.  So you're up Putin's ass, too.  Kinda' crowded in there, isn't it, comrade?
Funny how all you righties used to call liberals communists.  Now you are one.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Oh really?  He wouldn't have said a word if Clinton won the election.  He is just trying to destroy our relations with other countries.  And Putin knows it.

His answer today was, Putin:  Obama is in the death throes of a political corpse!"  Putin is really scared. lol.  He sees it for what it is.  A desperate president trying to create a legacy and cause problems for the next president who he hates.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Holy fucking shit dude, are you really this goddamn stupid?  Do you honestly believe that the US would make a move like this if they didn't have hard evidence implicating Russia?  You're still listening to Wikileaks of all things LOL?  You do realize Assange has a major agenda, don't you?

Get a clue.  The US government HAS evidence and every intelligence department is in 100% agreement.  End of story.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

jknowgood said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


We all saw obama ready to lay down for Putin saw treachery.  He was right.  o was lying to him.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


>


what is this supposed to represent?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

JoeMoma said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Is it?


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



MSM is a CONTROLLED SOURCE  THEY ARE ASSISTING IN OBAMA WHO IS SETTING RUSSIA UP AND BLAMING THEM WAKE THE FK UP!  In order for your loser Obama to stay in OFFICE A THIRD TERM it's called START A WAR that is one possibility of why.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> This is going to be a tough one for the Trump humpers....
> 
> Speaker of the House:
> 
> ...


I am still looking forward to seeing just exactly which 99 Senators you are talking about. You have that list available yet?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Jarhead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Nutbags always accuse others of doing that which they have done.


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...



"Taking it from Putin" What do you mean, where is the evidence?

Oh, you mean he should do something about the fact that *Trump won the election while Hillary lost*, which all of this is really about, the democrats assigning the blame for their failures to everyone but themselves. Yes indeed he should. He should call everyone to accept the results of democracy and stop living in denial making excuses and claiming that Russia elected the president elect.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's supposed to stun you into submission. Looky at all them names!


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Won't happen but the miserables do seem to want to make things as rotten as possible if they can in the next month for the incoming administration.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


who are they?  it's a table with names, whoop-ti-do.

I want to know which ones are the russians.  And I want to know how they got in.  What happened to the firewall?]

Email addresses are public information phishing isn't a crime that I'm aware of.  one should be smart enough to avoid them.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Is this your best response to "people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"?  Perhaps the CIA should get out of the business of doing what they feel is "in this country's own best interests"?  Personally I believe this administration should produce more definitive proof beyond speculation and plausible senerios


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 Yes I do. _At this moment_, Obama is the most juvenile partisan president we ever had, IMO. I expect bullshit like this from him. You should to if you have been following that dumbfuck for the last 8 years


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


And Obummer knows the US has hacked the computers of foreign nations.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

Rather than asking questions, you guys COULD read the link.  It's just a thought.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



America first?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Rather than asking questions, you guys COULD read the link.  It's just a thought.


we did.  what about it shows us russia did anything or who the names are on the list?  Please why don't you highlight copy and paste that here.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It's better than the last 8 years of "America last!"


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's ridiculous.  Obama is the exact opposite of reckless and impulsive.  He's super measured and unemotional, almost to a fault.  There is simply no way in hell he would issue this executive order unless he had conclusive, damning proof.  He's got it.  The Russians did interfere with the election.  He did the right thing.


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

Here is what these people think about rigging the elections, when it doesn't concern themselves:


----------



## miketx (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Rather than asking questions, you guys COULD read the link.  It's just a thought.


Did your thought come from CNN?


----------



## imawhosure (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Maybe, yes possibly........but maybe it is another "video that caused the attack!"  Normally, most of us would be with you people, because politics stops at the coast.  But, your administration has lied over, and over, and over, again.  Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me.  Fool me over and over again, and I might as well hang it up!

This time, you gotta prove it, because you cried wolf, and pulled phony-baloney propaganda to many times.  It isn't us, it is YOU!  If ya don't like everyone being a little skeptical, then quit lying through your teeth to cover up things.  All it does, it make it worse!


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Mesasured and unemotional????Come on!  Even Wikileaks said the emails did NOT come from the Russians.


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Anybody keeping a list of all the GOP Members of Congress saying they don't mind if they or their campaign's personal email is hacked?

lolgop


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


I expected to see proof before agitating our biggest enemy.  Got any yet?  The report I saw does not provide any fking evidence of hacking by russia.  It actually doesn't even show hacking. It shows phishing.  which isn't hacking.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 29, 2016)

Good move by Obama.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It literally doesn't matter what wikileaks says about anything, they have a very clear and obvious agenda.  Their word isn't gospel.  And that isn't the only way the Russians interfered anyway.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

imawhosure said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Obama needs to go on vacation for the next 22 days!  (Never thought I would say that!!!)


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


sure, provide the evidence it was russia first.  Ok?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


they do?  you have the agenda handy for the rest of us to review?


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 29, 2016)

In summer 2015, an APT29 spearphishing campaign directed emails containing a malicious link to over 1,000 recipients, including multiple U.S. Government victims. APT29 used legitimate TLP:WHITE 3 of 13 TLP:WHITE domains, to include domains associated with U.S. organizations and educational institutions, to host malware and send spearphishing emails. In the course of that campaign, APT29 successfully compromised a U.S. political party. At least one targeted individual activated links to malware hosted on operational infrastructure of opened attachments containing malware. APT29 delivered malware to the political party’s systems, established persistence, escalated privileges, enumerated active directory accounts, and exfiltrated email from several accounts through encrypted connections back through operational infrastructure. In spring 2016, APT28 compromised the same political party, again via targeted spearphishing. This time, the spearphishing email tricked recipients into changing their passwords through a fake webmail domain hosted on APT28 operational infrastructure. Using the harvested credentials, APT28 was able to gain access and steal content, likely leading to the exfiltration of information from multiple senior party members. The U.S. Government assesses that information was leaked to the press and publicly disclosed.

https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf
*****

Podesta got exposed. led to:  APT29 delivered malware to the political party’s.  Still not GOVT.?  APT28 APT29 suspected Russian login names?  could be?  lock up "your shit".


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...




A long, long LOOOOOOOONG vacation.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


oh and wikileaks only posted emails that showed corruption and you aren't even worried about that right?  you're good with corruption in our homeland I guess.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



lol, if you can't see Assange's personal axe to grind with Hillary Clinton or their constant anti-US government stance, it's safe to say you're an idiot.  There's a reason why Assange will spend the rest of his life running and hiding dude.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Good move by Obama.



No sum game move by the disaster.


----------



## imawhosure (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...




Seriously, can we all buy out the end of his contract?  He screws so much crap up, it isn't even funny.  The skinny Michael Jackson wanna-bee is going to get tough as he backs out the door.  Give us all a break!  Another red line!  He couldn't/wouldn't stand up to Assad, but since he gets to bail in the middle of the fight, he will now stand up to Putin, then tag off to someone else in the corner.

Geezus, Obama is a snowflake too!!!!!!!!!!   LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 29, 2016)

Political Junky said:


> Good move by Obama.




I would agree, if it's true that our diplomats are being harrased over there.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

louie888 said:


>


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


and it doesn't bother you that the DNC is corrupt and that your MSM never reports on the corruption. You're good with that eh?


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 29, 2016)

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Wikileaks is given hacked data.  They don't buy it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Oh. Well that makes it OK then.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

A new Cold War has now officially begun. So much for that Obama/Clinton 'Reset Button.' They've left Trump a real mess. I wish him the best of luck trying to clean it up.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Yopu are just butt hurt that the truth about Clinton came through with those leaks.  Admit it, already!

BTW, remember Seth (Richards?) murder?  Right when all of this came up?  A "mugging" of Seth with bullets in the back.  No money, credit cards missing.  A DNC operative.  Some think he was the link.  But Obummer is not going to investigate that...just another body to add to the rest of the "Body Count" list.


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



There just wasn't much to report.  Sorry bub, but that was carefully orchestrated outrage.  There just wasn't anything worthwhile in the emails.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


i haven't seen anything.  you are making shit up now, you have no knowledge of any of that now do you, cause if you did you'd show us the information right?

BTW, why doesn't it bother you that the DNC was exposed as corrupt?  Just saying you seem to be ok with a corrupt party and an MSM that doesn't report on it.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


What was the personal ax?


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



What truth?



> BTW, remember Seth (Richards?) murder?  Right when all of this came up?  A "mugging" of Seth with bullets in the back.  No money, credit cards missing.  A DNC operative.  Some think he was the link.  But Obummer is not going to investigate that...just another body to add to the rest of the "Body Count" list.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Old
> 
> Lady said:
> 
> ...



Derp.

Yes, American presidents typically take actions such as this for no good reason.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 29, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This has been very effective in the past. That's why Pooting and King Trumpery worked together to steal the election.
> 
> Hopefully, trumpery won't be able give Pooting whatever it is that he promised him - most likely, Europe.



Does your teacher know you're on her computer instead of down for your nap Puddly Pillowbite?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


why doesn't it bother you that the DNC is corrupt?  why is that ok with you?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


so why all the worry about interfering in the election?  Dude, that makes absolutely no sense.  If it was nothing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Old
> ...



Again....where is the proof? There is none, if they  had it they'd reveal it. You poor dumb bastard, nothing but a shill


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Smells like rw media BS.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


right?


SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


their word?  they have been 100% accurate with anything they have ever published.  And it's what they publish not what they say.  So they have no words from a gospel bubba.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...



You are pro-Russian?


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

Jackson said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Assange leaked 2 million diplomatic cables while Hillary was secretary of state, and she was very up front and center criticizing and slamming Assange.  She wants to see him prosecuted.  I suspect that he felt that if he tried to damage her publicly during the campaign, then Trump would grant him some safety and perhaps offer him protection.


----------



## Zander (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama has written a letter to Putin:

_Dearest Vlad,

Please uhh, umm, , cut it out, with the hacking.and stuff. _

_Thanks, _

_Your BFF, _

_Barack_​


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And you know this because the government said......trust us on this one?  Holy fucking shit dude, are you really this goddamn stupid?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


 pro-Russian? What does that mean? Like I don't want them to die?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


 thanks mother jones


----------



## SYTFE (Dec 29, 2016)

kwc57 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Please, stop it with the partisan hackery.  You would have NO PROBLEM believing them if a Republican president were saying it.  Stop being such a fucking idiot.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Boy, Obama and Clinton have left Donald Trump a miserable Cold War mess. Can Trump cool things down? How can he reset the disastrous Obama/Clinton 'Reset Button?' I'm interested in hearing your suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

This is so awesome. We have REAL patriots cheering on Putin. So great.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Firstly, there was no "criminal activity".
Second, it wasn't simply a hack on the DNC. It was an outright attack on our electoral process and our democracy.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Old
> ...


except for ones whose legacy is going to be gone.  and is currently throwing a tantrum because of it.  You mean those kinds of presidents?  I have Obama, you name me another one.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> This is so awesome. We have REAL patriots cheering on Putin. So great.



Or laughing at more of Ears buffoonery


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





There is no proof! None! Zero!  

Hussein, the Moron  in Chief, wants to start a war with Russia and leave a big  mess for Mr  Trump's  Administration.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Jarhead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Good advice. You should take it.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 Are you talking abour Russia or the DNC, DHS and CNN?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

skye said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Putin won't fall into that trap...he's far smarter than Boy Blunder


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


you're ok with corruption in our homeland by the DNC?  You're ok that the MSM is in the DNC back pocket?  a political party driving news outlets?  you're good with that eh?

BTW, prove the russia thing first.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



So it's OK for Russia to hack us?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> This is so awesome. We have REAL patriots cheering on Putin. So great.


where, post up a quote bubba.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Might I suggest you check for tears in your tinfoil hat?  Evidently some of the transmissions are leaking thru.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


all of it was accurate.  soooooooooo.  I'd be pissed too if my secrets got out like hers.  right?  how is that illegal email server thing working out now?


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 29, 2016)

What's the end result?  America expels Russian diplomats. Russia expels American diplomats.  There will be renewed antagonism between our country and the Russians. The opportunity for conflict between the two nations will be heightened. Both countries lose in the end.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


they did? got proof?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> This is so awesome. We have REAL patriots cheering on Putin. So great.


You mean like those 'real patriots' y'all have been calling "trailer trash" for the last eight years?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



there was no DNC corruption. And..the media was there with you every step of the way. They reported every e-mail hit. every one.


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> What's the end result?  America expels Russian diplomats. Russia expels American diplomats.  There will be renewed antagonism between our country and the Russians. The opportunity for conflict between the two nations will be heightened. Both countries lose in the end.



And that's exactly what Ovomit wants.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This is so awesome. We have REAL patriots cheering on Putin. So great.
> ...



Find one instance of me ever calling someone trailer trash.


----------



## Truman123 (Dec 29, 2016)

Journey we further down the GOP rabbit hole: Treason is patriotic.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



That's not what it's about at all. Not surprising that so many deny it. 
Pretty brilliant strategy by Putin. He did it knowing that a pretty significant portion of dumb Americans would deny it. It's like it never happened.


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...


Obama looks like the tool he is....


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Truman123 said:


> Journey we further down the GOP rabbit hole: Treason is patriotic.


You mean DNC....and treason indeed....


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> Here is what these people think about rigging the elections, when it doesn't concern themselves:



Nothing was rigged.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

.


LoneLaugher said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


That's okay. If you claim you didn't fine but that is the groupies you appear to hang with.


----------



## Baron (Dec 29, 2016)

Pursues Hussein O. WWIII with Russia with his baseless allegations?Having no proofs or evidences he provokes a nuclear catastrophe. Who can stop this crazy guy?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> .
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Like who? Name my fucking groupies.


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 29, 2016)

He probably needs to leave it alone and try to work with them on defeating ISIS and in other areas of mutual interests. It is a real shame that our leaders went this far in defense of an email server that could most probably be hacked by just about anyone and probably was.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



One the F.B.I.  only investigates criminal activity

Two prove in a court of law that Hillary was not guilty... Oh yea they didn't indict like Louis Lerner...


Three no it wasn't,  the leak saved our constitutional republic for another 50 years

.
.


.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


well if there wasn't, how did Trump gain an advantage?

So CNN Donna Brazil didn't leak questions to hillary before the debate? why did she get terminated then?


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Where in this post is the evidence that Putin did shit?

"Brilliant strategy"? You mean the strategy where the hacker sent Podesta a password change link that a 12-year-old would be smart enough to ignore. I suppose that relying on complete dysfunction of the DNC right up to the top level, is a brilliant strategy indeed.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 29, 2016)

President Obama taking care of business!  After all, he is still the president - and we only have one at a time.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Are you saying the clown squad wasn't what you represented with your clown avatar?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Perception. Fool.


----------



## Lakhota (Dec 29, 2016)

President Obama taking care of business!  After all, he is still the president - and we only have one at a time.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



My clown avatar was a statement by me about Ted Cruz. He is a fucking clown.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

What's an 'operative?' I doubt Hussein knows. Anyway, a new Cold War has begun. Thank you Obama and Clinton.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Nothing leaked has shown that to be the case.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> President Obama taking care of business!  After all, he is still the president - and we only have one at a time.


what did he do exactly?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


then how did the russians help trump? you're saying we're pissing off our enemy for nothing?


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



That's precisely why they fired people over the leaks... and over rigging the elections against Bernie.

This individual isn't too sharp... is he?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It's all around you. I just gave you some.
You just don't want to see it.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Dschrute3 said:


> Boy, Obama and Clinton have left Donald Trump a miserable Cold War mess. Can Trump cool things down? How can he reset the disastrous Obama/Clinton 'Reset Button?' I'm interested in hearing your suggestions. Thanks.



What to do depends on the proof Barry has.  If it's BS, then make it all public for what is is and do so in a joint press conference with Putin from the Rose Garden.  Drag Barry's ass there and make him present it.  

If it's true, then a proportional response is in order.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what these people think about rigging the elections, when it doesn't concern themselves:
> ...



Tell that to the guy who just expelled a bunch of diplomats for "interfering (rigging) the election".


----------



## Clementine (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON — The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services, including four top officers of the military intelligence unit the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.
> ...




He's retaliating for something that is nothing more than a made-up accusation.   Not a shred of proof and it makes no sense to accuse them for tampering with paper ballots or giving them credit for an insider leaking info about the DNC to Assange.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


retaliating over something with no evidence isn't a good thing and can cause a war over nothing.  wow.

Correct this dude is not smart at all.  he should avoid sharp objects.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Clementine said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...



Who said anything about ballots?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


what post number?


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



They helped him because that's the ONLY explanations of how he could have won, remember:






The logic is fool proof. The only way Trump could have won against the mighty Clinton and the regressive ideology of echo chambers, is if the evil Russian government helped him, hacking the election. Therefore they must have done so! You see if only just rules were used and no cheating was conducted (save a few debate questions given to Clintons), Clinton would have won. The democrats are VICTIMS of ABUSE, CHEATING and INTERFERENCE! No responsibility to take here!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


well how else can anyone interfere in an election?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


even though they didn't hack and that there wasn't anything in the emails i guess.  hmmm trying to figure out libturd thinking is hard on a brain.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, Obama and Clinton have left Donald Trump a miserable Cold War mess. Can Trump cool things down? How can he reset the disastrous Obama/Clinton 'Reset Button?' I'm interested in hearing your suggestions. Thanks.
> ...



Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 29, 2016)

Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama


----------



## Clementine (Dec 29, 2016)

So, the left still can't get their little brains around the fact that people are mad about what Hillary and the DNC have done?     WikiLeaks got info from a DNC insider.   And the truth about their corruption became known.    Obama and the Dems are pretending that those who leaked it are the problem rather than the corruption being the problem.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Clementine said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Punishes Russia for Election Hacking
> ...


he had to do something to infer guilt even though there is no evidence.    it's that crazy libturd thinking thing going on that causes brain seizures.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That would be dopey reasoning. 

Only a dope would take a straight forward action and ascribe a dopey conspiracy narrative to explain it.


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 29, 2016)

Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama


what are the sanctions?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I'm talking about the thread. I have no idea what you said.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama


Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama

Love it!!!! 

"We think that such steps by a U.S. administration that has three weeks left to work are aimed at two things: to further harm Russian-American ties, which are at a low point as it is, as well as, obviously, to deal a blow to the foreign policy plans of the incoming administration of the president-elect," Dmitry Peskov told reporters in Moscow."


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


ok, then where is the evidence of the russia hack, that provided the emails that contained nothing that supposedly helped trump win the election, at?  Please, the report that came out does not do that at allllllllllllll.  just saying what else is there to point that fking finger at russia?


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama taking care of business!  After all, he is still the president - and we only have one at a time.
> ...


He got revenge against his enemy. 

The Republicans.


----------



## the_human_being (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama
> ...



None as of yet. He is pondering how he should respond but we can be certain that he will respond unless he holds off until Trump takes office.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Clementine said:


> So, the left still can't get their little brains around the fact that people are mad about what Hillary and the DNC have done?     WikiLeaks got info from a DNC insider.   And the truth about their corruption became known.    Obama and the Dems are pretending that those who leaked it are the problem rather than the corruption being the problem.


and that DNC insider is now dead.  just saying, I belive Assange and the death of the DNC guy after the release of the emails is eerily puzzling.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Sure and we may believe that too........


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Illegal?


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

If Clinton had become the president, they could have just as easily pressed the "Nuke" button. I take this over that... even though that still seems to be the plan. Judging by the rhetoric, these people would rather nuke the planet than admit they were defeated fairly in a democratic election.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: Putin Just Delivered His Response To Obama
> ...


ouch


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


what was illegal?  the content of the emails? why does it matter how they were reported, I see that the info in them doesn't bother you and that you're ok with corruption in our country and a MSM driving a political party or vice versa.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Look at that! They are saying he same thing that you nutbags are saying! Awesome.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 29, 2016)

What is the proof? Have they shown us the proof?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


the truth hurts I supposed then eh?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



so...was leaking Trump's tax returns (illegally) ok by you then?


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

On the following board you will find all the plethora of evidence regarding the claim that Putin hacked shit:


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Congress supports doing something about Russia.
The current president supports doing something about Russia.

The Putin/Trump lovers are melting.  Such snowflakes.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Gosh did those show how he was selling the American public out to the highest bidder???


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> On the following board you will find all the plethora of evidence regarding the claim that Putin hacked shit:



What is your interest in protecting Putin?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



It's a set-up to undermine Trump. It's revenge. He's deeply upset the most powerful of the Globalist Elites. They're gonna use their Russian meme to attempt a Coup d'etat, by way of Impeachment. 

The next phase of their Coup-attempt will be to claim Trump colluded with Putin to 'rig' the Election. But we'll see if the American People allow their Coup to happen. Stay tuned.


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > On the following board you will find all the plethora of evidence regarding the claim that Putin hacked shit:
> ...



My interest is the truth. Something you seem to be incapable of accepting. Unless, of course, you have evidence that Putin was somehow involved.

But hey, it's much easier to blame Putin for the fact that your party sucks and is corrupt, than to take the responsibility.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You are on the side of Putin in a disagreement between Russia and the US. That's the truth that should hurt.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, Obama and Clinton have left Donald Trump a miserable Cold War mess. Can Trump cool things down? How can he reset the disastrous Obama/Clinton 'Reset Button?' I'm interested in hearing your suggestions. Thanks.
> ...



Why?  Did they demand "proof" when intelligence sources said Iran was working on a nuclear program?  Come on - they aren't going to publicize intelligence in an active investigation and you guys never demanded it before.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Y'all make up a lot of presumptuous shit to fit your insignificant agendas. Why is that?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I give two shits about what was reported, no? It doesn't prove anything at all and didn't hurt him at all.  So, trying to deflect are you?  why aren't you outraged that one of two political parties is working a corrupt platform?  why is that acceptable to you?  Debbie Wasserman and Donna Brazil two that were exposed, not to menthion all the hitlery stuff.  Why doesn't that bother you?  how can you accept that? wow.  I thank wikileaks for exposing the operation of corruption.  you're saddened by it.  I don't get it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I don't have a party. 

You are going to avoid accepting the truth here. The Russians hacked our election. They did it. That is what OUR INTELLIGENCE COMMUNITY is telling you. You think our intelligence community is lying to us in order to help Hillary Clinton feel better about the election? Is that it? 

Fucking stupid.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes NYC compound & gives them 72 hours to leave. Fortunately for Russians, NYC is a sanctuary city.


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No. He's on the side of Putin on the "disagreement" between facts and fiction. In this case the disagreement between the far regressive conspiracy nutbag democrats, who can not accept their defeat, and the rest of the world INCLUDING Russians.

Most Americans get that there is no evidence of Putin hacking shit.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Dschrute3 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



That's a pretty complicated conspiracy theory.  You do realize, don't you, that he IS a global elite himself?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama and company better shit out more than fucking spear phishing - and if that's all he's got then jesus christ are we fucked as a country with so many morons giving away our information...

- As with the e-mail messages used in regular phishing expeditions, spear phishing messages appear to come from a trusted source. Phishing messages usually appear to come from a large and well-known company or Web site with a broad membership base, such as eBay or PayPal. In the case of spear phishing, however, the apparent source of the e-mail is likely to be an individual within the recipient's own company and generally someone in a position of authority. 

Visiting West Point teacher and National Security Agency expert Aaron Ferguson calls it the "colonel effect."  To illustrate his point, Ferguson sent out a message to 500 cadets asking them to click a link to verify grades. Ferguson's message appeared to come from a Colonel Robert Melville of West Point. Over 80% of recipients clicked the link in the message. In response, they received a notification that they'd been duped and warning that their behavior could have resulted in downloads of spyware, Trojan horse s and/or other malware.

Most people have learned to be suspicious of unexpected requests for confidential information and will not divulge personal data in response to e-mail messages or click on links in messages unless they are positive about the source. The success of spear phishing depends upon three things: The apparent source must appear to be a known and trusted individual, there is information within the message that supports its validity, and the request the individual makes seems to have a logical basis.

Here's one version of a spear phishing attack: The perpetrator finds a web page for their target organization that supplies contact information for the company. Using available details to make the message seem authentic, the perpetrator drafts an e-mail to an employee on the contact page that appears to come from an individual who might reasonably request confidential information, such as a network administrator. The email asks the employee to log into a bogus page that requests the employee's user name and password or click on a link that will download spyware or other malicious programming.  If a single employee falls for the spear phisher's ploy, the attacker can masquerade as that individual and use social engineering techniques to gain further access to sensitive data.


And for the completely computer hacking illiterate:  Phishing is the attempt to acquire sensitive information such as usernames, passwords, and credit card details (and sometimes, indirectly, money), often for malicious reasons, by masquerading as a trustworthy entity in an electronic communication. The word is a neologism created as a homophone of fishing due to the similarity of using a bait in an attempt to catch a victim.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

Neo Cons hate Trump. Neo Cons hate Russia. Neo Cons armed ISIS. Neo Cons start Wars. Neo Cons want to launch WW III vs Russia right now.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Congress supports doing something about Russia.
> The current president supports doing something about Russia.
> 
> The Putin/Trump lovers are melting.  Such snowflakes.


who? two asswipe republicans?  why can't the american public see the evidence since it will surely spark a war with russia.  why isn't that important to you?  falsify a report to make it seem legit?  did you read the report that was posted?  you think that clearly demonstrates proof that russia hacked something?  I see zip in it. zero, nadda.  retaliate against nothing is what you're now proud of?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Neo Cons hate Trump. Neo Cons hate Russia. Neo Cons armed ISIS. Neo Cons start Wars. Neo Cons want to launch WW III vs Russia right now.


And those are in both parties....


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 29, 2016)

What' obama trying to do? Start a cold war with Russia?

_snicker snicker_


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It's a set-up. A Coup-attempt. Check out what the ultimate NWO Globalist demon, George Soros, has said about Trump recently. They're seeking revenge.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Who is they?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Congress supports doing something about Russia.
> The current president supports doing something about Russia.
> 
> The Putin/Trump lovers are melting.  Such snowflakes.



Your boy is a lame duck pulling a petulant child move. It's senseless and there is no end game to it. It's also dangerous but Putin will see thru it and in the end Obama will look like the ass he is


----------



## turzovka (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...


Oh, right.

Like Obama the Hun was preventing Putin from going forward with his geo-political plans hitherto.
Any person with a brain not soaked in formaldehyde can see Obama has been a pushover and Trump has far more guts than that coward.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


how?  cause I want the truth?  so me wanting the truth puts me with putin?  dude that's just silly and you know it.  you're of with a corrupt DNC and you point a finger at me cause I want evidence.   wow, I hope you wear stretchy pants cause you're getting larger.


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



"Hacked our election"...

That is absolutely not the case... ironic that the people who claimed that it is "IMPOSSIBLE" to hack elections when Trump said something about the fraud.... that the machines are not even connected to the internet... are now saying that Russia definitively HACKED the elections.

It's so absurd, just how stupid would one have to be to not get what's going on here?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

More detailed hacking terminology info (sorry to post again, but I was slow to hunt this down):

Phishing types

*Spear phishing*

Phishing attempts directed at specific individuals or companies have been termed spear phishing.  Attackers may gather personal information about their target to increase their probability of success. This technique is, by far, the most successful on the internet today, accounting for 91% of attacks.

*Clone phishing*

Clone phishing is a type of phishing attack whereby a legitimate, and previously delivered, email containing an attachment or link has had its content and recipient address(es) taken and used to create an almost identical or cloned email. The attachment or link within the email is replaced with a malicious version and then sent from an email address spoofed to appear to come from the original sender. It may claim to be a resend of the original or an updated version to the original. This technique could be used to pivot (indirectly) from a previously infected machine and gain a foothold on another machine, by exploiting the social trust associated with the inferred connection due to both parties receiving the original email.

*Whaling*

Several phishing attacks have been directed specifically at senior executives and other high-profile targets within businesses, and the term whaling has been coined for these kinds of attacks. In the case of whaling, the masquerading web page/email will take a more serious executive-level form. The content will be crafted to target an upper manager and the person's role in the company. The content of a whaling attack email is often written as a legal subpoena, customer complaint, or executive issue. Whaling scam emails are designed to masquerade as a critical business email, sent from a legitimate business authority. The content is meant to be tailored for upper management, and usually involves some kind of falsified company-wide concern. Whaling phishermen have also forged official-looking FBI subpoena emails, and claimed that the manager needs to click a link and install special software to view the subpoena.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

This is nothing more than Obama's last act in the political theater.  If it's not, then the burden of proof is upon him.  If we like our election, we can keep it.

ROFLMAO


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You have not accepted the proof to date. You will not accept it moving forward. You are not interested in proof.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Which content are you referring to?

There was no illegal activity revealed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama expelling 35 diplomats despite no proof whatsoever that Russia interfered with our election.

U.S. evicts Russians for spying, imposes sanctions after election hacks


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

Does anyone believe the Ruskies hacked Podesta's emails but not Hillary's emails?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Now that's some serious shit, folks.
> 
> So Russia will just kick Americans out of Russia.
> 
> Someone tell our idiot in chief he's still a pussy and Putin is still kicking sand in his face.



Nothing funnier than seeing the RWnuts try to figure out what they're supposed to think about this.

Patience!  Your Master will tell you what to think, soon enough.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 29, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Obama expelling 35 diplomats despite no proof whatsoever that Russia interfered with our election.
> 
> U.S. evicts Russians for spying, imposes sanctions after election hacks


We''ll note your bro bonor station you hold..


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



There has been no proof presented.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Does anyone believe the Ruskies hacked Podesta's emails but not Hillary's emails?



I don't believe for one moment Russia hacked either of them. This  is all just butthurt disbelief on the Dem's part Clinton lost


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



His actions.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Barrels that huge are a lost art.  Based on her posts, Sassy is a Trump cult member of the highest order.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama is just trying to make Trump look really really good by comparison


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 29, 2016)

louie888 said:


>



Nothing like a troofer to lie about facts.

99% of the US public didn't know OBL until after 9/11. The US and U.K. are not fighting Assssssad. Lastly, NATO is not massing troops at Russia's border. NATO nations are deathly afraid if Russia!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

The democratic strategy, after arguably the most disastrous defeat in the history of politics basically amounts to this:

Blame the Nazis for the loss... you see, if someone doesn't agree that the Nazis had a hand in the election, he is a Nazi apologists and sides with the Nazi interest over the US interests. Clearly such a person can't be believed and thus the Nazis rather than the failure of one's own must be behind the loss!

Brilliant strategy!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone believe the Ruskies hacked Podesta's emails but not Hillary's emails?
> ...



You're also probably one of those who attacked Obama for getting too friendly with Putin, years ago.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Idiot. The phrase "hacked our election" DOES NOT refer to ballot hacking or vote fraud in this case. It refers to the dissemination of private emails aimed at getting people to think less of one candidate than of the other. You fucking imbecile. How many times must this be said?


----------



## Timmy (Dec 29, 2016)

What's up with the conservative Russia love ?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> The democratic strategy, after arguably the most disastrous defeat in the history of politics basically amounts to this:



The most what?


----------



## Truman123 (Dec 29, 2016)

This is an amazing thread. Republicans, who for so long talked down to everyone in matters of patriotism, now openly embrace treason, foreign enemies over domestic leaders. Republicans are now weak on defense and turncoats to the American cause.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



More of a "despise the left and tired of their nonsense" member...that includes you ya dumbed down loon


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama is a....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

Russians hacking Democrats and cops shooting innocent black men appear to be the only 2 crimes that the modern American conservative approves of.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


why, we are the accuser.  I want to ensure we aren't falsely blaming an enemy that might put our citizens in harm's way.  And you're even ok with that.  wow.  dudette, you are some kind of special.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Truman123 said:


> This is an amazing thread. Republicans, who for so long talked down to everyone in matters of patriotism, now openly embrace treason, foreign enemies over domestic leaders. Republicans are now weak on defense and turncoats to the American cause.



Show us the proof....we're waiting. You see we're a tad skeptical of anything Ears says and does after eight years of his lying and shady BS


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


did who demand proof?  The russians?  yes they did.  where is it?


----------



## Norman (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The democratic strategy, after arguably the most disastrous defeat in the history of politics basically amounts to this:
> ...



The most disastrous defeat.


Defeat
an instance of defeating or being defeated. Loss.

Yes, I know, it's hard to accept for some. Hillary lost, Trump won...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



It is clear. You do not believe the entirety of our intelligence community. You believe Putin. 

Nothing wrong with that. Nothing at all.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 29, 2016)

Putin is quaking with fear as Pajama Boy goes into action.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> What's up with the conservative Russia love ?



Who gave em any love? Stop looking for culprits, Sore Loserwoman.


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Truman123 said:


> This is an amazing thread. Republicans, who for so long talked down to everyone in matters of patriotism, now openly embrace treason, foreign enemies over domestic leaders. Republicans are now weak on defense and turncoats to the American cause.


You best stay sitting....


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

You democrats best bitch Obama out to drop his "real" evidence right quick, because sanctioning a country based on phishing is going to put your party even further into the dipshit dog house than you could ever imagine.  I mean seriously, kids do this phishing shit, it's not even fucking high end hacking...  I can't even imagine the Russian's do this kind of low end shit hahahaha

Basically what we have so far is that the DNC hired a bunch of morons that click baited through the election - and they're blaming a foreign government for their stupidity in improperly training their people on /email schemes/ BUHAHAHA  Seriously you learn this crap day one in two employee businesses, much less a god damn political party.  HAHAHAHA

I cannot even express my amusement at this "evidence"...


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You are a whiny butthurt leftist.  If you say killed person A, then that means KILLED person A.  If you say HACKED our election that means HACKED  our election.  Provide proof or go jack off in the corner with your leftist circle jerk buddies.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


this is who I am;

we are the accuser. I want to ensure we aren't falsely blaming an enemy that might put our citizens in harm's way. And you're even ok with that. wow. dudette, you are some kind of special.


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


We don't believe Obama....you do?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I always thought it would be the left that would heed the lessons learned from the Iraq war. Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

Truman123 said:


> This is an amazing thread. Republicans, who for so long talked down to everyone in matters of patriotism, now openly embrace treason, foreign enemies over domestic leaders. Republicans are now weak on defense and turncoats to the American cause.


Which America are you talking about??? Is it that fake crap being shoved down everyone's throat via legislation, 'the so called dreamer' (illegal alien one), the 'you gotta like us cause we say so' one or some other bullshit cult elitists dreamed up to sell their load of crap to everyone and try to make everyone believe it is really good even though it is really crap???


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Barry say he not gay...

Pupps doan believe that shit either.

ROFLMAO


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Say what?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I think I've explained this before but here goes.  You are only outraged when it's Democrats, that much is definate.

First- Primaries aren't fare.  That's a fact.  Primaries aren't about candidates, they're about parties.  Parties routinely throw their weight behind candidates they think have the BEST chance of winning the GENERAL election.  Never heard any whining from you snowflakes about that.  In fact, they can even nominate a candidate that didn't win the primary election.  How about that?  And, it's PERFECTLY LEGAL - because primary elections are about parties.  You got that yet?

Second - there is no way of knowing if the material hacked by Russia and leaked to wikileaks is complete, accurate and unmodified.  You would be questioning it if the target had been Trump, but since it wasn't - you're all up in a faux outrage over it aren't you?

You believe Wikileaks?  Why are they any more believable than politicians?  They aren't.  Assange has his own agenda and he has been known to lie.


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Link Russian hacked info?  Thanks.....


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Documents actually speak for themselves when people are able to view them. Recordings are kind of the same way; generally very believable.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



And why do we need to expose our intelligence to the Russians?  Seriously?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 29, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Obama expelling 35 diplomats despite no proof whatsoever that Russia interfered with our election.
> ...


i thought obama was going to fly to moscow, break into Putins office, take off putins pants,, and spank him while telling him to cut it out!


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then just put it on Hillary's server for us....thanks....


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


We were lied to in the lead up to the Iraq war. By the intelligence community among others. There is good reason not to believe them now. I thought the left would be more skeptical of what we are being told to believe. I was wrong.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

If o has proof where is it?  Let's see it.  If the heads of 17 agencies believe this LEAK  was a HACK,  why?  They can stand up give their names and answer.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The FBI found no criminality, ergo no charges and no trial.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
Then why haven't the RaTz released the real unhacked ones?  Afterall, the presidency was at stake.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 29, 2016)

Nobody in the mainstream media or even Fox seemed to wonder why republicans John McCain and Lindsay Graham sought air time to rant about Russia's alleged hacking while the rest of the world including both republicans and democrats were concerned about the U.N.'s sanction of Israel and America's support of it. I always suspected that McCain was a covert democrat party operative and it seems as though he was trying to take the focus off Israel and back on Russia.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Why aren't you demanding the same from the Trump campaign or the Republicans?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Yeah....that's a sane take on it. Let's believe the Russian intelligence community instead.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



You dopes don't believe it even happened. Brilliant indeed.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


The Russian intelligence community didn't make an accusation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



There is no proof Russia did anything....you're being led by the nose......again


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Sorry, guy. We all watched the shit go down. We know who hacked the emails. Nobody is gearing up for a fucking invasion of Russia here.

Your comparison is bullshit.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
We aren't saying they are doctored.  We believe the RaTz are as vile as they appear.  Remember Freedom Of Speech?  RaTz are free to release all doctored emails they wish in their defense.   They are, afterall, their property.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 29, 2016)

this is like Barny the Dinasour threatening the Alien Creature to stop bugging him, or Barny will kick him in the balls


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



By maintaining the perception of impropriety by Clinton and by doing it with the continual and strategic release of new material. Trump was hammering her daily because of it. It's pretty simple really but apparently beyond your abilities.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The American Government has been hacking and spying on EVERYONE, pretty much every Western nation and it's leaders, the NSA even bugged the EU Parliament and Western leaders PERSONAL cell phones so Washington DC could listen in, this has been happening for years.

This is probably why Western leaders follow everything Washington DC tells them to, regardless of whether it's detrimental to their own nations and own peoples, on those NSA tapes they must have some good blackmail material to hold over heads.

Once again Washington DC takes the prize for absolute hypocrisy.

If Barry attempts to start war with Russia, which could become WWIII then The Donald on January 20th after he's sworn in needs to have as his first order, the order for Barry's immediate arrest as a Traitor to the American nation and a MENACE to the stability of this planet.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 You don't know shit about who hacked what.


----------



## turzovka (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Second - there is no way of knowing if the material hacked by Russia and leaked to wikileaks is complete, accurate and unmodified. You would be questioning it if the target had been Trump, but since it wasn't - you're all up in a faux outrage over it aren't you?



Who you trying to bullshit?

Any time there is any damaging story out on a politician, the very first thing they do (and almost immediately) is to deny the charge!      Haven't noticed?

Now wikileaks comes out with scores and scores of very damaging emails from Podesta and others which not only implicates the email sender but even Hillary herself and what is the response?   Silence!   Not one single denial!!!

And you are stupid enough to think if it were false information edited or doctored by Russians or Asange that they would not scream it???      

Their silence incriminates them.   The emails are authentic.   And those noted in those emails are guilty and crooks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What about the Chinese? Hillary and Barry have had no problem allowing China to steal American military and civilian blueprints.

If anyone has hacked anything in Washington DC, it's more likely to be the Chinese with the blessing of American Leftist traitors in your own Government.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



And when exactly did you get a top secret security clearance?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You don't know shit about who hacked the emails. Or if they were hacked.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



They were fired for embarrassing the DNC.
Nothing was "rigged" against Bernie. He simply didn't win. 



 

Please explain how the DNC managed to force these demographic groups to vote the way they did nationwide.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


You don't need a security clearance to recognize a con job.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Hey my car had the problem starting today, I'm told it's the cold weather, but I know it was Putin and the Russians


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

The* rush to defend Russia is amusing*.  These snowflakes had no problem accepting intelligence showing *NK hacked Sony*. No demand for proof.  No questioning of our intelligence agencies.

Nor did these snowflakes demand "proof" that* Iran was working on nuclear capabilities* when we hacked them with stuxnet and disrupted their nuclear enrichment program.  Oh no...no proof demanded.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 29, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the conservative Russia love ?
> ...



You and the other conservatives.  You believe Russia over our own gov agencies .  You act like despot Putin is some hero.

It's disgusting and treasonist .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Again, troll where is the proof? That's the burr in all this.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Please. Of course I do. You must think the people running our intelligence agencies are fucking retards. They've no possible motive to make this shit up. None.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Obama got busted for spying on our own allies for God sake. The US is doing more hacking and spying than any other nation on earth. But most Americans are just so propagandized by dumbed-down American Fake News. They're blissfully ignorant of their own Government's behavior around the world.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## initforme (Dec 29, 2016)

Putin is a nothing.  Trump should step really hard on him.  He is weak.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

Russian Embassy: Obama Sanctions Attempt to Restart Cold War
*Trump supporters fear move is a ploy for Obama to stay in power*
*
The Russian Embassy in London responded to President Barack Obama’s decision to expel 35 Russian diplomats from the United States by warning that Obama was engaging in “Cold War deja vu”.*

Describing the diplomats as “intelligence operatives,” the State Department said it would also close two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland. Diplomats have been given 72 hours to leave.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How can people not see that Russia is being set up to look like the bad guys. 
Elites do this all the time, they bait and frame another Country creating a scenario for their little liberal peasant who they know will believe their msm, oh and by golly SNOPES,  Snope will tell them the real story lmao.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

The entire exercise in blaming than sanctioning Russia was done knowing that Trump would fix this travesty.  Then democrats can go around saying that Trump is.soft on Russia.   This has nothing to do with Russia.   This is all about Trump.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Dschrute3 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They do as much as any other country.  No one should be surprised.  It's just embarressing for the country that gets caught and provides public fodder for other countries.  Obama is no different then any other country. 

Does that mean that there should be no response when a hacking is as disruptive as this one?


----------



## owebo (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


The 1980's called and wants your Obamas foreign policy back....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Where is Trump's response to the sanctions, by the way? His word salad regarding "cyber" isn't going to work.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The entire exercise in blaming than sanctioning Russia was done knowing that Trump would fix this travesty.  Then democrats can go around saying that Trump is.soft on Russia.   This has nothing to do with Russia.   This is all about Trump.



The only travesty is the Trumpkins unwillingness to acknowledge what happened in the face of all the intelligence agencies, the president, the democrats and even the republicans.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The* rush to defend Russia is amusing*.  These snowflakes had no problem accepting intelligence showing *NK hacked Sony*. No demand for proof.  No questioning of our intelligence agencies.
> 
> Nor did these snowflakes demand "proof" that* Iran was working on nuclear capabilities* when we hacked them with stuxnet and disrupted their nuclear enrichment program.  Oh no...no proof demanded.



There is no rush nor even a defense of Russia.  We merely want proof from a president of a corrupt political party.  He has lied to us.  The question as to the veracity of what emanates from his own lips is his own doing.


----------



## Eaglewings (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The* rush to defend Russia is amusing*.  These snowflakes had no problem accepting intelligence showing *NK hacked Sony*. No demand for proof.  No questioning of our intelligence agencies.
> 
> Nor did these snowflakes demand "proof" that* Iran was working on nuclear capabilities* when we hacked them with stuxnet and disrupted their nuclear enrichment program.  Oh no...no proof demanded.



They are just all huffed up because there is a hint that Puttin helped Trump..

I really don't care about the election interference at this point, Putin needs some boundaries..


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2016)

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: Obama falls to the floor kicking and screaming having a 2 year old temper tantrum, secret service roll their eyes, Putin laughs, Trump smirks, Michelle checks her emails on Match.






​


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The* rush to defend Russia is amusing*.  These snowflakes had no problem accepting intelligence showing *NK hacked Sony*. No demand for proof.  No questioning of our intelligence agencies.
> ...



Yet you demanded no proof on Iran.
You demanded no proof on NK.
You believed what our intelligence agencies were saying THEN.

You see the disconnect here?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The entire exercise in blaming than sanctioning Russia was done knowing that Trump would fix this travesty.  Then democrats can go around saying that Trump is.soft on Russia.   This has nothing to do with Russia.   This is all about Trump.
> ...



Proof please...and you should really stop being led by the nose


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Of course they do. Russia stands in the way of US objectives in Syria.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Russia just needs to play along until Obama is out of office, and Trump will correct the record of what was being attempted here by the sore losers. Hang in there Russia, as change is a coming, and relations will be restored. You betcha.  No one else has fallen for the bull crap here, and hopefully the world players won't be offended by the bull crap either.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The entire exercise in blaming than sanctioning Russia was done knowing that Trump would fix this travesty.  Then democrats can go around saying that Trump is.soft on Russia.   This has nothing to do with Russia.   This is all about Trump.
> ...



Then please state what happened and provide proof...not unnamed sources floated by a biased media.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > So this must be what Hussein obozo thinks is payback
> ...





​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Oh! This is about Syria?! More awesome!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Proof that NK hacked Sony?
Proof that Iran was developing nuclear capabilities?
Oh wait...you only demand proof now when all our intelligence agencies are in agreement Russia was behind it...when Congress believes them, when the President believes them - NOW you need a smoking gun


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


What did you think it was about? Hillary?


----------



## Meathead (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Putin needs a worthy adversary in the White House. Someone he can respect. He sized up Obama years ago. We were facing a black-belt with a pajama boy.

This changes in 3 weeks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




You're such a partisan hack, Coyote.

There is no proof, if there was they would be flaunting it all over the world. Instead you get this garbage.....it's middle school at best

"Grizzly Steppe" - FBI, DHS Release "Report" On Russian Hacking | Zero Hedge


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2016)

Russia hacked our systems and yet you slam Obama? How does it feel to be a backstabbing traitor?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



WTF?! I was looking under the bed for my miniature Schnauzer's little ball and, well I found the little ball but also hiding under the bed were these Russian missiles, WTF, the Russians are EVERYWHERE 











America the Russians have already landed, look


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> You believe Wikileaks?  Why are they any more believable than politicians?  They aren't.  Assange has his own agenda and he has been known to lie.



ONE shred of evidence that Mendax has ever lied to the people.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Zero Hedge?  Enough with the fake news sites.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



No. I think it's about making sure we protect our nation from cyber attacks. 

It's nutbags who think it's about Hillary. They are with you on this.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You believe Wikileaks?  Why are they any more believable than politicians?  They aren't.  Assange has his own agenda and he has been known to lie.
> ...


http://gizmodo.com/julian-assange-lied-about-a-wikileaks-data-dump-on-nati-1785091653


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

kwc57 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Nice try.
Obama has never said that Russia rigged anything.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh give that BS up  already and stop spewing what the  media instructs  you to. You're better than that

Here is you loons lately: "Zero hedge? THAT'S FAKE NEWS!!!!!!!

You loons


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 
I'll grant you that point as technically correct...but...  Those were obviously believable and had confirmation from other nations.  NK went nuclear under Bush.  Iran got their technology from Russia.

Now, all we have is anonymous sources and no proof.  There is quite a distinct difference.

Besides, prior actions have no bearing on the question at hand.  The issue is specific and unique.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Russia hacked our systems and yet you slam Obama? How does it feel to be a backstabbing traitor?


If calling out wooses and whiners is treason, than so be it. Take that "My president right or wrong" and whine about it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



The president has evidence. He's said so repeatedly. You'd rather create some dopey conspiracy narrative than accept the simple truth.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama has become so insane with his own narcissism he thinks anything he says is fact regardless of the evidence.

There is no evidence to back up this Russian hack business.  Liberals simply repeat a lie enough times they believe it, like Goebbels.

Here’s the Public Evidence Russia Hacked the DNC — It’s Not Enough

BREAKING: Without Providing Proof, US Retaliates Against Russia for 'Election Hacking' -- Russia Responds

Privacy group: Let’s see Russian hack evidence!

Obama Under "Intense Pressure" To Release Evidence Proving Russians Hacked The Election | Zero Hedge


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2016)

​


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


 The president is a liar.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




The loserterians can only think in conspiracies as nothing Obama or our government does is trusted by them. They'd support stalin or the KGB over our own side...This is partly what is so fucked up about them winning the damn election.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Anybody keeping a list of all the GOP Members of Congress saying they don't mind if they or their campaign's personal email is hacked?
> 
> lolgop



----- Yes. I have an up to date list for you:

1) ---


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Barry is a fuck up...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I never thought the totalitarian regime in Russia would have so may American conservative shithouse defense lawyers.

The administration has the proof and no they don't have to let you see it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The* rush to defend Russia is amusing*.  These snowflakes had no problem accepting intelligence showing *NK hacked Sony*. No demand for proof.  No questioning of our intelligence agencies.
> 
> Nor did these snowflakes demand "proof" that* Iran was working on nuclear capabilities* when we hacked them with stuxnet and disrupted their nuclear enrichment program.  Oh no...no proof demanded.



Coyote please stay indoors, I'm worried if you venture outside you might get into a situation with the Cossacks


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Obviously no American president would take an action such as this if it were not warranted.

You're going to have to come up with a reason for Obama doing so if you believe the Russians were not responsible.

You and Trump are in a corner and are either going to have to fabricate a conspiracy to explain Obama's actions or accept the truth.
I expect Trump will do the latter after assuming office and leave you holding the bag full of shit you've been carrying for him.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Proof?


----------



## Rustic (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Hes thin skinned and spineless


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



Obviously believable?  Come on.  

NK hacked Sony in response to a movie that ridiculed their Fearless Leader.  We responded.  No one asked for proof.  Iran was working on nuclear enrichment.  No named sources there.  No one asked for proof.  While not openly admitting it - we hacked them with stuxnet.  No one asked for proof or named sources.  Named sources almost NEVER emerge in intelligence like that. The best you get in an ongoing event is the intelligence agencies speaking.

Consider this.
Russia IS suffering under the sanctions imposed by Obama and Clinton as SOS, in response to their actions in Crimea and Ukraine.  It's have an economic impact that's particularly felt given the crash in oil prices.  Putin wants the sanctions lifted.  He's also angry at Obama and Clinton over this.  Did he INTEND to affect the election?  Or did he INTEND to just disrupt things and cause mischief?  Either is possible.  Follow the money and follow who benefits:  a Trump victory benefits Putin because it offers a better chance of getting sanctions lifted than a Clinton victory.  Only the DNC was hacked and emails weren't just dumped on mass but strategically dumped to affect ONLY Clinton.   Why isn't it obviously believable that Russia was involved?  You have a potential benefit to Russia (at absolutely no cost); you have all of our intelligence agencies in a rare agreement, and you have a pretty darn good reason for Russia to be behind this - sanctions imposed by Obama & Clinton.

But only now is a higher standard of "proof" being demanded.  Russia is no newcomer to these games - what's new is the ready willingness of some to believe Putin OVER our own government, our own president, our own intelligence agencies, our own congress - and all I can say is WTF y'all?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



You're unhinged or just depleted. Nobody in their right mind takes what our government says as Gospel, least of which agencies in the Obama regime. Nor it is it a matter of simply believing Russia about anything. It's about seeing realities for what they are. I know you'd love to push it all as a simple minded narrative; no thanks.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Trump humpers siding with Russia over America.  Color us surprised.



Obama humpers side with warmongering over peaceful relations with a nuclear super power.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...


 We know who the fools are. They won't derail our election, and they could be setting themselves up as traitors to their country. We shall see.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's a flat out lie by the media there.  Check the database yourself and you can verify they blotted the numbers.  

( I'd provide linky but our gov. basically declared war on Wikileaks shortly after the elections and its so bogged with DDOS you can hardly use it during the day. heh )


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> No you see those who Hate TRUMP want a WORLD WAR THREE,



hahahaha

hilarious

It's stuff like this when I think there's not enough income inequality in America


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

From what we're hearing on the news, Russia has been *employing criminals* to do these wiki-leak attacks. Obama has taken unprecedented actions by removing 35 Russian diplomats, closing down 2 separate locations where they were allowed to operate in country, and removing *all of them and their families.* _John McCain stated that it was not only the recent U.S. election that they interfered with, but other countries elections also._

"Among them are two men who were already on the FBI’s Most Wanted list. *Evgeniy Bogachev* is wanted for a number of charges, including conspiracy, bank fraud, wire fraud, computer fraud, money laundering, and identity theft. He was indicted under an online nickname in 2012, and again under his real name in 2014.  There is a reward of up to $3 million for information leading to his arrest.

*Alexsey Belan* is wanted for computer intrusion, aggravated identity theft, and fraud in connection with a computer. Federal warrants were issued for him in June 2012 and September 2013, and the FBI is offering up to $100,000 for information leading to his arrest."
Two Expelled Russian Diplomats Were On FBI Most Wanted List






Comrade Trump's tweety response.  It's time to move on, but he has finally agreed to meet with intelligence agencies next week to review their information. * You know the information that he has been denying since October 2016.





Impeachment next--Russian diplomats admit contact with Trump campaign.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=1*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 29, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > December 29, 2016 2:01 PM EST - Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called for tougher sanctions on Moscow and Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) called Russian President Vladimir Putin a "thug and a murderer." (Reuters)
> ...



If their name isn't Barack Obama it doesn't count!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

Tehon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Textbook Obama Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. You ran Hillary nough said.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The* rush to defend Russia is amusing*.  These snowflakes had no problem accepting intelligence showing *NK hacked Sony*. No demand for proof.  No questioning of our intelligence agencies.
> ...



Oh...but but...they're sooo cute!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2016)

Missourian said:


> We don't believe them because they are PROVEN LIARS.



That doesn't mean that everything they say is wrong, and that everyone who opposes them aren't lying also.

People afflicted with Obama Derangement Syndrome, and those who are willing to fall blindly behind Putin, do not realize this.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

Is obama on the most wanted list for hacking Merkel 's phone and interfereing in the Israeli elections?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama and McCain do thrash Russian ass.  Putin and Trump tremble.  Will Obama rule DC from exile?


----------



## Timmy (Dec 29, 2016)

Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You Leftists used to worship Russia, you stopped worshipping Russia ONLY when it stopped being a Communist nation.

Now you are all anti-Russian, you're all still pro-Cuba and pro-North Korea though.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm amazed that so many are so willing to accept that a foreign government is so lame duck as to have used kiddy script to "ruin" the country by not electing Hillary.

We're so hosed when these kids grow up...  No fucking way they can run a damn business, they can't even check their emails properly.  Worse, even if it /was/ the Russians, these feckless morons have been running our entire government for 8 years and don't even fucking know better than to not click phish!?  I doubt there's anything even left for the hackers to steal by now.  No fucking wonder we're getting creamed globally...


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



We are?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> But only now is a higher standard of "proof" being demanded.  Russia is no newcomer to these games - what's new is the ready willingness of some to believe Putin OVER our own government, our own president, our own intelligence agencies, our own congress - and all I can say is WTF y'all?



Obama is a liar...repeatedly and without a second-thought...he lies about anything and everything....that's why.   Has the CIA gone before the House intel committee to show any proof of Russian hacking the DNC....no.  Have Comey or Clapper made a single statement agreeing with Brennan?  no.  Truth of the matter is it never happened....Barry tripped over his own lies in his last presser, twice calling Podesta's emails "LEAKED".


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Anybody keeping a list of all the GOP Members of Congress saying they don't mind if they or their campaign's personal email is hacked?
> 
> lolgop



It won't be too funny if it happens,,,,,,,,,,,, this article is from 2015 now use a little bit of the brains you have and look where we are and where we are headed to today esp. this Russia ordeal.....

The 2016 Democratic presidential nominee should embrace the notion of a third term of the Obama presidency, Vice President Biden said Thursday, during a speech at Drake University in Iowa.

Biden: 2016 is battle for third Obama term


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

This has nothing to do with Russia.   It is an exercise to isolate President Trump.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > But only now is a higher standard of "proof" being demanded.  Russia is no newcomer to these games - what's new is the ready willingness of some to believe Putin OVER our own government, our own president, our own intelligence agencies, our own congress - and all I can say is WTF y'all?
> ...



The president lied.
Congress lied.
The Republicans lied.
The Democrats lied.
All the intelligence agencies lied.

Amazing.


----------



## turzovka (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Nor did these snowflakes demand "proof" that* Iran was working on nuclear capabilities* when we hacked them with stuxnet and disrupted their nuclear enrichment program.  Oh no...no proof demanded.



Israel knows what they are doing.   Jews have proven their acumen and their patience with these devils.    If Iran could have proven from their scrapped plants they were not nuclear I am sure we would have heard.     You need to learn to distinguish between the good guys and the bad guys.

Putin told Obama to put up or shut up.   They have no proof... but for some reason that does not bother sycophants like you.     Or maybe Obama has his top forgers working on some "proof" now that they have finished the birth certificate job.     Except we can't wait 2 1/2 years like we had to on the last one.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



There was  no rigged election.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes, the most recent example with the Leftists still worshipping Cuba was when that POS Fidel Castro died and across the planet the Leftists were saying what a GIANT of the world stage he was and was a GREAT man he was and the Fidel Lovefest went on for days and days.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

turzovka said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nor did these snowflakes demand "proof" that* Iran was working on nuclear capabilities* when we hacked them with stuxnet and disrupted their nuclear enrichment program.  Oh no...no proof demanded.
> ...



Convenient excuse to avoid demanding proof from Israel, proof from our intelligence agencies...well you get it.  Proof.

Proof is only need now.  Too funny.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Confirmed Russia Hacked US Government Report 13 pages https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf …



That's all well and good, but it boils down extremely poor cyber and network security, and the absence of adequate user training.  Implementing safe practices the DNC didn't was the reason the RNC wasn't penetrated when they were targeted.

We are nearly all targeted everyday, most of them are less destructive than others.  We need to take the proper steps to secure our home networks and learn to spot potential hazards.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


. So you've found you something new to try and use on the conservatives/Republicans eh ??  What next maybe ?  Trump is an alien come from another planet, and is here to extract the brains of the liberals by way of a tiny device that can detect the very smallest of things ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Tell that to Barry, he's entered The Twilight Zone.


----------



## rdean (Dec 29, 2016)

We all know Obama is sweeping out the Russian garbage just before Trump becomes our Manchurian president.  With so many of his friends identified and under warrant, how will Trump replace all these people connected to Russia that he depends on?  He can't get all his policies from racist Steve Bannon and the General who passed on US Secrets to other countries.

If he tries to replace these advisors and supporters, he will be watched.  It will be difficult to do, especially when it come to receiving new instructions from Putin.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The president lied.
> Congress lied.
> The Republicans lied.
> The Democrats lied.
> ...



Nope, just the democrats, Obie, and Brennan.  21 more days.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama the petulant prat is looking so silly right now. Let's hope Putin just swats him away for the next 20 or so days.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > Also bear in mind that Reuters is fake news.
> ...


Obuthole is an idiot. He is an embarrassing piece of scum.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


. Liberals bring out the worst in most, so it's understandable.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I despise NK.  Castro was a meglomaniac - but then so was his predicessor.  I don't know how many folks were praising Castro and saying he was a "great man".   In fact...not much was by any means a "lovefest".  I like the Russian people and culture and music, but Putin is an ex kgb scoundrel and there is no reason on earth to trust him.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 29, 2016)

Even GOP leaders are shitting on Russia .

The one hold out.....Czar Trump !


----------



## turzovka (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Is every liberal big shot on this board as stupid as Coyote?     Like teaching kindergartners physics.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> There was  no rigged election.



It wasn't?....got any idea how the same Hillary votes were run through the scanner 6 times in inner-city Detroit precincts?  Or how she claimed over 2M more votes in California?  Or why the Nevada recount never went near Clark County?  If Trump hadn't kept saying it was rigged, it would have been much worse....brilliant tactic, brilliant man.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

obama wants to cancel the inauguration.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!

Putin should close the US embassy in Moscow and expel US diplomats with the same 72 hour window and spank the EU by banning all EU commercial carrier flights over Russia, thereby putting EU airlines on the road to bankruptcy. That response sounds proportional to me, given that the Obama regime still has not provided real proof of Russian hacking orchestrated by Putin.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.




Comrade Trump would like nothing more than to expand the Trump empire, golf courses, hotels, casino's into Russia, an Russia wants all sanctions lifted.  Of course they wanted Donald Trump, he would be a major job creator there.

So they interfered into this election to help him win.  That's why he has been denying 17 intelligence agencies work since October.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



All of this needs a calming hand, to calm things down, the world is dangerous enough as it is with random Kebabs on the loose murdering people on Western nations streets and Kebabs slaughtering people in Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan.

We do not need war with Russia on top of this.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



At least Castro started wh good intentions .  Conservatives hate him cause he dared to throw out rich Americans who propped up dictator Bautista.

At the same time righties cry over the death of heros like Qudaffi .  Disgraceful!


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Putin is an ex kgb scoundrel and there is no reason on earth to trust him.



Sure there is....he's white and surrounded by yellow asians....WW3 will be a race-war and I want the Ivans on our side when China cuts loose.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 29, 2016)

NASA better get moving on our very own space station, complete with death ray, because the last time Obama pulled shit, Putin said that we had better get a trampoline if we want to go to the space station...  Let's put a bunch of Americans to work building our own.  In fact, let's put a bunch of Americans to work making our own everything.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st



Yupp!!! 

End of thread in one post.........


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> At least Castro started wh good intentions .  Conservatives hate him cause he dared to throw out rich Americans who propped up dictator Bautista.
> 
> At the same time righties cry over the death of heros like Qudaffi .  Disgraceful!



You should sue whatever egghead professor taught you that.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 29, 2016)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> That's all well and good, but it boils down extremely poor cyber and network security, and the absence of adequate user training.  Implementing safe practices the DNC didn't was the reason the RNC wasn't penetrated when they were targeted.
> 
> We are nearly all targeted everyday, most of them are less destructive than others.  We need to take the proper steps to secure our home networks and learn to spot potential hazards.



And that's the true damn lesson here.  Every single day folks receive phishy email, every day /millions/ are able to avoid falling into the trap - but not the DNC folks apparently.

To argue that the information was gained for a specific plot as ensuring Hillary wasn't elected, or to ensure that Trump was elected, is a massive distortion of reality.  No, these hackers were simply fishing and hit pay dirt - there is nothing more than that here.  ( With the given "proof" provided by the government )  Therefore to enact sanctions against a foreign government is seriously flawed...

As I said, you dems better get Obama spitting out his "real" evidence or the DNC, and to great extent himself, are going to be laughed at by every business person on the planet.

I'm amazed /any/ of our top dogs thought that this would satisfy anyone as a good reason to tag Russia...  Hell we can't even pin the two bears as Russia except that they happened to be on holiday one day.  Every business in the country just let out a collective groan of pain at the soon-to-come uptick of kiddy scripting that's about to deluge this country.

Silver lining: no doubt the IT trainers are fucking dancing in their sheets right now from the money they're about to make telling people "don't click that" again lol


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

skye said:


>


. I saw this same pic, but the caption read "I am the president, I am the president, and one of the nurses said "sure you are dear, now take your pill please". LOL.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

,,


Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > There was  no rigged election.
> ...



proof of rigging?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The president lied.
> ...



It's a shame it's not January 20th tomorrow.

They can do significant damage in 21 days.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama will take some shit, but don't FUCK with his legacy.

it's so funny how flat footed the snowflakes were caught by Trump.

Arrogant and clueless.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 29, 2016)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Now that's some serious shit, folks.
> 
> So Russia will just kick Americans out of Russia.
> 
> Someone tell our idiot in chief he's still a pussy and Putin is still kicking sand in his face.




Oh it's even worse than that.

Check out this tweet from the Russian embassy.  It's hilarious!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

I did my service for my country. Hillary lost, Trump won.

American voters hacked the election, not Russians!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



We aren't going to have war with Russia.  People are WAY overreacting there.  Neither nation desires it.  Putin hacked us, we retaliate in some way.  But it's not going to be war nor do I think it's appropriate that we roll over for Putin.


----------



## The VOR (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.


It's going to be great when trump inevitably flip flops and agrees with what everyone else except for his bootlicking followers already know;  we were hacked by the russians.

His bootlickers about-face on it is going to be hilarious.   Most of these morons will start off with something like this: 

But, but, but, but Hillary...
             or
But, but, but, but Obama...
             or
But, but, but, but Kerry...

What a bunch of traitors these Un-American, pootin-loving scumbags are.


----------



## turzovka (Dec 29, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> NASA better get moving on our very own space station, complete with death ray, because the last time Obama pulled shit, Putin said that we had better get a trampoline if we want to go to the space station...  Let's put a bunch of Americans to work building our own.  In fact, let's put a bunch of Americans to work making our own everything.


I agree.
Let's stop focusing on getting to Mars and looking for space aliens (they don't exist) and spend that money on space weapons.    They could become an escalation of battle short of nuclear bombs that Russia and the USA might settle for to settle some score.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 29, 2016)

Not a single person from any of those 17 agencies will stand up and be identified.

This was all to isolate Trump.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

I will believe that the Russians hacked our government when the CIA themselves go out and make a public statement along with direct evidence. The only people making these completely idiotic claims are the no longer credible liberal media and Obama. CIA has not even declared that they have looked into the matter


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 29, 2016)

I still haven't seen the evidence against the Russians. Is this just a peckerheaded temper tantrum?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 29, 2016)

Remember Romney warned about Russia and everyone mocked him?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> proof of rigging?



Sorry, I'm not doing your legwork today.....it's best if you find out these things for yourself....that way you can muffle your screams of betrayal without us hearing you.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

You all realize it's TRUMP talking about escalating nuclear weaponry, right?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> I will believe that the Russians hacked our government when the CIA themselves go out and make a public statement along with direct evidence. The only people making these completely idiotic claims are the no longer credible liberal media and Obama. CIA has not even declared that they have looked into the matter



Do you believe Iran was practicing nuclear enrichment?


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

Toro said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > We don't believe them because they are PROVEN LIARS.
> ...



That sword cuts both ways Toro.  Had they NOT been caught in these bald faced lies,  I and others would be much more willing to trust their word without proof.  BUT,  that is obviously not the case.  They are known liars for political cover and political advantage.  Obamabots and those who are willing to fall blindly behind Obama,  they refuse to acknowledge this...and the stakes are too high to allow a blatantly dishonest administration to continue this reckless course without cast iron proof.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > proof of rigging?
> ...





Right...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ,,
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> ...



I'm still waiting for liberals to produce this evidence.

I think this is the eqivalent of what Democrats did to Reagan after he Skunked them in 1980.  They were so humiliated they tried to drum up a controversy that Reagan colluded with Iran to not release the hostages until after Reagan was elected.

There was Zero evidence for this but liberals (like now) kept repeating it, had Congressional hearings, some idiot even wrote a book.

No evidence has ever surfaced for it.

This is the same tactic all over again and liberals will repeat it over and over again like it's fact and then scream at you if you refused to accept it as fact.

That's liberalism 101 when they lose.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.
> ...


The proof?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 29, 2016)

rdean said:


> We all know Obama is sweeping out the Russian garbage just before Trump becomes our Manchurian president.  With so many of his friends identified and under warrant, how will Trump replace all these people connected to Russia that he depends on?  He can't get all his policies from racist Steve Bannon and the General who passed on US Secrets to other countries.
> 
> If he tries to replace these advisors and supporters, he will be watched.  It will be difficult to do, especially when it come to receiving new instructions from Putin.


It must really suck that you lost EVERYTHING this election. The people think you liberals are fucking retards. Now shut up and watch Trump win all over the place.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There are psychopaths who's wetdream is war with Russia and they've been pulling Obama's strings for several years with the ultimate intention to start war with Russia.

They have 21 days now, they know they can't pull this shit with Trump.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

teapartysamurai said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ,,
> ...



I vaguelly remember that, but it never gained legs.  Remind me - did our intelligence agencies support it?  How about both major parties?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I will disagree with that Lucy.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Imagine if the DNC e-mails WERE NOT HACKED...and we actually believed that CNN was a reliable news source?

Instead we know that CNN colluded with the DNC to help get HILLARY CLINTON ELECTED.

It's not a BAD THING to know the truth.  Had the DNC been truthful, the hack would not have mattered because it would not have uncovered a bunch of DEMOCRAT LIES.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 29, 2016)

Within a few days Russia will expose an equal - or perhaps double - number of U.S. "spies".  Then if Obumbles retaliates Russia will arrest a bunch of Americans and  there'll be a show trial.  That's just how it goes.  Sooner or later one side or the other will get sufficiently tired of the game that a ship will be boarded or a plane "confiscated" and a lot of saber rattling.  Of course all that will end January 20th provided the nukes haven't flown by then.

World War III - the legacy Obama  has jonesed for!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

Awwww.....He just mad cuz they all got caught in their lies and crooked ways, and not to mention got caught in their terror acts that they allowed to happen!! Hillary lost get over it. The truth will ALWAYS come out


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



She has a right to her opinion and a war effects everyone...look at Syria.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

turzovka said:


> I agree.
> Let's stop focusing on getting to Mars and looking for space aliens (they don't exist) and spend that money on space weapons.    They could become an escalation of battle short of nuclear bombs that Russia and the USA might settle for to settle some score.



I also agree....what the HELL are we doing landing go-karts on Mars?  To see if there's a cup of water on the whole planet?  THERE IS NO AIR THERE.....foolishness.  We'd be better off mapping our own oceans so ships wouldn't continue hitting shoals where there aren't supposed to be any.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

You gotta love SNOWFLAKES.

To them....."TRUTH" is "INTERFERENCE".

SNOWFLAKE LOGIC.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 29, 2016)

wow what new relations the obama administration has created

since hillary delivered them  the "over charge" button not all that long ago

--LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 You lie..


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## whitehall (Dec 29, 2016)

"Russian diplomat hackers"? What does that mean? Were the hackers targeting Russian diplomats or were the hackers actually Russian diplomats?


----------



## Boss (Dec 29, 2016)

rdean said:


> We all know Obama is sweeping out the Russian garbage just before Trump becomes our Manchurian president.  With so many of his friends identified and under warrant, how will Trump replace all these people connected to Russia that he depends on?  He can't get all his policies from racist Steve Bannon and the General who passed on US Secrets to other countries.
> 
> If he tries to replace these advisors and supporters, he will be watched.  It will be difficult to do, especially when it come to receiving new instructions from Putin.



Gawd Damn Son.... Is it dark in that rabbit hole you're in?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2016)

Barack is reaching....for anything at this point. Can't wait for his ass to be out of the Whitehouse!!! Lord grant me patience!!!


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Within a few days Russia will expose an equal - or perhaps double - number of U.S. "spies".  Then if Obumbles retaliates Russia will arrest a bunch of Americans and  there'll be a show trial.  That's just how it goes.  Sooner or later one side or the other will get sufficiently tired of the game that a ship will be boarded or a plane "confiscated" and a lot of saber rattling.  Of course all that will end January 20th provided the nukes haven't flown by then.
> 
> World War III - the legacy Obama  has jonesed for!



Yupp! Alot can happen in 22 days...........


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.
> ...


Who is "we" mofo?  Libs were hacked because libs are stoooooopid.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> From what we're hearing on the news, Russia has been *employing criminals* to do these wiki-leak attacks. Obama has taken unprecedented actions by removing 35 Russian diplomats, closing down 2 separate locations where they were allowed to operate in country, and removing *all of them and their families.* _John McCain stated that it was not only the recent U.S. election that they interfered with, but other countries elections also._
> 
> "Among them are two men who were already on the FBI’s Most Wanted list. *Evgeniy Bogachev* is wanted for a number of charges, including conspiracy, bank fraud, wire fraud, computer fraud, money laundering, and identity theft. He was indicted under an online nickname in 2012, and again under his real name in 2014.  There is a reward of up to $3 million for information leading to his arrest.
> 
> ...




Good.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 29, 2016)

Let's not forget it was only a week ago that the Obama haters were saying he wouldn't go through with his threats of sanctions because he's a pussy.

Now the same haters are attacking him for proving them full of shit.

lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Is obama on the most wanted list for hacking Merkel 's phone and interfereing in the Israeli elections?




obama interfered in our elections by promoting illegals to vote


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

deltex1 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Especially the Hill-Beast, their candidate............


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. They can go to prison in 21 days too. Morsi was locked up along with his cohorts, and so can others here if they travel down those same kind of roads.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"We? Who the fuck is we? You aren't even a citizen of this country are you?"
*
Typical shit-for-brains from a typical shit-for-brains.

We = the Western world.

Now go and boil your head idiot. As I wear a uniform, unlike pieces of human garbage like you, I have a right not to want the West having a war with Russia.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!
> 
> Putin should close the US embassy in Moscow and expel US diplomats with the same 72 hour window and spank the EU by banning all EU commercial carrier flights over Russia, thereby putting EU airlines on the road to bankruptcy. That response sounds proportional to me, given that the Obama regime still has not provided real proof of Russian hacking orchestrated by Putin.



He'll probably just shoot down another airline over Crimea and claim no knowledge.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> You all realize it's TRUMP talking about escalating nuclear weaponry, right?


 Probably because he knew what the liberals were about to do, and he was right again.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Is obama on the most wanted list for hacking Merkel 's phone and interfereing in the Israeli elections?
> ...



And, besides that, we have interfered in over 80+ elections in the last 50 years...................


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!
> 
> Putin should close the US embassy in Moscow and expel US diplomats with the same 72 hour window and spank the EU by banning all EU commercial carrier flights over Russia, thereby putting EU airlines on the road to bankruptcy. That response sounds proportional to me, given that the Obama regime still has not provided real proof of Russian hacking orchestrated by Putin.


Kidd, you white nationalists and supremacists but a piss piddle in an Ocean of Republicanism.  Obama is kicking Russian ass, which will force Trump to back off protecting them.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Putin controlled energy companies gave hilary clinton 140 million dollars through her money laundering charity foundation.....they also paid bill the rapist hundreds of thousands of dollars for speeches.....and obama was caught on video explaining to the Russian ambassador that he needed to tell Putin to be patient..that obama would have more room to manuever after the election...

so sell that crap somewhere else.....


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> wow what new relations the obama administration has created
> 
> since hillary delivered them  the "over charge" button not all that long ago
> 
> --LOL



The Russian laughed in her face about the misspelled "reset button"....what a buffoon that hag is.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!
> ...



Not this shit, again..........


----------



## Eloy (Dec 29, 2016)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Now that's some serious shit, folks.
> 
> So Russia will just kick Americans out of Russia.
> 
> Someone tell our idiot in chief he's still a pussy and Putin is still kicking sand in his face.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


fraid so

--LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*"She has a right to her opinion and a war effects everyone...look at Syria."
*
I just responded to the notorious Troll.

In any issue that might involve a war between the West and Russia, I have a right to make whatever comment I want, because IF there was a war between the West and Russia, it's people in uniform like me who are going to be expected to go and die, whereas the shit-for-brains Trolls will be sitting at home masturbating into the sink.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!
> ...



^^^^^


----------



## whitehall (Dec 29, 2016)

You almost gotta laugh.Barry spent at least his first two years in office (at considerable expense) bowing before dictators throughout the world on an apology tour for for American decadence and he continued the apology tour for the next eight years. All of a sudden the little twerp wants to arm wrestle with Putin with less than a month left in office? Little Hussein is sounding like a psychotic victim of long term bullying.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



In 21 days Donald J. Trump will be your President.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



War effects everyone.  The Syrian Civil War is a case in point.

But I don't see there being war - again, neither side wants it.  There's a lot of diplomatic and legislative tits for tats that both sides will engage in - and which has occurred before.  What worries me more is Syria - with an increasing number of nations with their own agendas getting involved.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not forget it was only a week ago that the Obama haters were saying he wouldn't go through with his threats of sanctions because he's a pussy.
> 
> Now the same haters are attacking him for proving them full of shit.
> 
> lol


. Sounds childish enough to me... So Obama is a spoiled and rotten child with the nuclear keys ? Wow.


----------



## The VOR (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That's exactly right, he will be.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. Why should you worry about that now ?  Your President and his cohorts drop the ball big time there, and these other nations had to pick it up.  Just get more popcorn is all you can do now.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


Your 'president's' warmongering affects those of us in Europe too, so yes, we are entitled to express our opinions.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

*Enough with the flaming - this is in Politics, Zone 2 - discuss the topic.*


----------



## The VOR (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


My president's *"warmongering"*.  Now that is funny.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The world intelligence community says so. I will believe them before Russia or you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Is obama on the most wanted list for hacking Merkel 's phone and interfereing in the Israeli elections?
> ...




I see Trump's physco babble interpreters are out in full force on this one--LOL  Illegals can't vote in  this  country, and the last thing they're going to do is walk into a precinct to only to get caught and deported.

_But of course a Trump supporter would never understand that basic concept.




_


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> From what we're hearing on the news, Russia has been *employing criminals* to do these wiki-leak attacks. Obama has taken unprecedented actions by removing 35 Russian diplomats, closing down 2 separate locations where they were allowed to operate in country, and removing *all of them and their families.* _John McCain stated that it was not only the recent U.S. election that they interfered with, but other countries elections also._
> 
> "Among them are two men who were already on the FBI’s Most Wanted list. *Evgeniy Bogachev* is wanted for a number of charges, including conspiracy, bank fraud, wire fraud, computer fraud, money laundering, and identity theft. He was indicted under an online nickname in 2012, and again under his real name in 2014.  There is a reward of up to $3 million for information leading to his arrest.
> 
> ...


. Ok, so they are hackers, but what do you call Obama and company when they tried to influence the Egyptian election or the result in the aftermath ? How about their meddling in the Israeli elections ?  Should we give our own a name as well ??


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> In 21 days Donald J. Trump will be your President.



But sadly, Ragnar Lothbrok was thrown into a pit of adders and killed last night on "Vikings".


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.



I think he's doing what's appropriate vis a vis Russia.  We can't trust Trump to.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




trump didnt say it obama did


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This is so awesome. We have REAL patriots cheering on Putin. So great.
> ...



Those Americans that cheer Putin ARE trailer trash.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.


. Because he's not a hypocrite like Obama ?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Even possums (large rodents) are entitled to their lame opinions. 

I believe the real trash was rejected at the last election in a big way.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.



Of course. He's nothing but a vindictive Muslim.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Huge! It was a massive landslide.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.
> ...


. Who cares if we were hacked, because finding out how corrupt the DNC is was worth it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



But what exactly has Russia done? No evidence has been provided, it's either hearsay or they say they can't show anyone the evidence, the latter usually means they have no evidence.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > From what we're hearing on the news, Russia has been *employing criminals* to do these wiki-leak attacks. Obama has taken unprecedented actions by removing 35 Russian diplomats, closing down 2 separate locations where they were allowed to operate in country, and removing *all of them and their families.* _John McCain stated that it was not only the recent U.S. election that they interfered with, but other countries elections also._
> ...




See you're so full of Trump shit, you're having to get on here to DEFEND the Russians doing a cyber attack on the United States. _ It's actually hysterical._

Anytime you want to provide a link to Obama ordering a cyber attack on a foreign government to sway a foreign national election, go right ahead and do it. _ I won't be holding my breath waiting for that one.






_


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Imagine if the DNC e-mails WERE NOT HACKED...and we actually believed that CNN was a reliable news source?
> 
> Instead we know that CNN colluded with the DNC to help get HILLARY CLINTON ELECTED.
> 
> It's not a BAD THING to know the truth.  Had the DNC been truthful, the hack would not have mattered because it would not have uncovered a bunch of DEMOCRAT LIES.


. Exactly, and the more they wail about it, the more corrupt they look to be.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


. He wanted Egypt to reinstate Morsi, did you agree ??


----------



## rdean (Dec 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> obama wants to cancel the inauguration.


No way.  He knows he will be more effective destroying the GOP without being president.  They hated his guts, but he was still their president to.  A scandal free president.  Even the GOP had difficulties creating conspiracies against Obama.  And the ones they did create?  Birth Certificate, college, Fast and Furious and others were so lame they were laughable.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




I don't give a rats ass who he wanted reinstated.  He didn't order a cyber attack on a foreign government in order to attack a foreign political opponent to sway an election toward Morsi dumbass.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> If Putin had slanted the election toward Hillary - NaziCons would be outraged.  The hypocrisy is dripping...



And he didn't slant  either way so why should we care?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



And we need to escalate tensions with Russia because...??


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2016)

This is just pure national politics.  Obabble wants to set Trump up as the Putin-Lover when Trump restores proper diplomatic relations with Russia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

The russians are threatening appropriate "retaliation."  They want to go to Gimto, go ahead.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 29, 2016)

So now Obama takes action after Putin ignored his repeated cries of stop it as the old saying goes it's closing the barn door after the cows have escaped.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



I'm sorry but how does escalating tensions with Russia benefit our nation?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


 So your saying Putin ordered a cyber attack on our Government, and what was in it for him ? Tell us what Russia was to gain by it all ?? Be very specific.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Because we let no nation fuk with our elections  or is it your cowardice showing?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 29, 2016)

rdean said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > obama wants to cancel the inauguration.
> ...




Bhengazi, Fast and Furious, the IRS targeting conservatives, using hilary's email server under another name, any number of scandals...ignored by the democrat press......


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


. Nah he just wanted a thug reinstated, but that matters not to you libs, because you are foaming at the mouths now.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


You just want to stand their while they shit all over you???  Sorry pub I wasn't built that way


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Russia didn't fuck with your election though.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Rothchilds and the Saudis may not get their slice of the pie since Hitlery is out and Trump is in???


----------



## rdean (Dec 29, 2016)

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta laugh.Barry spent at least his first two years in office (at considerable expense) bowing before dictators throughout the world on an apology tour for for American decadence and he continued the apology tour for the next eight years. All of a sudden the little twerp wants to arm wrestle with Putin with less than a month left in office? Little Hussein is sounding like a psychotic victim of long term bullying.


That was another ridiculous conspiracy I forgot about.  All the pictures that came of of Republican presidents bowing everywhere to anyone they thought deserved it and that was everyone.  Even the quarter guy who passes out the paper at the hotel men's rooms.

And then when Obama showed up at the GOP retreat and kicked ass.  And then when he took down Bin Laden and Republicans fell all over themselves trying to take credit for it while everyone laughed long and out loud.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



10-4 that!

And besides, it didn't affect the election outcome.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Even GOP leaders are shitting on Russia .
> 
> The one hold out.....Czar Trump !




Their motto is "Everyone is wrong 'cept Trump!"


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


17 gov't agencies say you were wrong


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


LOL you're kidding? Trump coulda taught Ponzi


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Exactly how did the f with our election? Because the evidence doesn't really show they had much impact on the election if any.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The russians are threatening appropriate "retaliation."  They went to go to Gimto, go ahead.


. You gonna put the Russians in Gitmo Jakey, you mean that place that Obama told you he was closing down or was supposed to be closed down by now ??  So now you like Gitmo, and next you'll be wanting the Russians waterboarded for the truth I bet. You libs are some serious entertainment I tell ya.. ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



These involve the ones who said Saddam had WMD and that Saddam could fire a missile and within 45 minutes London would cease to exist.

Did you support GWB invading Iraq?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Clinton's practiced it.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Dec 29, 2016)

This is how you respond to hacking against your country.  Not only will it cost Russia in terms of economic benefit, but it also a slap in the face to Russia. 

This is America saying "here are 35 clowns we know were spying on us, how we know and for how long we have known and watched them is our business not yours.  Now take your trash back".  Now if these second class spies were active they don't know if the information they obtained was even legitimate information or if false information was leaked or "provided".  Russia won't know for how long they were being watched, it could have been years.  They don't know how many others they are aware of and how much information the CIA or FBI have gleaned from them due to their own sloppiness.  Then there is the fear from the Kremlin that America must have a high ranking counter operative working in Russia for America, right under Putins nose.

Five star response if you ask me. 


U.S. slaps sanctions on Russia, ejects 35 diplomats over election hacking


President Barack Obama ordered the expulsion of 35 Russian suspected spies and imposed sanctions on two Russian intelligence agencies over their involvement in hacking U.S. political groups in the 2016 presidential election.

The measures, taken during the last days of Obama’s presidency, mark a new post-Cold War low in U.S.-Russian ties which have deteriorated over Ukraine and Syria.

Allegations by U.S. intelligence agencies that Russian President Vladimir Putin personally directed efforts to intervene in the U.S. election process by hacking mostly Democrats have made relations even worse.

“These actions follow repeated private and public warnings that we have issued to the Russian government, and are a necessary and appropriate response to efforts to harm U.S. interests in violation of established international norms of behavior,” Obama said in a statement from vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## paperview (Dec 29, 2016)

Missourian said:


> We don't believe them because they are PROVEN LIARS.


 Trump is a proven, congenital liar, yet you trust him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I don't get offended over nothing. But then I've never been taught that we should strive to be victims.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Russia tampered with our election. Unless you are cool with that, you'll be in favor of these actions. 

Your guy ( yes....you are a Trump supporter now ) wants to have an arms race. He said that. And you are whining about our taking action against known cyber criminals "raising tensions".


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What is escalating tensions?  Do we just roll over for Putin?  Or do we make a careful and considered response?  It seems to be that when it comes to our President, you apply a very different standard.

Was putting sanctions on Russia for invading Ukraine "escalating" tensions?
How about sanctions on Iran?
How about Trumps calling Taiwan?  Is that "escalating tensions" with China?

When do you decide to respond and when not?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



17  agencies? You don't say. So what exactly do these agencies claim Russia did?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Stop playing dumb.

Hacking was the method used to obtain the information that was then used to influence voters and give Trump a clear advantage.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Isn't rolling over for Putin just that?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The russians are threatening appropriate "retaliation."  They went to go to Gimto, go ahead.
> ...



Jake has obviously gone ..........true story.


----------



## rdean (Dec 29, 2016)

2aguy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Now you are starting to list some of my favorites:
 Benghazi - more investigations than 9/11 and they still couldn't find anything.

Fast and Furious - a convoluted and strange conspiracy, even for the GOP.  Obama wanting to pass out guns to Mexican drug lords hoping they kill Americans so Obama could ban guns all over the US.  When you say it out loud, it's too tarded for words.  Especially when you look at his record on gun control.
Obama's Gun Record Basically Consists Of Expanding Gun Owners' Rights

The head of the IRS, appointed by Bush, a man who targeted the NAACP.

Hillary's server.  Apparently, the only server on the planet that hadn't been hacked.  I really love the way Republicans defend Colin and Condi for not turning over a single email when ordered to.  Talk about double standard.  And Colin used an AOL account.  The same AOL that's been hacked about a thousand times.  Hilarious.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


. Russia isn't part of the world intelligence community ?? Russia is isolated from the world ?  Hmmm.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You guys keep claiming that but you have little to no detail on how they did that.

And yes deliberately raising tensions for no reason as a lame duck is reckless


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The russians are threatening appropriate "retaliation."  They went to go to Gimto, go ahead.
> ...


You far white dopes are just that.  As long as we put Alt Right traitors who worked with them, sure, we will play by your rules.  You crybaby butt hurt snowflakes.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


. Americans aren't this stupid, but you can't help filling the gap for us can you ?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Were the Clintons' sanctioned for what they did over there during Bill's term as president? No there went the Dems just kept them in play thinking no one was actually paying attention. These assholes thought they were super slick...


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


. Trash that the whole world fears right now ??  Kinda cool.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well, when you are leaving office and don't have to clean up the meas you start, and youve failed to present any evidence to the public it's prudent not to start crap.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Actually - they didn't all say Saddam had wmd's.


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It isn't hearsay.  How often is actual "evidence" provided by intelligence agencies?  Rarely, because it compromises ongoing intelligence operations and the people involved are endangered.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Interesting factoid about USMB.  The Russians are here on this site, too.
> Usmessageboard.com Traffic, Demographics and Competitors - Alexa



No doubt that they have quite a network established to shovel their fake news and disseminate their disinformation. The sad part about that is most of the rw media outlets pick them up and run them.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> You all realize it's TRUMP talking about escalating nuclear weaponry, right?



Nope..."modernizing" it....nukes have a shelf life and we need new warheads.  Even Barry the Fairy agreed to that....but never did it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Detail? Holy shit. They hacked into the DNC and John Podesta. They put out the emails via Wikileaks. They got constant news coverage which posed questions about Hillary Clinton's level of honesty and which CONFLATED these emails with her State Department email "scandal" in the minds of low info voters. 

They did so with the intention of effecting the outcome of the election. Whether or not they did is NOT MATERIAL. They tried. This is fact.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I think it's prudent to issue a response - because you know darn well that Trump, despite Congress' pressure, despite what the Intelligence agencies are saying - is unlikely too.  And that too is damaging.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You know? Do you really? How?


----------



## The VOR (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...


So, the two of you are stating that you have no problem with the russians undermining our democracy.

Wow.  That is just amazing, but sadly, not surprising.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

Olde Latin American joke:

_Q: Why has there never been a coup in the United States?_

_A: Because there’s no U.S. embassy in Washington._


America has 'interfered' with other nations elections on about 80 occasions since WW2. That doesn't include their 'assistance' with regime change. Just last summer, obummer was 'interfering' with the UK referendum over Brexit.  Of course, we just laughed at him, much as the Russians are doing today.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



So the information that democrats don't even dispute the accuracy of, that _may_ have come from Russian hacking, is screwing with our election process?

How exactly is revealing the truth detrimental to our election? How does telling the truth about what Democrats plan hurt the integrity of the process?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> It isn't hearsay.  How often is actual "evidence" provided by intelligence agencies?  Rarely, because it compromises ongoing intelligence operations and the people involved are endangered.



Baloney....if Brennan had anything he'd have presented it in closed-door testimony to the House intel-committee.  He was summoned and failed to appear.....a common practice with this Congress-hating WH.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I for one absolutely opposed it.

But there is a difference between trying to justify invading a country and starting a war, and responding to computer hacking.

Personally - I would demand a shitload more proof for a war.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



You guys haven't established how not kicking out diplomats equates to rolling over for Putin.

Hell you haven't bothered establish in that Putin did anything yet.

And you sure haven't bothered explaining how inflaming tensions while Obama is walking out the door is good.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I'm informed by the FUCKING UNANIMOUS OPINION of our intelligence community and A FUCKING BIPARTISAN response in congress which supports that fucking opinion.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't hearsay.  How often is actual "evidence" provided by intelligence agencies?  Rarely, because it compromises ongoing intelligence operations and the people involved are endangered.
> ...



He's also completing a report on it.  I think that should be done first.  This Congress is NOT known for descretion and, keep in mind - this Congress also believes Russia was behind it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Olde Latin American joke:
> 
> _Q: Why has there never been a coup in the United States?_
> 
> ...



Barry sent money to Netanyahu's opponents last year in Israel.....got caught, denied it, plotted this UN crap.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


How do you know ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


. They have no evidence linking Russia's Government to Hillary's failed election, because Hillary lost that bad boy on her own.  She didn't need any help losing.  Oh and they claimed it was Comey also, but I remember Comey giving her one last chance by coming forth to reiterate that there was not enough at the time to continue the investigation, and that sure enraged me, so if it was Comey then I must be a monkey's uncle. The whole thing ended as fair because the pendulum swung fairly in both directions a number of times, and it's just that the best man won is all.  Obama is being dangerous in these things he is engaged in now, and people best understand this.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They want evidence


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You have to keep in mind they way they think:

The President is lying.
The Congress is lying.
The Democrats are lying.
The Republicans are lying.
All 17 Intelligence Agencies are lying.

Putin is telling the truth.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Asked and answered.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> He's also completing a report on it.  I think that should be done first.  This Congress is NOT known for descretion and, keep in mind - this Congress also believes Russia was behind it.



So he imposes sanctions and deports diplomats BEFORE he gets the report?  C'mon...


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama says the nation can't stand by and allow the Russians to hack our elections. First of all we the people are still waiting for the proof that is was Russia. But second is the fact that standing by and allowing is the Obama presidency in a nut shell. The only people he got tough with over the last 8 years were the Tea Party folks...and then the Tea Party still had the last laugh.
Obama!!!! What a big PUSSY!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Individual congressional members have been briefed.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 They know it, they are just foaming at their mouths now.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > He's also completing a report on it.  I think that should be done first.  This Congress is NOT known for descretion and, keep in mind - this Congress also believes Russia was behind it.
> ...



So he has enough evidence to decide on a course of action.  Which would be fine with you guys if it were President Trump.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes. All because they want to embarrass Trump who won the election fair and square while getting almost 3 million fewer votes. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Comey did his job and owed her shit. You don't want surprises, don't have an illegal server and get caught under investigation. God I'm tired of all these hack Libturds who feel they are owed something.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



If you say so....................(still, no proof!)


----------



## Eloy (Dec 29, 2016)

It's good to see an American president giving the Russians a smack. Since the minority president-elect Trump likes Putin so much, I reckon Republicans in Congress allow the Kremlin to carry on with its spying and interference in American elections shortly.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 29, 2016)

oreo said:


> From what we're hearing on the news, Russia has been *employing criminals* to do these wiki-leak attacks. Obama has taken unprecedented actions by removing 35 Russian diplomats, closing down 2 separate locations where they were allowed to operate in country, and removing *all of them and their families.* _John McCain stated that it was not only the recent U.S. election that they interfered with, but other countries elections also._
> 
> "Among them are two men who were already on the FBI’s Most Wanted list. *Evgeniy Bogachev* is wanted for a number of charges, including conspiracy, bank fraud, wire fraud, computer fraud, money laundering, and identity theft. He was indicted under an online nickname in 2012, and again under his real name in 2014.  There is a reward of up to $3 million for information leading to his arrest.
> 
> ...




Hmm, still no proof Russians hacked anything, and no specifics on exactly what got hacked either. Looks more like Bammer is trying to get out in front of some shit. Wonder if he and his pets in the media are expecting another document dump?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


^^^^^




The alt right are worried about Obama who is leaving office and not the Russians who are hacking and undermining American democracy.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


. Why are dictators born ? Same question.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 29, 2016)

You almost gotta laugh. The going out of business sissy Hussein Admin "slaps restrictions on Russia" just in time for Trump  after kissing Putin's ass for eight years.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 29, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.



That's what puppet do............. protecting his master.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Trump Took 60% of the country please learn the process


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm informed by the FUCKING UNANIMOUS OPINION of our intelligence community and A FUCKING BIPARTISAN response in congress which supports that fucking opinion.



  You mean the "unanimous" intel community who haven't said a word to support Brennan (shill) and his bogus findings?  You mean "bipartisan" toads like Trump-haters Graham and McCain?  Your outrage is as phony as the rest of the crap you post here.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 29, 2016)

whitehall said:


> You almost gotta laugh. The going out of business sissy Hussein Admin "slaps restrictions on Russia" just in time for Trump  after kissing Putin's ass for eight years.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Oh, I think I did but - you've already decided all 17 intelligence agencies are lying, as is Congress as is the President.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hey Stratford57

*"Was putting sanctions on Russia for invading Ukraine "escalating" tensions?"
*
Russia didn't invade The Ukraine, Washington DC had CIA types with Victoria Nudelman in tow orchestrated a coup to overthrow the democratically elected President Viktor Yanukovych because he wanted closer relations with Russia and wasn't in favour of The Ukraine joining NATO, which isn't what Washington DC wants due to the situation that Washington DC thinks they control the planet and that all nations should just become vassals and also members of NATO so that Russia can be surrounded.

The Ukraine is now a failed nation thanks to Obama and Co.

Russia also didn't "annex" The Crimea, when the above coup happened, the first thing Washington DC's Puppet Rulers did was outlaw anything Russian in The Crimea and as most of Crimeans are Ethnic Russian they rightly freaked and decided to have a referendum, the question being did they want to return to Russia or did they want to stay with The Ukraine and they voted that they wanted to return to Russia.

Also the Russian Black Fleet founded by Prince Grigory Potemkin has been based in The Crimea since 1783 and this has been crucial throughout history to the defence of Russia.

The Crimea was Russian from 1783, until the Bolshevik POS came along and made it an autonomous republic and then later it was declared The Crimean Oblast and then in 1954 the Ukranian Nikita Khruschev gave The Crimea to The Ukraine.

Victoria Nudelman a Neo-Conservative bitch married to a Neo-Conservative fat fuck Robert Kagan.

Victoria Nuland - Wikipedia

Robert Kagan - Wikipedia

Edited to add Stratford.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Eloy said:


> It's good to see an American president giving the Russians a smack. Since the minority president-elect Trump likes Putin so much, I reckon Republicans in Congress allow the Kremlin to carry on with its spying and interference in American elections shortly.


What exactly was the smack?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 All members or is their a coup going on there also ?? Hmmmm


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 29, 2016)

Good news but Trump will be handing Putin the reins to our foreign policy in a few weeks anyways.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Oh it's a coup now?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

*Countless threads merged.*


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Before Obama does any stupid shit like this, he should ask Trump first




LOL
Obama is doing this to cause Trump grief in the first 100 days
Trump has to put out fires before he can get to his own agenda
Obama is the fire starter, setting as many as he can


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. Answer the question if you know the answer.. All members or not ?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Oh, I think I did but - you've already decided all 17 intelligence agencies are lying, as is Congress as is the President.



Can you name 5 of these 17 agencies?....you got 2 minutes.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



He will be POTUS. There is no need for you to make yourself feel better about it. Please accept his victory for what it was.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Before Obama does any stupid shit like this, he should ask Trump first
> ...


. Makes sense to me with all things considered. Yep, yep.


----------



## sartre play (Dec 29, 2016)

, Russia wants what we have, world power. he is not a friend.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2016)

Soros wants the EU and US at war with Russia, so Obama does as his master commands.  He's a real piece of shit for trying to sabotage relations with Russia at this point.  Thankfully an adult is taking charge Jan 20th.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

I wonder why no one was upset or asked for more proof when we retaliated against NK for hacking Sony


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



A very, very nice selfie in yer post, Jake.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> So he has enough evidence to decide on a course of action.  Which would be fine with you guys if it were President Trump.



Dodge noted....so he doesn't have the report, right?  But today he started throwing his spitballs....cart before donkey doncha think?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So he has enough evidence to decide on a course of action.  Which would be fine with you guys if it were President Trump.
> ...



Depends on what information he has doncha think?  The president is the one that gets daily intelligence briefings - not us.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 29, 2016)

If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Soros wants the EU and US at war with Russia, so Obama does as his master commands.  He's a real piece of shit for trying to sabotage relations with Russia at this point.  Thankfully an adult is taking charge Jan 20th.



Democraps aren't in your paygrade to be able to understand this bit o' truth.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Hillary nearly started a war with Russia, not Obama is intentionally trying.

Russia is not angel, far from it, but you need a dialog with them as the "other world power" to bring balance.

If you can talk, you can negotiate.

The more contentious the situation the more the US will be the one compromising instead of coming from a position strengthening it forces and standing.

Obama is sawing through all the chair legs, 3/4 of the way, so they break when you sit down.  A toddler having a tantrum at the world's expense

UK was chastising Obama and Kerry today


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Soros wants the EU and US at war with Russia, so Obama does as his master commands.  He's a real piece of shit for trying to sabotage relations with Russia at this point.  Thankfully an adult is taking charge Jan 20th.
> ...





Why would Soros want war between the US and Russia?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!



So if we don't want war with Russia, that means we "love" Russia?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 29, 2016)

Interesting that republicans think nations shouldn't face any consequences for sabatoging our election process in their favor.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Hillary nearly started a war with Russia, not Obama is intentionally trying.
> 
> Russia is not angel, far from it, but you need a dialog with them as the "other world power" to bring balance.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I'm understanding your logical gymnastics here.

Are you saying that we should be nice to Russia and do whatever they want, because that will put us in a "position of strength"?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Depends on what information he has doncha think?  The president is the one that gets daily intelligence briefings - not us.



So if he acted without Brennan's report, why did he have Brennan prepare it....is Barry now a psychic?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Then stop complaining about California


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!
> ...



But you're fine with starting a war with Iran.  You guys are too damn funny


----------



## Grandma (Dec 29, 2016)

The more the Trump voters support Russia, the more it looks like Trump was in cahoots with Putin.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



And we've already established that most people did not use wikileaks to determine their vote. So even if they were the source or wikileaks, which wikileaks denies aans no evidence has been provided proving otherwise, their effect was negligible.

Sorry I'm not go into be upset over the truth being revealed to the public. And its not worth provoking Russia because Democrats got caught doing shady crap. Stop putting your party over what's good for the nation.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Weird.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!
> ...



No, the fact that you're actively siding with Russia against the US is what makes us say that you "love" Russia.

The "war" thing is just right-wing fantasy - it's not going to happen - but it is amazing watching you guys play the Chamberlain role in regards to Putin.

Better appease him, or they'll be war!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what information he has doncha think?  The president is the one that gets daily intelligence briefings - not us.
> ...



Are you suggesting that he gets no intelligence prior to the report?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Intellectually dishonest to your core. You always have been.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Its not damaging at all.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Interesting that republicans think nations shouldn't face any consequences for sabatoging our election process in their favor.



No sabotage. Hillary lost fair an' square.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Are you suggesting that he gets no intelligence prior to the report?



Correct....are you suggesting otherwise?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary nearly started a war with Russia, not Obama is intentionally trying.
> ...


No, just have evidence your biggest enemy actually did what you think, before accusations are made.  Seems fair for a power house to do right?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You don't think it's damaging to our position in the world to let it be known that we'll tolerate cyber-warfare and election meddling, as long as it's politically beneficial to those in power?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



No, war with Iran also would be a bad idea.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk and the other people in favor of the Russians are being


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The fact that you haven't personally seen the evidence doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Easy enough for the real president to undo.
> ...




if he is indeed our first real president since JFK who will serve the people instead of the bankers you are correct,that is why they killed JFK was he had signed an executive order to end the fed. AN order that no president since then has reinstated. will the donald be the first? will HE be brave enough to do so?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

The VOR said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Telling the truth about Democrats undermines a democracy we never had to begin with?

I'm so glad you guys are out of power next month


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting that he gets no intelligence prior to the report?
> ...



BTW, you haven't named 5 of the 17 intel agencies you claimed were behind this charade......times up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


The truth hurts.  You wuss babies are funny.  I did not realize you were that yellow, but I should have.  Of course, it's obvious.

Why are you freeks supporting the Russians' attacks on America?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Soros believes Russia poses an "existential threat to the EU..", his words not mine. Cliff notes version, Soros is a globalist like you and others whom have infected the US Democrat Party.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Because Russians are white nationalists that don't buy into the globalist Agenda, so they must be destroyed.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that republicans think nations shouldn't face any consequences for sabatoging our election process in their favor.
> ...


Yeah right.  And Ted Cruz's dad killed JFK.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...





Define "globalist".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



You, too. Define "globalist".


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> No, war with Iran also would be a bad idea.



We can and hopefully will DECAPITATE that government in an afternoon of B-2s and sub-launched cruise-missiles.  Blind their radar and give em the whole can of WHOOP ASS.  It would solve the majority of problems in the ME in no-time flat.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 29, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> Also bear in mind that Reuters is fake news.


That's what the new fascists want us to believe.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


A war with Iran?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Nope.  No need for war with Iran.  The Sunnis and Shiites can kill themselves off just fine.  We may need to bomb their nuke facility is all.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I.E. starting a war


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > No, war with Iran also would be a bad idea.
> ...



No, Saudi Arabia is the problem and also I add Qatar, I would fully support dealing with both.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



They're like globalist-no-borders pod people!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > He's also completing a report on it.  I think that should be done first.  This Congress is NOT known for descretion and, keep in mind - this Congress also believes Russia was behind it.
> ...



Which of course is the huge flaw in the reasoning for action.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If Iran was bombed in such a way, then under International Law they will have been attacked and as such will be perfectly within their right to retaliate in any and all ways they want to.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

bodecea said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > Also bear in mind that Reuters is fake news.
> ...


Any MSM generally affiliated with the DNC is most all fake. Yep


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm sticking with Iran....specific targets killing the mullahs with a shadow government ready to assume power.  No point in going after their nukes....too many Russians around those.  I'm advocating a governmental beheading...we know where they are when they are there...pretty routine operation actually....certainly not a "war".


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


How if they are obliviated?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ PUPPS said:
> ...



I've explained it twice already. Others have done so as well. Read the thread.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 29, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Good move by Obama.
> ...



Time to kick Putin ass.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I detect mis-placed election butt-hurt anger...............


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

sartre play said:


> , Russia wants what we have, world power. he is not a friend.



No kidding. that doesn't mean we need to poke the bear.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

sartre play said:


> , Russia wants what we have, world power. he is not a friend.


. And what do we want ? What does Trump want ?  Sounds to me like Trump wants American sovereignty, and prosperity to come again to America.  Obama and the Democrats wanted world cullusion, and poverty to come to America at the expense of this world ideology under a globalist world society based on equalization except for the elitist.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Lost their damned minds.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> I wonder why no one was upset or asked for more proof when we retaliated against NK for hacking Sony


 Was this hacking on Obama's watch ?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!



You don't have to love Russia to realize provoking them is stupid


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



To make money. That's what evil douches do


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



How would Soros make money from a war with Russia?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Interesting that republicans think nations shouldn't face any consequences for sabatoging our election process in their favor.



Interesting that Democrat think tell in the truth about them is sabatoging our election process. Or that Russia should face the consequences when there is no evidence they've done anything.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

rdean said:


> We all know Obama is sweeping out the Russian garbage just before Trump becomes our Manchurian president.  With so many of his friends identified and under warrant, how will Trump replace all these people connected to Russia that he depends on?  He can't get all his policies from racist Steve Bannon and the General who passed on US Secrets to other countries.
> 
> If he tries to replace these advisors and supporters, he will be watched.  It will be difficult to do, especially when it come to receiving new instructions from Putin.



Ass backwards thought. Obama is what you said Trump is. Man they've got you Trump haters beyond dumbed down.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It's called stocks, gold and silver.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary nearly started a war with Russia, not Obama is intentionally trying.
> ...


. You speaking from a position of unproven bull crap, just speaks measures of your bias, and your willfulness to put your fellow Americans in danger over something you actually haven't had the privilege of knowing the facts on, but here you are pushing your leftist agenda at all cost.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Grandma said:


> The more the Trump voters support Russia, the more it looks like Trump was in cahoots with Putin.



How exactly does me, a man who didn't support trump, point in out how stupid and reckless Obama's move is and how pathetic your defense is, make trump look like he is in cahoots with Putin?


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


George Soros: Top 10 Reasons He Is Dangerous | Human Events
*1.  Gives billions to left-wing causes:*  Soros started the Open Society Institute in 1993 as a way to spread his wealth to progressive causes.  Using Open Society as a conduit, Soros has given more than $7 billion to a who’s who of left-wing groups.  This partial list of recipients of Soros’ money says it all: ACORN, Apollo Alliance, National Council of La Raza, Tides Foundation, Huffington Post, Southern Poverty Law Center, Soujourners, People for the American Way, Planned Parenthood, and the National Organization for Women.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Grandma said:


> The more the Trump voters support Russia, the more it looks like Trump was in cahoots with Putin.


. Good grief.. Really ? Sigh.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > Also bear in mind that Reuters is fake news.
> ...



What worries me is the game McCain and Graham are playing. Trying to ratchet up aggression against Russia. McCain is demanding we seriously arm the Ukraine.

That would be bad. Very bad. If the US decides to do so there will be hell to pay. Putin has already claimed that the latest round of arms to the terrorists in Syria he considers an 'ACT OF WAR".

Obama just can't seem to let it go that he failed in Syria to remove Assad and put in the Muslim Brotherhood. I'm praying that McCain's pleas fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



On other words, you concede the argument because you are dishonest piece of garbage who has no ability to actually defend a thing he says.

Use your brain sometime and stop letting obama use you as his sex toy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



What has Iran actually done to deserve being bombed?

For instance, Iran has troops on the ground in Syria and those Iranian troops were crucial in helping the Syrian Army liberate Aleppo from both ISIS and Al-Nusra, you know Al-Nusra who Obama and the Propaganda MSM refer to as the "Moderate Rebels", Al-Nusra are Al-Qaeda we know this.

Without the help from Iran, Aleppo wouldn't be liberated from Islamic terrorist monsters.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



But apparently pissing off Russia is a good idea. Go figure


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's hardly war, not even close.  

What do you think we should do?

Ignore it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > AnCap'n_Murica said:
> ...



Well John McCain is an unhinged psychopath and Lindsay Graham is a sexually frustrated faggot, I'm sure if Lindsay could get a good shafting up his ass every day he'd be a lot less crazed.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Confirmed Russia Hacked US Government Report 13 pages https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296.pdf …
> ...



Look Russia did NOT hack chit,  and if anyone bothered to research the MSM POS news claimed it themselves the Election's can't be hacked lol And, why because they claim the machines are NOT even connected to the internet , Most of them aren't 
then you have like this guy claims and says it only online at the last phase of submission.

*Stanart: local elections cannot be hacked or rigged*

Stanart: local elections cannot be hacked or rigged


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We're in a war quite a few wars already.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



ummh....Lucy...TMI....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



*"ummh....Lucy...TMI...."
*
No problem* *


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Yes, we are.  About time someone noticed.

There is no indication that this is going to lead to any war.  Tell me - did you jump all over Trump for "escalating tensions" with China before he was even in office?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary nearly started a war with Russia, not Obama is intentionally trying.
> ...




You don't kick them in the nuts if you want them to sit and work out any problems without violence


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



But fact that we haven't seen the evidence is a pretty good reason not to raise tensions abruptly while Obama is on his way out the door


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!
> ...



Did Russia not provoke us?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



In diplomatic maneuvering - you also don't take a kick in the nuts when it's strategically better not to.  A small country, like the Philippines - you can ignore a kick in the nuts and do something minor, like cancel a meeting.  With a country like Russia, committing a much larger transgression, I think a point needs to be made or Russia, being Russia, will just keep on doing it.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


. You want Donald dead, is that what your little post is suggesting ??


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




From what I have learned the reason Obama has done what he did with Cuba ( became friends) is so when it comes time to bring troops here and disperse them on US soil they can quickly be dispersed throughout the Country if need be, and no it won't be to help and assist Americans it will be to attack us.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Did that stop us from "raising tensions" with NK or Iran?

BTW - every President prior to Iran has used the end of his term to complete a  lot of things.  Obama is no different.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


 Uhhh let's see now, ummm Hillary lost.... Nope, they didn't provoke us at all...


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

US spies and meddles on everyone else.  Might not make public the info but they use it to manipulate.
US has no problem interfering with other elections.
"IF" russia did gain access to DNC or Clinton emails, all they did was make the public so the people voting could have a clear idea who she was.
They did not interfere with the voting.
Most of the info was leaked by insiders, but Obama is ready to start a way over accusation 
Does Russia spy?............. as much as we do


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



China is more a danger than Russia is, I'm not for escalating tensions, I'm for de-escalating tensions.

We have a fundamental problem with ISIS and Islamic terrorism from those who support ISIS, in my opinion this is what we should be dealing with in a full-spectrum way. This is the actual war and ALL nations in the Western world need to come together to deal with this and we also need to have Russia helping, Russia is our friend and not our foe.

China can be dealt with in other ways, ways that don't have to involve escalating tensions.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's a bit crazy.  The reason he did is it is beyond time to normalize relations.  Castro was dying, the embargos and restrictions accomplished nothing, and it's possible that free trade and travel would do more to induce change than embargos.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


. What ? Complete his destruction of America ?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



So you think the american people being informed about Democrat corrupt practices  hurts the integrity of our republic?

Do you know how screwed up that is?

And you want to provoke a foreign power because your party was exposed?

Our nation is more important than you getting petty revenge for being exposed


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Oh so you want war with Russia?

How many people dying will make up for democrats losing?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


. We're talking Obama here.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> US spies and meddles on everyone else.  Might not make public the info but they use it to manipulate.
> US has no problem interfering with other elections.
> "IF" russia did gain access to DNC or Clinton emails, all they did was make the public so the people voting could have a clear idea who she was.
> They did not interfere with the voting.
> ...



If it was leaked by insiders, then I think our intelligence agencies would have said so. 

Of course we do the same stuff.  And when we're caught - we get smacked.  They did not interfere with the election directly - there was no rigging.  But the most certainly did indirectly and that shouldn't be allowed to be swept under the carpet.  Elections are important.

We gave money to groups opposing Netanyahu.  Netanyahu retaliated by creating stricter laws on outside organizers.  Should Israel NOT have done that?  What we did I might add, was not in anyway illegal.  Hacking is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



*"With a country like Russia, committing a much larger transgression," 
*
What much larger transgression did Russia commit?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



all those billionaires and bankers won't have ties to their past businesses but will be working for the US 

People that know how to manage large corporations, cut waste and make money are what we need to manage organizations and departments, cut budget waste and bring jobs and money back to stimulate the economy.

They will be working for us, for Trump on behalf of us


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I don't think Russia is either friend or foe.  Russia is in it for its own agenda and we should not forget that.  It's agenda in Syria so far has not been ISIS.  It's been bombing schools, hospitals,civilian centers.  It's been bombing rebel kurdish groups that have been driving ISIS out.  Russia's agenda is to support Assad, to use Syria as a testing ground for new weapons, and essentially employ a scorched earth policy towards civilians.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 29, 2016)

“It's time for our country to move on to bigger and better things,” *President Lincoln* said in a statement. “Nevertheless, in the interest of our country and its great people, I will meet with leaders of the COTTON GROWING community next week in order to be updated on the facts of this situation.” 

“It's time for our country to move on to bigger and better things,” *President Kennedy* said in a statement. “Nevertheless, in the interest of our country and its great people, I will meet with leaders of the USSR/CUBAN INTELLIGENCE community next week in order to be updated on the facts of this situation.” 

“It's time for our country to move on to bigger and better things,” *President Hoover* said in a statement. “Nevertheless, in the interest of our country and its great people, I will meet with leaders of the BANKING AND ECONOMICS community next week in order to be updated on the facts of this situation.” 

“It's time for our country to move on to bigger and better things,” *President Roosevelt* said in a statement. “Nevertheless, in the interest of our country and its great people, I will meet with leaders of the INTELLIGENCE, MILITARY, AND INDUSTRIAL community next week in order to be updated on the facts of this situation.”


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Hacking the DNC and attempting to influence our election.  All Dutarte was utter vulgar insults.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Soros = New World Order
His New World Order

Should read what he says


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Fidel Castro should have been dragged from his sick bed and flown to The Hague and put on trial for the crimes that were committed on his orders, they drag others there, Fidel should have got the same treatment.

Raul Castro should be in The Hague now, instead Obama the Marxist makes normal relations with Cuba which is still Communist and hasn't had a democratic election since when?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Think about how screwed up something is, with this information....

When was the DNC hacked?

When was the hacked information released?

Enough said.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



I don't know about Raul, not sure what he's done.  But how are you going to get any of them to the Hague?

How about Assad?  How about Putin?  You know what - they're never going to face trial either for what they've done with Syria.  ISIS will, should they be caught.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Raise tensions???
Obama kowtowed not the other way around


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"Hacking the DNC and attempting to influence our election."
*
As they say, Obama needs to show some evidence of this, all people have is his word which is backed by 17 agencies full of Obama apointees, so of course they'll say whatever Obama tells them to say.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Kowtowed to who?  Iran?  I disagree.  He got the best agreement possible without a war.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 29, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Before Obama does any stupid shit like this, he should ask Trump first



Because Trump is the expert in stupid shit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*"I don't know about Raul, not sure what he's done. But how are you going to get any of them to the Hague?"
*
Raul was there with Fidel from the beginning, he also participated in the revolution. How are you going to get him to The Hague, easy issue what Interpol refer to as a Red Notice, an International Arrest Warrant and then go and remove him and drag him onto the plane and next stop The Hague.

It's easy, look how they get all those batshit African's such as Charles Taylor etc.
*
*


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> 
> The United States on Thursday expelled 35 Russian diplomats and closed two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland in response to a campaign of harassment by Russia against American diplomats in Moscow, a senior U.S. official said on Thursday.
> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...




Bullshit--you have 99 Senators mostly *Republican* that are leading the charge with Obama over Russian interference into this election.  This is the first true *bi-partisan action* we have seen since 9/11.
Graham: 99 percent of senators believe Russia interfered in election

The Republican senate is promising more severe sanctions against Russia, than just this.
Republicans push for harsher sanctions against Russia

Now for *Comrade Trump,* it appears that his campaign did have contacts with these Russian diplomats that are being excorted out of the  country.  Collusion with a foreign adversary means TREASON.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=0


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > US spies and meddles on everyone else.  Might not make public the info but they use it to manipulate.
> ...



Seth can't speak, anymore, but from all evidence it seems he was at least partially involved.
UK and Assange have both said they know it was an insider not Russia.
Obama wants to start as war over evidence they won't even show congress and that FBI and CIA disagree on.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 29, 2016)

What did we ever do about Chinese hacking in 2015? Nothing, nada, no sanctions! This alone shows alleged Russian hacking has been totally politicized by a butt-hurt Democrat Administration with an aim to make the transition to Trump as difficult as possible! 

Chinese breach data of 4 million federal workers


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Meanwhile the evil House of Saud have been bombing the crap out of Yemen for several years and it's 100% against ALL International Law and we hear next to nothing about the beyond nightmare situation that Yemen's in.

Instead it's ALL Syria, because there's An Agenda that's why, Syria is in the way, unlike Yemen.

Also what threat exactly is Iran? I'm a bit confused as to what threat Iran is and to whom.

Saudi Arabia and also Qatar are far more dangerous to the whole Middle East region and beyond as they export their brand of Islamic Fanaticism to other shores, as we know already.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



And maybe they can get Bush like that too....


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. Tensions with China ??  You mean for talking with China about trade negotiations that would be more fair ? Those tensions ?  ROTFLMBO.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I don't believe Assange one bit.  Also, the FBI and the CIA agree totally that the Russians were behind the hacks.  Where they disagree on (and I think that might have changed to agreement) - is on what Russia's motivation was.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Russia and Turkey stepped in because the US didn't


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



*"Seth can't speak, anymore, but from all evidence it seems he was at least partially involved."
*
Who is Seth? Did someone already say in this thread and I've forgotten already?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 29, 2016)

theHawk said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > If you anti-Americans love Putin/Russia so much. Move your un- patriotic ass over to Russia and don't let the door hit your fat ass on your way outa here!
> ...



Oh, the US is supposed to let Russia get away with their bullshit because the US is full pussies who are scared shitless cowards. 
It's time to stand up for your country.  What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 29, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> What did we ever do about Chinese hacking in 2015? Nothing, nada, no sanctions! This alone shows alleged Russian hacking has been totally politicized by a butt-hurt Democrat Administration with an aim to make the transition to Trump as difficult as possible!
> 
> Chinese breach data of 4 million federal workers



The problem here is that hacking as a form of espionage is now the largest form of spying. The US does it to China, the Chinese do it to the US. When it comes to interfering in elections, the Russians have done a lot to try and stop this. They've basically banned any NGO that has anything to do with politics. It's forced all NGOs with foreign funding to declare themselves open to attack. So the US attacking back at an attack on its elections is simply doing what the Russians have already done. 

China hasn't done anything in retaliation other than taking preventative measures, so the US hasn't done anything other than that either.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Gap on Russia hacking conclusions between intelligence, FBI - CNNPolitics.com

Q&A: Why the CIA, FBI differ on Russian election hacking


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Even their leader in the house said a response was needed  although he said it should have come sooner


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


all the lakes forests rivers and meadows   More PEOPLE voted Dem


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



There is actually _no evidence whatsoever_ that implies Seth Rich was "involved" in any way with the DNC email leak.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You don't think most major countries are out for their own interests, their own agenda?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What has Iran actually done to deserve being bombed?
> 
> For instance, Iran has troops on the ground in Syria and those Iranian troops were crucial in helping the Syrian Army liberate Aleppo from both ISIS and Al-Nusra, you know Al-Nusra who Obama and the Propaganda MSM refer to as the "Moderate Rebels", Al-Nusra are Al-Qaeda we know this.
> 
> Without the help from Iran, Aleppo wouldn't be liberated from Islamic terrorist monsters.



Seriously?  They killed hundreds of GIs in Iraq with their IEDs...they were behind the bombing of the Marine barracks in Lebanon...the Qud forces are supplying Hamas and Hezbollah with the rockets that are fired into Israel.  And after this ridiculous nuclear treaty, they boarded and put US sailors on their knees with rifles pointed at them.  So Lucy, what HASN'T Iran done to deserve a proper bombing?  They're far more dangerous than ISIS.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> There is actually _no evidence whatsoever_ that implies Seth Rich was "involved" in any way with the DNC email leak.



There's a hell of a lot more evidence it was Seth Rich than Putin.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




*Seth Rich's Death: Why a GOP Lobbyist Will Pay $100,000 To Learn ...*
www.newsweek.com/gop-lobbyist-reward-*seth*-*rich*-*dnc*-499653
Sep 16, 2016 - Seth Rich's Death: Why a GOP Lobbyist Will Pay $100,000 To Learn Who ... DNC officials were behind it and that Rich played a role inleaking ...
*Wikileaks-Linked DNC Staffer Seth Rich: What Happened Before His ...*
www.dailywire.com/news/.../wiki*leaks*-linked-*dnc*-analyst-*seth*-*rich*-what-aaron-bandl...
Aug 17, 2016 - Seth Rich, the Democratic National Committee staffer who was murdered ... that Rich was the source of the DNC email leaks, implying that his ...
*WOW! BREAKING=> Julian Assange Suggests Seth Rich - Who Was ...*
www.thegatewaypundit.com/.../wow-breaking-video-julian-assange-suggests-*seth*-*rich*...
Aug 9, 2016 - Was Seth Rich, the source of #DNCleaks, murdered? t.co / Twitter .... supporter, and DNC staffer became so upset what they did to Bernie leaked ...

*WikiLeaks: Seth Rich Leaked Clinton Emails, Not Russia - Your News ...*
yournewswire.com › News
Dec 15, 2016 - WikiLeaks have suggested that murdered DNC staffer Seth Rich leaked the Clinton and Podesta emails - not Russia.
*Assange: "Seth Rich Went Missing For 2 Hours Before Death, We ...*
https://conservativedailypost.com/assange-*seth*-*rich*-went-missing-for-2-hours-before-...
Aug 21, 2016 - Seth Rich worked for the DNC as a voter database employee. ... Julian Assange spoke about Debbie Wasserman-Schultz and the DNC leak.

Speculation and hints

More than Obama has show


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



*"all the lakes forests rivers and meadows More PEOPLE voted Dem"*

*"all the lakes forests rivers and meadows and cemeteries More PEOPLE voted Dem"
*
There I fixed it for you, even the dead people voted for Hillary


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Really good articles and they explain it very clearly.

First - they are all in agreement that Russia WAS behind the hacks.  *No a single one disputes that*.

Where there are differences is in what Russia's motivations were as well as differences in how the different intelligence agencies reach conclusions and what standards of evidence they require.

From the USA Today article:
_*Q: On what points of the new Russian assessment do the CIA and other intelligence authorities differ with the FBI?*

*A: *The FBI does not dispute that the CIA's assessment could be accurate, said a U.S. official with knowledge of the matter. The difference lies in the institutional standards the agencies require in reaching such conclusions. While the CIA develops assessments based on a broad interpretation of available data, the FBI, as a law enforcement agency, requires a standard of proof that could sustain a possible criminal prosecution.

*There have been differences, the official said, in how much weight to ascribe a range of possible motives:* Were the Russians specifically seeking to tilt the election in favor of Trump? Was the effort designed to damage Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's future ability to govern, believing that she was destined to win? Or was the operation a hedging of bets to sow confusion and undermine confidence in the process?_​
_Of the assessment that the Republican Party systems were likely breached, the official said the picture is not entirely clear. While not dismissing the intelligence community's conclusion, the official said a more definitive determination has not yet been reached._​

I think this part is also extremely interesting (and to those who hate Obama and think this is all about discrediting Trump's election, take  note):

_*Q: What is the government doing to more definitively determine the extent of Russia's intrusions into the election process?*

*A: *The Obama administration has ordered a review of attempts by foreign hackers to influence U.S. elections. The review, to be completed before President Obama leaves office on Jan. 20, *is expected to examine the past three presidential elections.*

“We may have crossed into a new threshold, and it is incumbent upon us to take stock of that, to review, to conduct some after-action, to understand what has happened and to impart some lessons learned,” Obama’s counterterrorism and homeland security adviser, Lisa Monaco, told reporters Friday.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., said Monday that two Senate committees would investigate the CIA's new assessment of Russia's involvement.

He said the Senate Intelligence Committee and the Senate Armed Services Committee will conduct bipartisan reviews. Late Monday, a third Senate panel, the Foreign Relations Committee, also indicated it will review the matter.

*"Obviously, any foreign breach of our cyber-security measures is disturbing and I strongly condemn any such efforts," McConnell told reporters Monday*._​

I don't for the life of me understand why people don't take this seriously, why they think it should just be ignored.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



"Speculation" is by definition not evidence of anything - it's _fantasy_. Speculation is a game you get to play only when there's an utter absence of evidence.

Obama doesn't have to show you his evidence. He is under no obligation to prove your fantasies wrong.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



all he wanted was a piece of paper he could call his legacy
he did not even try.  It was a sham

They gained everything and we lost 

What did Obama achieve, a worthless piece of paper?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually _no evidence whatsoever_ that implies Seth Rich was "involved" in any way with the DNC email leak.
> ...





No, there isn't. 

There's no positive number less than zero. It's not possible for _nothing_ to be "more" than anything else.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually _no evidence whatsoever_ that implies Seth Rich was "involved" in any way with the DNC email leak.
> ...



It's interesting how little there is about his case in the press. Do a Google search and anyone can see the MSM has ignored this story since they initially reported on it. The abence is very conspicuous.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




So he can start a war without evidence

great

If it were up to Obama lives would be lost, without evidence, like their whole foreign policy for the last 8 yrs


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



It's ALL from Assange/Wikileaks....but it's a great example on how to grow a conspiracy theory.

More about Seth Richards
Inside the killing of DNC staffer Seth Rich


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Really?  I just did a google search and the first thing that popped up was a Newsweek article.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 29, 2016)

paperview said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > We don't believe them because they are PROVEN LIARS.
> ...



And if Trump goes off half cocked and tempts war with Russia in what appears to be a ploy to advance his political agenda...YOU'LL be the one demanding proof...you'll forget all about this "stand" you're taking today.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually _no evidence whatsoever_ that implies Seth Rich was "involved" in any way with the DNC email leak.
> ...



There is zero evidence.

Do you believe that all 17 intelligence agencies are in collusion and hiding evidence that it was Seth Rich?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Even this article is from August.

It's practically January. What's the status of the case? A DNC staffer was murdered...and we haven't heard much since it happened on July 10th.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. That same FBI you all claimed cost Hillary the election ?  That FBI ? That's the one you are using now ?? Wow.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I'm using the fact that all 17 intelligence agencies are in agreement here.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



You proved my point. That article is from August.

It's December 29th.

My exact quote was, "since they initially reported on it."

Is the case solved? Who killed this DNC staffer? Why? Seems like an interesting story during election season.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



I imagine if the case had been solved, they would probably report on that.

No one has been arrested for the murder of Seth Rich. 

What is it that you believe the media should be reporting?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What do they agree on? The Russians hacked the DNC email? 

Do they agree how the Russians did it? How did the Russians do it?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



ohhhh....gotta move those goalposts eh?

There are thousands of DNC staffers, he was one among many and sadly, one among many murders.

But hey - here's a couple more recent MSM articles:
Mother of murdered DNC staffer Seth Rich pleads for public's help
$130,000 Reward Offered in Case of Slain DNC Staffer


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


. Or the U.S. was in the wrong role in the situation.  Remember Obama was all for withdrawal from the world stage quickly, and this regardless of the vaccum it had created. He created a vaccum and the world powers had to fill that vaccum created. Then we cry fowel ?? Good grief.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Let's pretend the name Seth Rich is really "Jon Benet Ramsey". I believe the press should be as vigilant in reporting on the unsolved murder of a DNC staffer during an email hack scandal during an election.

It's a fucking movie script. The press should be all over it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...





What is there to report? Nothing new has come out since the shooting.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



You do realize that google plays a part in the gov. propaganda.  They admit it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The Kremlin has said that what Obama is doing is "the death throes of a political corpse"


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

Is this supposed to be the 'evidence' for Russian hacking and the basis for obamas epic petulance ???

https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf










Reference Number: JAR-16-20296 December 29, 2016

GRIZZLY STEPPE – Russian Malicious Cyber Activity Summary

This Joint Analysis Report (JAR) is the result of analytic efforts between the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). This document provides technical details regarding the tools and infrastructure used by the Russian civilian and military intelligence Services (RIS) to compromise and exploit networks and endpoints associated with the U.S. election, as well as a range of U.S. Government, political, and private sector entities. The U.S. Government is referring to this malicious cyber activity by RIS as GRIZZLY STEPPE. ...


If so, isn't the disclaimer at the beginning somewhat problematic? 

DISCLAIMER:
This report is provided “as is” for informational purposes only.

*The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) does not provide any warranties of any kind regarding any information contained within. *

DHS does not endorse any commercial product or service referenced in this advisory or otherwise. This document is distributed as TLP:WHITE: Subject to standard copyright rules, TLP:WHITE information may be distributed without restriction. For more information on the Traffic Light Protocol, see Traffic Light Protocol (TLP) Definitions and Usage | US-CERT.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I don't much care what the Kremlin says about our political leaders


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that republicans think nations shouldn't face any consequences for sabatoging our election process in their favor.
> ...


Yeah no evidence.  This huge international incident is just a show


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

What are these Russian sanctions going to accomplish? Specifically?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


You said it.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




There is evidence that russia can and does hack us, not that they were involved in the elections hacks or change the vote in any way.

The leak was from the inside of the DNC

They hack us, we hack them.........everyone wants to know what the other is up to.

Russia hated Hillary and feared her winning the election, but if they had hacked, they could have done far more with the information that emails of those working for hillary.
If they were going to hack, they would have hacked far more sensitive info than the DNC.

How lame that Podesta and others don't have the most basic sense not to clink on unknown links without scanning the mail first.  How lame that they would be so loud about their thought on email even if they don't believe it would ever have been seen by outsiders.

It was not sophisticated enough for a russia hack.

Someone in russia.........possible but ordered by Putin?  No proof

We have hackers in this country that try to get into anything and everything just because they can, not because they are ordered to do so by Obama.

Where is the order from Putin directing the hack specifically on the DNC?

Obama is going to start a war without it?  Cold war, hacking war, actual war, nuclear war...............

Where exactly did the hack generate from and who was at the computer? What is the connection to Putin, other than russia is a huge country?

Why won't Obama allow evidence to be given to congress?

Now hacking new computers for the F-35 to make it inoperable or flies in circles I can understand wanting to do


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


You think that makes you look smart or something?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> theHawk and the other people in favor of the Russians are being


You mean concerned the US looks weak cause we don't investigate and show the accused our evidence. How weak do you think we need to be?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Exactly. 

It's hilarious that releasing authentic DNC emails is considered "interfering" with the election.

If DNC was not corrupt, the email hack/leak would not have mattered.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Obama has allowed evidence to be given to Congress.  They've briefed congressional leaders as well as the leaders of the two intelligence committees.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk and the other people in favor of the Russians are being
> ...



Did we show Iran?
How about North Korea?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....


They didn't, Assange told us it wasn't. He got the emails. And wouldn't you know the dude he spoke to ended up dead! Hmmm curious eh?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That obummer hacked them?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Podesta was spear phished and even forwarded the hack email to colleagues.

What a colossal dipshit. 

This guy has power in Washington, yet he is so stupid he falls for a spear phishing email?

Just unreal.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....
> ...



Ahhh....Assange.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....




You honestly can't hate hitler and the nazi while admiring and wanting to learn how he achieved what he did for Germany in such a short time?

You can admire Putin, but not trust him, and still understand you need to work with him to achieve some mutual goals rather than against him and accomplish nothing.

You need people that understand how he works and can find his weaknesses and use them to advantage.

Does not mean you want to set up house with him and exchange rings.

I'd rather they keep communicating instead of trying to burn each other's house down.

Keep your enemies close.  Learn to know them as well or better than they know themselves.  Putin understand the game, but obviously Obama never did.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

It seems to me that Obama is simply throwing a little bitch fit with regards to Israel and Russia in the past 24 hours. Michelle must not be blowing him enough. He could use the services of a frumpy intern.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


BTW, what was that Iran payoff?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Someone should try the "wallet inspector" bit on Podesta. There is a really good chance he will fall for it.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....
> ...



I agree.  BUT - that also means you have to let him know that some actions will provoke a reaction.  And I would say Obama understands the game - Russia has been very provocative - and he's seldom reacted.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 29, 2016)

Lemme state for the record, EVERY major Intelligence agency in the world CONSTANTLY hacks private unsecured communications traffic. ESPECIALLY the juicy kind like related to political leadership.  It's a daily event.
I'd be SHOCKED if there weren't fingerprints from SEVERAL intelligence hacks on any private (non secured) communications like that. So Russia "hacked" political correspondence. WE HACK their political correspondence, but the Russians are BETTER than the DNC in that they are not using commercial phones and laptops over servers in someone's basement.  

IN FACT (and I'm not giving away anything) there are RECIPROCAL AGREEMENTS to spy in certain countries. For instance, WE spy on Brit citizens in the UK because their govt cannot -- and I SUSPECT the Brits may spy on American citizens HERE in the glorious US of A -- because it's cleaner and easier than getting a FISA warrant.

So now that no one is "virgin" anymore about spying and hacking, the question becomes, why would RUSSIA divulge that information before an election? It's MUCH more valuable to keep it under wraps to EMBARRASS some poor pol after they are elected. Because after they elected -- that BLACKMAIL can be useful.

So is it that TRUMP was hacked and being worked over by Putin? HA !!! Bet you never considered ALL of the possibilities.   A prez elect that can't put down his mighty tweeter is a JUICY target for foreign intelligence and THAT ACT -- will probably end when his security staff gets thru to him about the dangers he's exposing himself to.

I DO know that the FBI warned both the DNC and RNC about attempted breaches. And the story went something along the lines of the 3 Little Pigs story -- which ended in tragedy for the one little piggy who farted around and didn't take advice all that well...


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Did we show Iran evidence?
How about North Korea?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> It seems to me that Obama is simply throwing a little bitch fit with regards to Israel and Russia in the past 24 hours. Michelle must not be blowing him enough. He could use the services of a frumpy intern.


Spot on


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 29, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Before Obama does any stupid shit like this, he should ask Trump first


Trump will smooth things over with Putin by explaining Obama freaks ut after the election.  I think Putin already knows that.  He has long written off Obama as a real leader!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 29, 2016)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Now that's some serious shit, folks.
> 
> So Russia will just kick Americans out of Russia.
> 
> Someone tell our idiot in chief he's still a pussy and Putin is still kicking sand in his face.


When it comes to leaders I can respect, Putin has it over Obama by a mile.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

The reporting that "Russia hacked the election" is irresponsible. That is not what happened at all and those reporting this lie know it's a lie.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

New York City is a sanctuary city, so the expelled Russian diplomats don't have to leave, right?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama Strikes Back at Russia for Election Hacking

_In a sweeping set of announcements,* the United States also released samples of malware and other indicators of Russian cyberactivity, including network addresses of computers commonly used by the Russians to launch attacks*. Taken together, the actions amount to the strongest American response ever taken to a state-sponsored cyberattack aimed at the United States._​

U.S. evicts Russians for spying, imposes sanctions after election hacks
_U.S. House of Representatives Speaker Paul Ryan, the top Republican in Congress, said Russia "has consistently sought to undermine" U.S. interests* and called the sanctions overdue.*

Republican Senators John McCain and Lindsey Graham said they intended to lead effort in Congress to "impose stronger sanctions on Russia."

Incoming White House Chief of Staff Reince Priebus told Fox News he *did not condone foreign governments hacking U.S. institutions*.

"It’s wrong and it’s something we don’t agree with," Priebus said. "However, it would be nice if we could get to a place where the intelligence community in unison can tell us what it is that has been going on and what the investigation was and what it has led to so that we can respond."

The Trump team's response could generate bipartisan discord early in the new administration's tenure.

U.S. intelligence agencies say Russia was behind hacks into Democratic Party organizations and operatives ahead of the Nov. 8 presidential election. U.S. intelligence officials say the Russian cyber attacks were aimed at helping Trump defeat Democrat Hillary Clinton.

*Republican and Democratic lawmakers have voiced concern about Russia's actions*, setting up a potential wall of opposition should Trump seek to overturn Obama's measures._​


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Putin announces cease fire in Syria. Nobel Peace Prize-winner announces 9am tee time in Hawaii.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Putin announces cease fire in Syria. Nobel Peace Prize-winner announces 9am tee time in Hawaii.



And Putin bombs Syrian hospitals....yep, he's a man we can all admire all right.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Putin announces cease fire in Syria. Nobel Peace Prize-winner announces 9am tee time in Hawaii.
> ...



I didn't say that.  I said Putin announced a cease fire in Syria and Obama is in Hawaii.  Am I wrong?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Kicking them out of the US where you can observe and spy on them.

By angering them right before a handover of power before the incoming can be up to speed thereby endangering the country.  Great leadership!

That is really in the best interest of the US?

If you know how they got in and where the weaknesses are, you can silently turn the tables on them instead and using the knowledge in a more surreptitious way to pressure them.  You whisper in their ear not force them to put their fist up.  You crawl back through their mouse holes and gather intel on them or share intel with other "enemies" of russia and let them get their hands cut off instead.

There are lots of thing other than throwing them out of the US so publicly before Ododo walks out the door leaving a royal mess on the floor.

He is harming his party and the country but he is too blind and petty to understand it.  Voters see him burning bridges and then expects them to trust the party again?

Obama could have made a convincing case to Trump and make constructive suggestions for him on some of the dos and don't of foreign policy with russia. Lead Trump in the nuances so he can come in to the office fully prepared for the next step, not throw him two hundred pounds of poisonous snakes in a flour sack before he gets his foot in the door.

Too bad Trump can't banish Obama to a Siberia gulag for Putin to amuse himself with.

So totally disgusted with what Obama is doing in his last days.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 29, 2016)

I find it so funny that democrats are pissed not at the obvious admitted corruption in their party, but pissed at Russia for exposing it!! Russia didn't do anything wrong, the democrats did. If they had clean hands the russians wouldn't have had anything to expose.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


And US coalition forces have allegedly killed hundreds of civilians, including children, in air strikes too.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I didn't expect any less from the Snowflake in Chief. He is just getting warmed up. He is going to throw a 3 week tantrum that will rival a drunk Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> I find it so funny that democrats are pissed not at the obvious admitted corruption in their party, but pissed at Russia for exposing it!! Russia didn't do anything wrong, the democrats did. If they had clean hands the russians wouldn't have had anything to expose.


Yep. No concern over that whatsoever, only about getting caught, and using this debacle to blame the bogeyman they think most Americans will fall for. However, a poll last week indicated that about 70% weren't buying it. I must try to find that poll, not sure it was from a respected pollster.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hell of a job Obama has done over there.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


G-d only knows what else he has in store during his epic temper tantrum.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


And helped to destabilise the whole of Europe with all the 'refugees' not to mention the thousands of terrorists that slipped through with them. Surely it's about time he got another Nobel? I mean, what was the other one for


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you Putin also, for destabilizing Europe by increasing the flood of refugees due to your bombing campaign targeting civilians...I had forgotten about that.  I wonder if that is a deliberate ploy in revenge for Europe's part in the sanctions?

U.S. NPR & OSCE: Russia Bombs Syria to Force Refugees into Europe


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Didn't he get the Peace prize at the very beginning of his first term?  What had accomplished with regards to peace at that point? A new "climate"?

That Peace prize seems funny in light of all the people he has killed with drones.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


It does, doesn't it? And for helping destroy Europe. 
I actually think he got it before he was even inaugurated.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

*Poll: 55 Percent Concerned About Russia's Interference in Election*

People are concerned, but we should just brush it under the rug....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> I find it so funny that democrats are pissed not at the obvious admitted corruption in their party, but pissed at Russia for exposing it!! Russia didn't do anything wrong, the democrats did. If they had clean hands the russians wouldn't have had anything to expose.



This x1000.

Of course snowflakes aren't going to be introspective and consider reducing corruption. They want a boogeyman to blame. It's what they do. They are always the victim. Always.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



It was like October 2009. He had been in office about 9 months.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.



You're pro Russia?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yeah him. Remember him and remember the dude from the DNC that was shot and not robbed? Odd right?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...


What's that mean?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

“The future of Syria must be determined by its people, but President Bashar al-Assad is standing in their way,” Obama said in a written statement. “For the sake of the Syrian people, the time has come for President Assad to step aside.”
*Result: Thousands dead, Assad is still in power and millions of Syrian refugees - including terrorists- are besieging western Europe.*

Oh, and:

*Just 3 in 10 Americans believe Russia was behind election-year political hacking – and the vast majority are Democrats*

Read more: Just 3 in 10 Americans believe Russia was behind election-year political hacking | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook





From the 20th of Dec, so may have changed. Don't know these pollster so won't vouch for them, but who trusts the pollsters now anyway? Lol

Just 3 in 10 Americans believe Russia was behind election-year political hacking | Daily Mail Online


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > From what we're hearing on the news, Russia has been *employing criminals* to do these wiki-leak attacks. Obama has taken unprecedented actions by removing 35 Russian diplomats, closing down 2 separate locations where they were allowed to operate in country, and removing *all of them and their families.* _John McCain stated that it was not only the recent U.S. election that they interfered with, but other countries elections also._
> ...



Russia, who is trying to wipe out western civilizations is hacking and you say 'so?'


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Obama sanctions Russian officials over election hacking

_"These actions follow* repeated private and public warnings that we have issued to the Russian government,* and are a necessary and appropriate response to efforts to harm U.S. interests in violation of established international norms of behavior," President Obama said in a statement, describing the efforts to interfere in the election as a threat to the democratic process.

Obama also suggested that the Russians* sought to affect previous elections via cyber-espionage*, and that the U.S. would engage in covert retaliation activity.

The administration will soon "be providing a report to Congress in the coming days about Russia’s efforts to interfere in our election, as well as malicious cyber activity related to our election cycle in previous elections," he said._​
Meanwhile Trump says...hey, we ought to just get on with our lives....and hasn't yet bothered to meet with intelligence officials. 

_
In addition, the FBI, the Department of Homeland Security and the Director of National Intelligence issued a joint statement accusing Russia* of a decade-long cyber campaign targeting American government, infrastructure and citizens in general*._

_...The Russian embassy in the United Kingdom taunted the White House on Twitter Thursday, calling the penalties "lame" and saying that "everybody ... will be glad to see the last of this hapless Adm."_​
Childish Russian response.  It's just like the doping scandal.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Putin announces cease fire in Syria. Nobel Peace Prize-winner announces 9am tee time in Hawaii.
> ...





Coyote said:


> Thank you Putin also, for destabilizing Europe by increasing the flood of refugees due to your bombing campaign targeting civilians...I had forgotten about that.  I wonder if that is a deliberate ploy in revenge for Europe's part in the sanctions?
> 
> U.S. NPR & OSCE: Russia Bombs Syria to Force Refugees into Europe



You don't blame syria, iran, hezbullah, turkey, italy or ISIS?  You  don't even blame germany?

Russia used overkill, criminal violations, to bring an end to fighting.  How many more would have been killed in  long drawn out regional war?  How many more would be flowing into turkey and even russia, beside europe and the US if this went on for another four years, or more?

Russia has financial gains if this ends sooner rather than later.

Russia does not fear the ICC or the UN.

US did not take the lead so russia can pretty much do what they want in syria.

Now you want to blame them for doing what is in their interest that the US did not prevent?

How about US involvement with ISIS in this horrific tragedy?  Or the involvement with Iran, the backer of terrorism?

Now you're aghast at killing civilians?

US is far from hospital white in this?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Assange...Russian Front Man?

Julian Assange Is A Russian Front-Man, Not A Freedom Fighter

*Why WikiLeaks Is a Russian Front*
_Assange’s defenders will complain there is no smoking gun linking WikiLeaks and its cult leader to Moscow. There isn’t, but that’s because *in the real world things don’t happen the way they do in the movies*. There is no receipt in a desk waiting to be found by an eager journalist. No child prodigy is going to hack a phone in five minutes and find a voicemail from a man with a thick Russian accent explaining the exact location of a dead drop.

For more sensible people, however, the evidence is damning. First and foremost, WikiLeaks—citizens of the world that they are—*never seem able to leak anything damaging to the interests of the Russians*. They likewise *avoid antagonizing the Chinese or any other autocratic regime that might take umbrage or engage in retaliation.* Almost every leak of any consequence is *aimed squarely at the United States and its allies*, and never as assistance to noble activists anywhere else.

Likewise, the involvement of WikiLeaks in the Edward Snowden affair, catalogued ably by authors like John Schindler, Edward Lucas, and others, was so obviously facilitated by the Russians that it should be used as a case study in Espionage School 101. *Recall that when Snowden showed up in Russia—a destination Assange recommended*—WikiLeaks dispatched a fixer from their staff named Sarah Harrison to meet Snowden in Hong Kong and stand by his side in Moscow. From the time Snowden arrived in Russia, Harrison stuck to him like glue.

If you think Assange’s recommendation, Snowden’s arrival, and Harrison’s presence are at all possible without a cozy relationship with the Russian secret services, then you don’t understand how any of this works.

Indeed, the later feuding between the Snowden camp and WikiLeaks (insofar as it was more than mere theater) speaks well of Snowden, in that it suggests what many of us long suspected: that Snowden was a stupid little boy who got involved way over his head in matters way beyond his competence. Assange and Harrison know what they’re doing, and for whom. Snowden, by now, also knows, but there’s not much he can do about it but to repay his masters for his new life in Russia_.​


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> “The future of Syria must be determined by its people, but President Bashar al-Assad is standing in their way,” Obama said in a written statement. “For the sake of the Syrian people, the time has come for President Assad to step aside.”
> *Result: Thousands dead, Assad is still in power and millions of Syrian refugees - including terrorists- are besieging western Europe.*
> 
> Oh, and:
> ...




Would that have been nice four years ago?

Now it seems Syria will be divided and "overseen" by Russia, Turkey, Iran and Syria.   Syrians won't get much voice at all.............. for along time


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



I blame them all.  All these outside countries stirring the Syria pot for their own agendas.

But Russia's actions led to a huge increase in refugees because they were targeting civilians.  Why does everyone excuse Russia?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > “The future of Syria must be determined by its people, but President Bashar al-Assad is standing in their way,” Obama said in a written statement. “For the sake of the Syrian people, the time has come for President Assad to step aside.”
> ...



And the Kurds will probably be fucked over.  Again.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You are a communist sympathizer.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Assange...Russian Front Man?
> 
> Julian Assange Is A Russian Front-Man, Not A Freedom Fighter
> 
> ...




Wiki has exposed a number of russia's dirty laundry.  No doubt there will be more to come in the future.  Right now the election has been front and center in the news.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Assange...Russian Front Man?
> ...



Where?  I can't find any references.


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Of course there is and your word games are a waste of your time and mine.  Seth Rich was supposedly "mugged" yet he was shot multiple times in the back and his wallet and wristwatch weren't taken.  That's not how muggers work...in D.C. in Detroit, Philly, Boston,or in your steaming elitist pile of shit of a city, San Francisco.  There was no "hack"...that much we can believe Assange about...he has nothing to gain by lying other than Hillary wanting to get him droned at one point.   So who "leaked"?  It came from inside the DNC...Podesta was tricked into giving his password to a counterfeit government tech.  Who would be more likely to create that than an insider?  Was Rich a Bernie fan who was disgusted with what the DNC was doing to him behind the scenes?  If so, there's your motive.  Now we need method and opportunity...basic crime-solving.  Seth certainly had the opportunity being inside the organization and tricking Podesta out of his password was the method.  Who murdered Rich?  The same thug the Clintons have used for years most likely...he started shadowing Rich and caught him on a dark street late at night...bang bang, out go the lights.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> What are these Russian sanctions going to accomplish? Specifically?



It will hurt their economy.  They will have a harder time than they do now. Putin  has been trying to bring his Country back from their economic collapse. Doing this slaps them down a bit more. This is why tech. PUTIN does not want a war, it will harm them even more.  Partly why that is.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




No excuse, just realism

Unlike syria or ISIS, their goal is not death, that is just a method to weaken the other side enough to bring a cease fire and in time a resolution for the next few years.

I don't expect russia to wear the white hat.


----------



## oreo (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Assange...Russian Front Man?
> 
> Julian Assange Is A Russian Front-Man, Not A Freedom Fighter
> 
> ...




There were Reich wingers all over this board cheering wiki-leaks, (now confirmed coming from Russia.)  They couldn't get their fill of them.  But they forget that Wikileaks, probably from Russia again, attacked G.W. Bush in his final term by leaking sensitive information regarding intelligence gathering over the invasion of Iraq. _ It was about Hillary Clinton's emails now, and they lapped it all up._

It is a FELONY to hack into private or public computers in this country, that comes with prison time.  Anyone who is willing to take the risk of getting caught, there will certainly be a *reward* for doing it.  _It was never some 400 lb. fat guy sitting on his bed._

Clearly, this has damaged Comrade Trump's credibility, because he has denied this intelligence all along.  I imagine those _supposedly_ 200 admirals that endorsed him are wearing bags over their heads, along with millions of people who voted for him.

Right now there are investigative reporters working 24 hours a day, 7 days a week trying to prove collusion within the Trump campaign or any associate of Trump's.  If they find it, this will be considered *TREASON.  *They may already have something.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=1

Trump has conflicts of interest pouring out of every door, including Russia.  _This is not going to go away because FOX News or Rush Limbaugh don't want to talk about it._
Donald Trump's Many, Many, Many, Many Ties to Russia


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

*What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
By Washington's Blog
Global Research, December 29, 2016
Washington's Blog
Region: Russia and FSU, USA
Theme: Intelligence




Today, the Department of Homeland Security and FBI released a report alleging Russian hacking.

It’s important to note what the report does NOT say …

It does NOT allege any of the following:


*It doesn’t claim that it’s accurate*. Instead, the report starts with a disclaimer, and uses the same type of weasel words – “as is”, “*does not provide any warranties of any kind regarding any information” – *that someone selling a lemon uses when he doesn’t want to talk about the fact that the blasted thing won’t run and doesn’t want to get sued for false misrepresentation:





*It doesn’t mention Wikileaks* … _not even once_.  In other words, the report does _not_ allege that the Russians gave any Democratic Party or Podesta emails to Wikileaks

*It doesn’t address the fact that the NSA possesses records showing exactly how the emails went from the Democratic Party to Wikileaks, *as it tracks _all_ electronic communications in the U.S.

*It doesn’t address the fact that Russia would not have used widely known  hacking methods (and wouldn’t have paid tribute within the code to a famous Russian intelligence officer), and that anyone could have copied these methods and names*

*It doesn’t address the fact that top former NSA and CIA officials (and Wikileaks) says that these were not hacks at all … but rather leaks by American insiders*

*It doesn’t address American intelligence services’ less-than-stellar history of truthfulness, and routinely skew intelligence to justify preordained policy outcomes*

*It doesn’t address the fact that – according to the Los Angeles Times – the U.S. interfered in foreign elections 81 times between 1946 and 2000  … compared to only 36 times by the Ruskies*

*It doesn’t address the fact that most Americans aren’t buying the whole claim that the Russians hacked our election*
*In other words, the report really doesn’t say much of anything …

http://www.globalresearch.ca/what-the-russian-hacking-report-doesnt-say/5565479*


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




of course, expect as much as they can bring balance in iraq if used right.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > “The future of Syria must be determined by its people, but President Bashar al-Assad is standing in their way,” Obama said in a written statement. “For the sake of the Syrian people, the time has come for President Assad to step aside.”
> ...


Yet another tragedy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Let's for the sake of argument, say the Russians are behind wikileaks.

All wikileaks did was release accurate information about Democrats.

You guys are seriously trying to argue that having an informed electorate is bad for the republic and as a consequence we need to provoke Russia for revealing democrat corruption.

Really?

Get real.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yes...


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




go to wikileaks


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How come the corruption the DNC hack exposed doesn't offend you but the fact that it was exposed does?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 29, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Putin will wait for Trump to be POTUS.
> 
> If he wants he can expel a like number of US diplomats from Russia.
> 
> Douchebag has accomplished nothing but show Putin what an idiot he is.


*I think Obama is trying to create a wedge between Trump and conservatives who have traditionally taken a hardline in regard to Russia.   If Trump lifts sanctions on Russia and does his play nice routine with Putin, he's going to piss off a lot of Republicans in congress.  If he leaves the sanctions and condemns Putin, then he's going to look like he's flip flopped again.    *


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 29, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....



Wow you posted a stupid picture. You convinced me. Said no one ever


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Na...Russia had nothing to do with hacking....
> ...



Ya I know, but I couldn't resist following the examples of others (though....you didn't seem to care).


----------



## Coyote (Dec 29, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What actual corruption was exposed?

I'm much more bothered by foreign intervention.  Why aren't you bothered by it?


----------



## Tom Horn (Dec 29, 2016)

MindWars said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > What are these Russian sanctions going to accomplish? Specifically?
> ...



Yep and he was FREAKED by the "missile-shield" Bush tried to install in Poland and the Baltics.  Putin felt betrayed by Bush who he'd known for years from his visits to Kennebunkport.   That was dropped to appease him but then restarted after he invaded Crimea, the port facilities he desperately needs.  If he had any other interest in Ukraine he'd have taken them in 2 weeks.  Now there's another missile-shield near him with Spain, Turkey, and Romania involved.  Russia's national psyche is paranoia personified ever since Hitler broke the treaty with Stalin and invaded them.   Putin is in Syria for port facilities...he also tried to get back into our old port at Cam Ranh Bay, Vietnam.  Putin should be seen as a leader trying to bring his nation back into it's former power position...he's not a communist.  He has his own problems with the Russian underworld and the Chechen warlord Kadyrov who he actually hid from for 2 weeks a couple years ago.  Trump has to understand Putin's objectives and see him for what he is...either a friend you keep a very close eye on, or an enemy we are not equipped to handle at the moment if he decides to start overrunning the old Warsaw Pact countries.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 29, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Very interesting. Thank you, Tom.


----------



## rdean (Dec 29, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Not really.  I trust and fear a police officer.  I firmly believe the vast majority of police are good men.  Brave.  I know a few that I'm friends with and I consider myself better to have them as friends.  But I act calm around them.  I don't make tasteless jokes and am on my best behavior.

I was in a Citibank when the guy in front of me robbed it.  True story.  He had a gun.  I was scared.  It wasn't cool.  See the difference?

Only an idiot moron would think making people scared was "cool".  What did Trayvon Martin do when he was cornered.  He fought back.  Then he was murdered.  But sometimes, when they fight back, they win.  Fear does that. You don't want people scared of you.  You want them on your side.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 29, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



Even if he were so what. Russia is stripping our Freedom,  Russia isnt opening our borders, Russia isn't taking away our rights, Russia isn't putting their soldiers in dresses and high heels.
Russia is the New America ... just in case yah missed that. =)


----------



## Flopper (Dec 29, 2016)

Tilly said:


> *What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
> By Washington's Blog
> Global Research, December 29, 2016
> Washington's Blog
> ...


*I think it says what people are interested in, "This document provides technical details regarding the tools and infrastructure used by the Russian civilian and military intelligence Services (RIS) to compromise and exploit networks and endpoints associated with the U.S. election, as well as a range of U.S. Government, political, and private sector entities".  It does not give details of exactly how it was traced to the Russians however, documents like this never give all the information.  If Congress investigates, hopefully they will come up with more details.  Trump will probably try to bury what he can but the cat is out of the bag.  *


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Obama Strikes Back at Russia for Election Hacking
> 
> _In a sweeping set of announcements,* the United States also released samples of malware and other indicators of Russian cyberactivity, including network addresses of computers commonly used by the Russians to launch attacks*. Taken together, the actions amount to the strongest American response ever taken to a state-sponsored cyberattack aimed at the United States._​
> 
> ...



They are quite simply -- hysterical baby type hypocrites. They know better. Have no idea why they are so indignant about this. There is NO PRIVACY in unsecured communications when it comes to foreign intelligence agencies. They know this. And the the GOP babies probably are fully aware that the Russians were tapping RNC as well. 

The whole big question here is not the phony outrage over the tapping. It's WHY and HOW that information was released to the American public. Because RELEASING IT -- if it WAS a Kremlin ordered deal  -- it could compromise their Intelligence people and practices and methods. You simply don't DO that intentionally. You don't give adversaries an EXCUSE to do forensic analysis on your spying. And you would clean up the trail BEFORE you release the captured info. 

If it was a security force operation -- they were very sloppy ON PURPOSE.  My guess is that the captured booty was PASSED to WikiLeaks by a disgruntled employee or "whistle-blower". Or a different "hacker" or foreign agency. 

Which begs the question of who Edward Snowden might be influencing during his stay in Russia.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Putin announces cease fire in Syria. Nobel Peace Prize-winner announces 9am tee time in Hawaii.
> ...



Gee -- Obama would NEVER do that (at least 6 or 8 times) 
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/04/w...ital-doctors-without-borders-kunduz.html?_r=0


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

In all seriousness......
Would you rather russia work with the US against China or with China against the US?

Obama has no imagination.  Smarter player are involved


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Although no organization can hope to have a perfect record forever, thus far WikiLeaks has a perfect in document authentication and resistance to all censorship attempts.

WikiLeaks, its publisher and its journalists have won many awards, including:

    The Economist New Media Award (2008)
    The Amnesty New Media Award (2009)
    TIME Magazine Person of the Year, People’s Choice (highest global vote) (2010)
    The Sam Adams Award for Integrity (2010)
    The National Union of Journalists Journalist of the Year (Hrafnsson) (2011)
    The Sydney Peace Foundation Gold Medal (2011)
    The Martha Gellhorn Prize for Journalism (2011)
    The Blanquerna Award for Best Communicator (2011)
    The Walkley Award for Most Outstanding Contribution to Journalism (2011)
    The Voltaire Award for Free Speech (2011)
    The International Piero Passetti Journalism Prize of the National Union of Italian Journalists (2011)
    The Jose Couso Press Freedom Award (2011)
    The Privacy International Hero of Privacy (2012)
    The Global Exchange Human Rights People’s Choice Award (2013)
    The Yoko Ono Lennon Courage Award for the Arts (2013)
    The Brazillian Press Association Human Rights Award (2013)
    The Kazakstan Union of Journalists Top Prize (2014)

As well as nominations for the UN Mandela Prize (2015) and nominations in six consecutive years for the Nobel Peace Prize (2010-2015)

-- I suppose it will now be argued that these lauds are all influenced by the Kremlin.

And yet again, I find myself absolutely astounded by how easily our public is manipulated.  I am not even an expert but I have no doubt that I could seriously impact this nation with merely a few flicks of the wrist.  How frightening and pathetic.  I lament, America is lost, the dream is over, the world sees us for the fools we have become - fools enough to fall for kiddyscript ploys and childish enough to start wars in retaliation.

As a mere casual hacker I am truly ashamed of how low our cyber-security has become.  The guards fell asleep at the gates and the people are all too willing to risk world peace merely to cover their ineptitude.  Pathetic.  Alas, we deserve this, we are but the children of the rest of the world's technological advances and skills...


----------



## rdean (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Russia is a few border guards short of a Nazi regime.

Are you that stupid?  OMG.  A total tard.


----------



## rdean (Dec 30, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Although no organization can hope to have a perfect record forever, thus far WikiLeaks has a perfect in document authentication and resistance to all censorship attempts.
> 
> WikiLeaks, its publisher and its journalists have won many awards, including:
> 
> ...


Until now, Wikileaks didn't try to change an election or work for the Russians.  Duh!


----------



## rdean (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.


We just had foreign interference in our presidential election and you dumbfucks act like it was a good thing.  WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

That's the biggest blow, of course, the truth has never mattered.  

Everything is but a fabricated lie from the mouth of babes and the adults are stoned stupid upon their sofas.  What a pity.


----------



## rdean (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Dresses and high heels?????????

W          T           F?????


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Where now are the cries about Soro's interference in global politics and American elections?  Where now are the cries of the UN's interference's?

Nay, tis only the scapegoat who defies the NWO who's blame will be touted because we are morons...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 30, 2016)

*How Trump Made Russia's Hacking More Effective*
It was the president-elect’s hyperbolic characterizations of the pilfered material that turned routine documents into the stuff of scandal.





James Lawler Duggins / Reuters
*The Russian Hacking Wouldn't Have Worked Without Trump's Help*

David Frum
Dec 29, 2016


----------



## Metzor (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Because if Hillary had won or Wikileaks had released RNC info, you wouldn't care.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Oh, so you think alerting Americans via unnamed sources and with no evidence thru the news media, that Russia is responsible for hacking is "making sure we protect our nation". If the intent was to protect our nation, there would be no reason for the intelligence community to run a campaign through the media. We are being manipulated.  I had hope that intelligent people such as yourself would be able to see it. But whatever,  just ignore the history that your government lies to you and accept what they say at face value. At least when the administration shares your social/political views, otherwise you will be sure to question the authority, no doubt.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> In all seriousness......
> Would you rather russia work with the US against China or with China against the US?
> 
> Obama has no imagination.  Smarter player are involved


In a rational world there would be no need to work against anyone. Cooperation is what I think both Russia and China would like to see from the US. Why don't we want to cooperate with the other inhabitants of the earth?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Why? Because I don't believe His every word?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Spin. You are buying into the spin. 

The ends do not justify the means when the means involves a foreign actor's cyber attack on our democracy. 

Informed my ass.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



First, no corruption was exposed. 

Second, why are you not demanding that Reince Priebus' or Steve Bannon's personal emails get published. You deserve to know, right? You want to be informed, don't you? 

Intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You have to keep in mind that:

The President has lied to us
The Congress has lied to us
The Democrats have lied to us
The Republicans have lied to us
The Intelligence Agencies have lied to us.

Putin is kind of irrelevant in light of the above.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> The reporting that "Russia hacked the election" is irresponsible. That is not what happened at all and those reporting this lie know it's a lie.



I do believe they want accuracy. It doesn't allow them to lie about their loss or justify this stupidity in response


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If no corruption was exposed, then nothing of value was in the emails and Russian influence on the election is negligible meaning this escalation is even more stupid and reckless.

You can't argue nothing of value was exposed and then whine about the Russians exposing it. Either wikileaks exposed Democrat corruption which may have had an impact on the election or they didn't, in which case we can 100% sure no impact happened. See revealing nothing has no impact.

And the difference between Republicans and Democrats is that If priebus had his emails leaked and they showed the level of corruption the Democrat emails did, we would be calling for priebus's head instead of starting crap with the Russians.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



You're pro stupidity??!


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Ah the site's reawakened...  While she [and the US gov] napped I grabbed the aforementioned links;

*October 26, 2010* - WikiLeaks ready to drop a bombshell on Russia. But will Russians get to read about it?

Moscow — The Kremlin had better brace itself for a coming wave of WikiLeaks disclosures about Russia, the website's founder, Julian Assange, told a leading Moscow newspaper Tuesday.

"We have [compromising materials] about Russia, about your government and businessmen," Mr. Assange told the pro-government daily Izvestia. "But not as much as we'd like... We will publish these materials soon."

He then dropped a hint that's likely to be nervously parsed in Russia's corridors of power: "We are helped by the Americans, who pass on a lot of material about Russia," to WikiLeaks, he said.

*November 1, 2010* - Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com

Say what you will about Julian Assange, founder of the whistle-blowing website WikiLeaks, but his work has shown him to be pretty fearless. After his site published the biggest cache of secret files in U.S. history on Oct. 22, detailing some of the ugly truths about the war in Iraq, he continued to travel around Europe despite U.S. reprimands and warnings. He even told the global media that new leaks would expose more secrets not only about the U.S. military but about other "repressive regimes," such as Russia and China. The signals coming from Moscow, however, suggest that the Russian reaction will not be as reserved as America's. So is WikiLeaks really ready to take on the world's more callous states?

It's certainly talking the talk. In an interview published on Tuesday, Oct. 26, in Russia's leading daily newspaper, Kommersant, WikiLeaks spokesman Kristinn Hrafnsson said that "Russian readers will learn a lot about their country" after one of the site's upcoming document dumps. "We want to tell people the truth about the actions of their governments."

So far Russia has had no official response. But on Wednesday, an official at the Center for Information Security of the FSB, Russia's secret police, gave a warning to WikiLeaks that showed none of the tact of the U.S. reply to the Iraq revelations. "It's essential to remember that given the will and the relevant orders, [WikiLeaks] can be made inaccessible forever," the anonymous official told the independent Russian news website LifeNews.

When reached by TIME, the FSB, which is the main successor to the Soviet KGB, declined to elaborate on the comment or say whether it was the agency's official position. But history has shown that the FSB readily steps in to shut down Internet tattlers. In June, a Russian analog to WikiLeaks called Lubyanskaya Pravda published a series of documents it claimed to be top-secret FSB files detailing the agency's operations in the former Soviet Union and conflicts with other Russian security forces.

The site stayed online for less than three weeks — during which time no Russian newspapers published the files — and then put up a notice saying it was under construction. With the site down and the people who anonymously ran it unreachable, the leak was apparently stopped. "The FSB could have easily found the people behind it and convinced them that this was not a good idea," says Andrei Soldatov, an expert on Russian security services. "It is also possible for the FSB to take down a site like WikiLeaks. They have the capacity for all of this."

[...]

But other observers say WikiLeaks presents a far more serious challenge to Russia's security services than the sources of previous leaks. For one thing, WikiLeaks has established a reputation for publishing authentic documents, which means the Russian press would be more likely to cover the story and republish the files. It is also a diffuse and secretive organization that is technologically prepared to deal with cyberattacks. The kinds of hacker raids that took down Georgia's government websites during its war with Russia in 2008, for example, probably wouldn't keep WikiLeaks offline for long.

_Doesn't this next bit sound familiar?_

So the most likely Russian reaction, at least at first, would be to undermine the authenticity of the alleged secrets. "That is the main tool — to filter it through the state-controlled mass media, which would discredit WikiLeaks and put into question the reliability of its sources," says Nikolai Zlobin, director of the Russia and Eurasia Project at the World Security Institute in Washington, D.C. "This would limit any public debate of the leak to the Russian Internet forums and news websites, which reach a tiny fraction of the population."

_How fucking creepy that this happens in the US now, even with the exact same having been attempted in Russia six years ago.  We might be better off to be Russia at this point, at least their dumb ass government controlled media isn't trying to start a potential nuclear war >.<_

Zlobin says it would also take something extremely damning to rattle Russia's political elite. "Russians already believe that their leaders steal, that they have offshore bank accounts and funnel money into them," he says. "It would have to give shocking details about the country's two leading figures [Prime Minister Vladimir Putin and President Dmitri Medvedev], and even then, the complete apathy toward politics in Russian society would absorb a lot of the shock waves at home."

Russia's reputation abroad, however, could be badly hit by the release of foreign-policy secrets. As the Kremlin pushes ahead with a drive to charm the West, its security agencies will be eager to prevent that kind of embarrassment. And there's no knowing how far they'll go to save face.

*December 1, 2010* - WikiLeaks cables condemn Russia as 'mafia state'

Russia is a corrupt, autocratic kleptocracy centred on the leadership of Vladimir Putin, in which officials, oligarchs and organised crime are bound together to create a "virtual mafia state", according to leaked secret diplomatic cables that provide a damning American assessment of its erstwhile rival superpower.

Arms trafficking, money laundering, personal enrichment, protection for gangsters, extortion and kickbacks, suitcases full of money and secret offshore bank accounts in Cyprus: the cables paint a bleak picture of a political system in which bribery alone totals an estimated $300bn a year, and in which it is often hard to distinguish between the activities of the government and organised crime.

Among the most striking allegations contained in the cables, which were leaked to the whistleblowers' website WikiLeaks, are:

• Russian spies use senior mafia bosses to carry out criminal operations such as arms trafficking.

• Law enforcement agencies such as the police, spy agencies and the prosecutor's office operate a de facto protection racket for criminal networks.

• Rampant bribery acts like a parallel tax system for the personal enrichment of police, officials and the KGB's successor, the federal security service (FSB).

• Investigators looking into Russian mafia links to Spain have compiled a list of Russian prosecutors, military officers and politicians who have dealings with organised crime networks.

• Putin is accused of amassing "illicit proceeds" from his time in office, which various sources allege are hidden overseas.

The allegations come hours before Putin was due to address Fifa's executive committee in Zurich in support of Russia's bid to host the 2018 World Cup. Putin last night abruptly cancelled his trip, complaining of a smear campaign to "discredit" Fifa members. In an angry interview with CNN's Larry King Live, recorded before the latest disclosures, Putin also denounced the cables and warned the US not to stick its nose in Russia's affairs.

*December 2, 2010* - Wikileaks: Russia branded 'mafia state' in cables - BBC News

He said of the Wikileaks affair: "Some experts believe that somebody is deceiving Wikileaks to undermine their reputation, to use them for their own political purposes later on. That is one of the possibilities."

But he added: "I don't see this as being a catastrophe."

Mr Putin did appear riled at US diplomats referring to him as Batman to President Dmitry Medvedev's Robin.

"To be honest with you, we didn't suspect that this would be done with such arrogance, with such a push and, you know, being so unethically done."

Other cables reveal:

    The Russian defence ministry "has not changed its modus operandi for information exchange nor routine dialoguing since the end of the Cold War", says one US embassy cable
    Associates of suspected Russian arms merchant Viktor Bout tried to prevent his extradition to the US from Thailand by using "money and influence", US ambassador to Thailand says
    UK Foreign Office Russia director Michael Davenport says Russia is a "corrupt autocracy"
    Ukrainian businessman with links to the Russia state-run conglomerate Gazprom told the US ambassador he had ties to Russian organised crime, needing approval of a gangster called Semyon Mogilevich to run his business

BBC diplomatic correspondent Bridget Kendall says that neither Moscow nor Washington will be happy at being exposed by the latest Wikileaks revelations, with the releases placing new strains on their relationship.

*December 2, 2010* - Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com

_First two paragraphs included for the irony - Pot meet kettle.  Do note that Putin had the maturity to ignore these snubs unlike our childish government..._

On Wednesday, during an interview on CNN's Larry King Live, Putin was asked to respond to U.S. Defense Secretary Robert Gates, who was quoted in one of the leaked cables dated February 2010 as saying that "Russian democracy has disappeared and the government [is] an oligarchy run by the security service." After some pleasantries about Gates being "a very nice person and not a bad specialist," Putin reverted to an old defensive tactic: he brought up the U.S. Electoral College. "Where is the democracy in that?" he demanded. "And when we tell our American colleagues about their systemic problems in this area, we hear, 'Don't meddle in our affairs.' We don't meddle, but I want to advise our colleagues: You don't meddle in our affairs either."

At least in public, the Obama Administration has taken this advice. On his first visit to Moscow, in July 2009, U.S. President Barack Obama created 16 working groups to conduct regular talks with Moscow, focusing on such touchy issues as human rights and democracy. This allowed Obama to move ahead with practical initiatives, like finally getting Russia to support sanctions against Iran. It also allowed him to gain the trust of Russian President Dmitri Medvedev, whose lunch with Obama at Ray's Hell Burger in Arlington, Va., in June was cozy enough to put on a Hallmark card. But the WikiLeaks revelations may have cracked this veneer. As one Western embassy official in Moscow put it to TIME on Thursday, the release of the cables is "kicking our asses."

[...]

That's partly because a fresh batch of cables, which were revealed on WikiLeaks on Thursday, is again embarrassing the Russian government, the day after Putin had his say on CNN. One of the communiqués from February quotes a Spanish investigator claiming that Russia is a "mafia state" where political parties, police agencies and possibly even Putin himself work in concert with the mob. In its comment, the U.S. embassy in Moscow calls the claims "insightful and valuable," an attitude that seemed to outrage Putin's office anew on Thursday evening. "If there are real diplomats behind this text, then it becomes hurtful and sad that there are unprofessional people working in our country," a Putin spokesman told reporters, adding that the claims were "pure insinuation, utter rubbish."

But even more hurtful for the efforts of U.S. diplomats in Moscow is the fact that other cables show them insulting Medvedev, the man who has taken personal charge of improving ties with Washington at no small risk to his popularity at home. One of the dispatches says that Medvedev "plays Robin to Putin's Batman," while others describe him as "pale and hesitant," his presidential performance "lackluster." Responding to the Batman-Robin joke on CNN, Putin was not amused and suggested it was aimed at splitting up his dynamic duo with Medvedev. "Statements of this kind are, of course, aimed at insulting one of us, at snagging our self-confidence, pushing us toward certain steps that would destroy our productive cooperation in running the country," he said. "We are long used to that."

But even if he is accustomed to such slights, Putin could use Cablegate as an excuse to call off Obama's reset. "Two years ago, Putin basically told Medvedev, 'Go ahead, give it a try. See if you can improve relations with the U.S., see if you can fix Russia's image,' " says Nikolai Zlobin, director of the Russia and Eurasia Project at the World Security Institute in Washington. "Putin never believed it would work, and now he has a convincing argument to say, 'Look, they still don't respect us.' And of course it doesn't help that Medvedev is personally offended by all of this. Hell, I would be offended too."

In his state-of-the-nation address on Tuesday, Medvedev already seemed to be showing a much tougher face to the West, warning for the first time of a possible new "arms race" over the next decade. If the U.S. and Russia cannot agree on building a joint missile shield over Europe, he said, then Russia will need to "deploy new strike forces" closer to Europe's borders. Talking to Larry King on Thursday, Putin took it a step further. "If our offers [on missile defense] get only negative answers, and what's more, if near our borders new threats appear ... then Russia will simply be forced to ensure its security by various means, [like] creating new nuclear complexes against new threats."

Evgeny Volk, deputy director of the Yeltsin Foundation, a think tank in Moscow, says the reset has brought both sides enough benefit to help them get over the WikiLeaks scandal and maybe even avoid a new arms race in Europe. "Of course Gates hit a very painful spot for Putin, and of course it's not pleasant for Medvedev to hear such things from the U.S. embassy, which is, after all, a base for policymaking toward Russia and not just a gossip den. But in the end, I think we can rely on our leaders' pragmatism."

Yet with Russia's 2012 presidential elections looming, it may seem pragmatic for Putin to reignite a rivalry with the U.S. "Domestically, conflict with the West is a very good source of political capital, and Putin is a master at using that," Zlobin says. By forcing Putin back into attack mode on Thursday, WikiLeaks may therefore have helped reverse two years of Obama's diplomacy. In any case, the leak is going to make small talk a lot more awkward between U.S. diplomats and their Russian hosts. Just imagine: "So you remember that thing you said about our President ..."

*Januuary 19, 2011* - Russian WikiLeaks site blocked

MOSCOW, Jan. 19 (UPI) -- Russia's WikiLeaks Web site was blocked after photos of Prime Minister Vladimir Putin's purported $1 billion palace were published, officials said Wednesday.

Russian Piracy Party leader Pavel Rassudov said visitors experienced technical problems when they tried to access the site Tuesday after it posted photos of an Italian-style manse on the Black Sea that reportedly belongs to Putin, RIA Novosti reported.

"We are looking into the causes of these problems. We believe this could be due to a DDoS (distributed denial-of-service) attack," Rassudov said.

The Piracy Party announced last week the creation of "Russian WikiLeaks," RuLeaks.net, inviting users to submit documents related to corruption, criminal coverups and other information. The site's founders said they took precautions about the RuLeaks.net security, such as locating its servers outside of Russia and registering its domain name to a foreign entity, among other things, RIA Novosti said.

A story published in The Washington Post Dec. 23 quoted a Russian whistle-blower as saying the palace was paid for mainly with money donated by Russian businessmen for Putin's use. The whistle-blower said the funds came "mainly through a combination of corruption, bribery and theft."

A spokesman for Putin dismissed the report, saying Putin had nothing to do with the building in question.

*March 9, 2012* - HACKED STRATFOR EMAILS: Russia Was Deliberately Trying To Disrupt Plane Landing That Killed Polish President

An email released by WikiLeaks as part of their Global Intelligence Files suggests that Russia may have deliberately refused landing to the plane of Poland's President Lech Kaczynski in 2010 — a plane that later crashed and killed Kacsynski and 100 others.

Kaczynski had been flying into Smolensk in Western Russia in order to attend a memorial service for those killed in the Katyn massacre, where thousands of Polish prisoners of war were killed by their Soviet guards in 1940.


*Current Wikileaks files on Russia* - Category:Russia - WikiLeaks


*Just a reminder of the first scapegoat** October 16, 2016* - Wikileaks, Russia, and Me - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com

As someone involved in politics for more than 40 years, I can attest to the fact that you ruffle some feathers and, dare I say, make some enemies along the way. So what? If the bed-wetters and pearl-clutchers aren’t upset with you, you aren’t making a difference.

Politics ain’t beanbag, as the saying goes, and I’m no stranger to controversy or a fight. I’ve been called just about every name in the book, and new books could be written using just the words that have been created to attack me.

But there is one word that no one has ever attempted to attach to me before this week: traitor.

Think of me what you will, I love my country. I’ve spent my life defending it from those who seek to harm it, both foreign and domestic. So imagine my surprise when a third-rate bureaucrat cum fourth-rate partisan  former CIA Deputy CIA Director Mike Morell accused me of “actually working on behalf of the Russians.”

Congressman Jerry Nadler started this witch hunt when he called on FBI Director Comey (director of the Sandy Berger, Mark Rich, and Hillary e-mail cover-ups) to investigate me for my non-existent ties to Russia. I am accused of treason. That’s what Nadler, CIA hack Michael Morell, and the Clinton thugs have accused me of. It is, to put it mildly, bullshit. And they know it.

But Morell, now a flying monkey in Hillary Clinton’s thug army, is happily spreading the lie that I knew in advance that Wikileaks would hack the very revealing e-mail of Hillary campaign chief John Podesta. This because of a tweet I posted in August at the time my boyhood friend and colleague Paul Manafort was under attack for his perfectly legal work in Ukraine for a democratic political party. I predicted that Podesta’s business dealings would be exposed. I didn’t hear it from Wikileaks, although Julian Assange and I share a common friend. I reported the story on my website.

----

Thoughts

History is no friend to the current regime in America, I'm rather surprised Time and the rest of the MSM hasn't cleared this shit from their archives yet - though I suppose since we are to believe that our entire political process can be brought to its knees by kiddyhackers I should not be so surprised by the incompetence of their attempts at coverup no matter how thin the veil...

How pathetic that the people know nothing of Mendax but will portray him as in bed with Putin - a man he conspired to prevent from gaining power in Russia... The flaw of course, is that the DNC does not realize how big the underground is in America, only the stupid will believe these claims because only the stupid are unaware of the foundations.

First I will admit my bias - as I do with Trump - you see Mendax is a legend to us hacker types, he has our allegiance and likely always will.  I was sucked into the hacktivist scene when I was just a kid, but I am far too... obedient to break laws as they do.  I do not have their passion for rebellion...  I'll just stop mincing words, if I didn't have synesthesia I would most certainly be a gray in the underground.  How could I deny such a worthy cause?   Truth has ever been the calling of my spirit and my shield - for what is truth in the end but the raw acquirement of filtered knowledge.  My goals in life, acquiring knowledge, has been the essence of my existence since I was in my 20s.  How can I become the most intelligent person in the world if I do not remain vigilant seeking truth   A joke for my foolish dreams FYI - I'm far too late to catch up to the others, but it is a related joke...

It was Mendax's hacker cult ideology that stole my first love and half my friends, so yea, I've researched this bastard up and down wanting to discredit him (and many others,) anything to get my group back together.  But I couldn't find anything, he's a god damned perfectionist...  Like most skilled hackers, he's impeccable, flawless - no evidence, not a scrap remains to burn them but to make shit up - which I cannot do because I revere the truth too much.  It irks me to have no scapegoat for losing "control" over my peeps but what can I do when there is nothing?  I have to accept the truth, that there is truth in Wikileaks, and Assange, and further that I have no choice but to read it.  Like knowing there's a trap on the road in front of you but having no other option except traversing it heh


Anyway, you have to understand the mentality of these people.  Mendax has no love for /any/ country.  He doesn't much like governments and most of his closest friends/allies are anarchists.  He is obsessed, truly obsessed, with hacking and truth.

He's been on the run from the beginning you know, from the very beginning, and not because of hacking, but because of a religious cult ( Julian Assange: 'We just kept moving'  His childhood was pretty fucked up if you actually read about it. )

In any event I think it is because of his close relation to, and long flight from, this tripped out cult that he has been paranoid from the very beginning of pretty much anyone in power.  He has /no/ allegiances at all but to his belief in transparency and truth, ( an ideology I cannot help  but understand and respect,) because that at least had served him honestly when nothing else did.  And this too, I believe, is the connection that binds Assange and Anonymous ( the anti illuminate ) and indeed to many other pseudo religious groups [aka cults] the world over. - They, collectively, are his hacktivists, his sources, his tools.  They confide in him because he was, perhaps even still is, the only one willing to even accept their submissions due to their affiliations. Most governments and media write them off as fringe, but he knows quite intimately that they exist and that they have a certain power, the ability to control people, the ability to get information, the ability to convince others to do what they want them to do.

If one were to put this into religious context (and I'll just tell you that many hacktivists do so) there is the light and the dark on this planet, and evil is what religious nuts the world over fight - it's a fight nearly as old as civilization so really it should not surprise too many.  Mendax knows, as do most thinking people, that kernels of truth are easy to ply from devout believers that someone is "evil" - such a belief drives them to extremes - One must simply listen to their crazy ramblings and filter it all down to the essence of truth that begs investigation.  Soro's too does this, though near universally the hacktivists consider him the evil they fight these days.

When taken in this context, it is very easy to understand then why the hacktivists, Wikileaks sources, would seek to take Soro's and his lapdog Hillary down.  This is not rocket science, nor is it the Russian government, this is merely a culty following attacking someone they perceive as a devil.  Putin, I've no doubt is quite pleased with their efforts, after all he's got no love for Clinton and Obama, but to think that he'd be so foolish as to give Wikileaks insiders an in so deep in his fortress is quite simply ludicrous, especially when one puts into context the reality of hacktivists goals of anarchy.  They despise Putin just as much as they despise every other government official, and /anyone/ who might seek to control them.

THAT is the essence of Wikileaks, and Assange's sources, their "goals" that the morons in power won't share with the public because they know the power it would give the hacktivists - transparency and truth, who could argue against such a thing?  It is the only reality that matters on this planet.  It is why governments in general haven't gone after him, until now...  The DNC and Soro's are so completely fucked by this election that they are willing to risk finding out just how powerful the hacktivists truly are.  That's astounding.

I do hope that the cultist's live up to my expectations, though either way its sure to be entertaining to watch.  The final spin of global Jnan chauper \o/

_If we presume that the opening moves began in the 70s with the unaffiliated hacktivist uprising on the heels of Nixon's corruption, invasion of Cambodia, Kent state, and federal justice corruption (aka in February of 1970, all of the defendants are acquitted of conspiracy and five of them are convicted of inciting a riot. They were sentenced to five years in prison each and given $5,000 in fines each - overturned due to judicial bias in 1972.)   Then we are on spin 46; meaning that 2017 is likely the last spin of the game._



			
				more information said:
			
		

> Jnan Chauper (game of wisdom), aka Vaikunthapali, aka Paramapada Sopana Patam (the ladder to salvation,) aka Saanp aur Seedhi, aka Saanp Seedhi, aka Mokshapat, aka Snakes and Ladders, aka Chutes and Ladders.
> 
> The morality lesson of the game was that a person can attain salvation (Moksha) through doing good, whereas by doing evil one will inherit rebirth to lower forms of life. The number of ladders was less than the number of snakes as a reminder that a path of good is much more difficult to tread than a path of sins. Presumably, reaching the last square (number 100) represented the attainment of Moksha (spiritual liberation).
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Russia is trying to wipe out western civilization? By hacking Democrat emails? 

You better secure those servers cause Isis will go all matrix on you when they hear this  plan


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> so...was leaking Trump's tax returns (illegally) ok by you then?


Not to me. I don't think I've heard anyone say hacking is OK either. First off, we don't even know if it was a hack, a inside leak seems much more likely. The murdered DNC guy that was going to spill the beans seems awfully suspicious and Assange went on a war path directly after.

However, I don't any of the above played a role, those against Trump or Hillary weren't swinging over based on emails or tax returns. If an undecided was swayed by a bad year for Trump or DNC corruption revelations they were already leaning towards a camp anyway.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

^
White hacking, even a good deal of gray hacking, are fine.  It's not "hacking" you should fight universally, but the crackers (black hackers) who use their gains for selfish intentions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It must be groundhog day. 

You are saying the same thing over and over. 

There was no corruption. 

There was a cyber attack led by the Russian government on our democracy. 

You are upset at the wrong thing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



No we didn't. Creating conflict over a lie is reckless. You lost in a fair election. Deal with it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



We don't have a democracy.

And Democrat emails being exposed to the public showing their corruption did not hurt our republic. Or even influence the election much.


You guys lost. I get it. It hurts your ego to lose to Donald trump. Not exactly my top choice either. But the election was fair. Starting international conflict to deny the reality of what happened will not change it. And will potentially cost a lot of lives.

But hey your pride is more important than the lives of the peons.

You guys are truly unbelievable.

Bush stands up to Russia over Georgia. He is a warmonger.

Obama does nothing over Ukraine. No problem
Kerry accuses Russia of war crimes. No problem.

Wikileaks releases emails from the DNC that allegedly came from a Russian hack: kick them out of the country!

I'd say you were intellectually dishonest. But that would require intelligence. This is just stupid and dishonest.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Why did you say that Obama did nothing over Ukraine?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

Metzor said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Why would I care is RNC corruption is exposed?

And no. If Hillary won it would still be stupid to create unnecessary tension with the Russians .


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No spin needed. You are escalating because of party pride period. Party is more important than our nation to you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Russia, Trump, and Treason (with tweets) · TheRickWilson


----------



## OldLady (Dec 30, 2016)

Jarhead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...


Those hacked emails didn't include anything damning enough to Hillary to use effectively as blackmail.  They did their job by dripping out day after day for the last months of her campaign, undermining the credibility of her party.  And although I don't always believe what politicians say, when their explanations make perfect sense, I see no need to question them.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> And Putin bombs Syrian hospitals....yep, he's a man we can all admire all r


Is that where ISIS is hiding their armaments and troops?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, it makes perfect sense that anonymous hackers the world over, who have historically tried to destroy Putin, are suddenly his lapdogs because they love Trump...

You realize the ramifications of what you are saying do you not?  Trump will take over the world if this is true... Hmmm is that the problem then?  Soros is jelly of the threat?  I could believe that for sure.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2016)

And the far right and alt right above defend the Russians and Putin at the expense of America.

Disgusting and criminal.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> And the far right and alt right above defend the Russians and Putin at the expense of America.
> 
> Disgusting and criminal.



How exactly is America hurt by arguing that we shouldn't increase tension with Russia during a lame duck presidency over hacking allegations that we still don't have a report on and haven't verified?

How does increasing tension with Russia benefit us? At all.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2016)

It benefits obama by leaving Trump with a foreign policy crisis.

http://nypost.com/2016/12/29/obamas-ugly-bid-to-snub-voters-and-tie-trumps-hands/


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> *What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
> By Washington's Blog
> Global Research, December 29, 2016
> Washington's Blog
> ...




What a truly excellent post.
Definitive and dispositive.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/30/europe/russia-us-diplomats-expulsion/index.

Looks like Putin isn't going to respond and waste his time with Obama anymore.

Sad day when the Russians are wiser than the president.


----------



## Jarhead (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Are you calling Obama a nutbag?

I mean, after all, he is accusing Putin of hacking and we all know that the US government would be remiss in their responsibilities to protect us if they were not hacking (or attempting to hack) our adversaries.....

So is Obama a nutbag? Or is he exempt from your silly remark?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

21 days.

We are so lucky not to have Hillary as the incoming POTUS. 

Obama is a whiny crybaby bitch. Thank God he is leaving. Clearly he is among the worst Presidents.

He throws a tantrum at Israel and Russia on his way out the door. What a statesman.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/30/europe/russia-us-diplomats-expulsion/index.
> 
> Looks like Putin isn't going to respond and waste his time with Obama anymore.
> 
> Sad day when the Russians are wiser than the president.



Yep, Russia is not expelling American diplomats as a response.

Putin is less knee jerk than Obama. That's interesting. The intellectual Obama has turned into a 5 year old who needs a juice box and a nap.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/30/europe/russia-us-diplomats-expulsion/index.
> ...


Obama has 'played' the race card all his life.
He mastered playing the card as a kid. He even said as much in the book he claimed to have written but he had someone else write.
Now that he's a has-been' the LIB MSM isn't providing him with the 'shade' like they did for eight years.
Obama's reaction? Fall on the floor and have temper tantrums.
Everyone KNEW that is the real Obama behind his race-whore's smile.
PERFECT 'legacy'.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> In all seriousness......
> Would you rather russia work with the US against China or with China against the US?
> 
> Obama has no imagination.  Smarter player are involved



Not to mention China has no respect for Obama whatsoever they see him as WEAK and he is. He is King of panzie type men.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

Obama should be embarrassed. Putin just humiliated him internationally.

He couldn't even show some class and maturity leaving office


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Dude,  all the corruption is exposed,  is exposed, and has been exposed  .  That is why the Puppet Masters, and his Puppets are slamming Trump and blaming Putin.  As well as generating  stories that everything is fake. 
This is why that traitor pos signed into law that " FAKE NEWS BS"   too many people were and are catching on to all the lies they kept telling the public.   The more they told them the more they were caught. Why because people were now aware of their games. 

The only ones that still believe anything that Comes out of Obama's mouth are the severely dumbed down dumbasses.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Go find a hanging chad  ,,,,,stole another election with your chump pal Putin


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama should be embarrassed. Putin just humiliated him internationally.
> 
> He couldn't even show some class and maturity leaving office


Bullshit   Even high ranking repubs say Russia had it and more coming to it  Putin is just hanging on until his republican traitor friend becomes president


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Dec 30, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Quite easily, just short the market.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


HAL and thief Cheney made billions with Iraq war


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Those aren't even complete sentences


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama should be embarrassed. Putin just humiliated him internationally.
> ...



You clearly didn't hear Putin put Obama in his place and then wish us a happy nee year as though Obama's actions are insignificant to him.

It's humiliating as an American to watch. Even worse because its deserved


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



And yet for some reason people don't seem to think a multi billionaire like soros could make any money. Go figure


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Of course not, the left is clueless as to making money, come on now...  They only know how to "confiscate" and spend.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> 
> The United States on Thursday expelled 35 Russian diplomats and closed two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland in response to a campaign of harassment by Russia against American diplomats in Moscow, a senior U.S. official said on Thursday.
> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...


Russia can invade Crimea and shoot down a passenger airliner without retribution from Obama, but send Panetta a phish email saying send me your password and he does it, THAT IS WAR!


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

mmm well it seems Hillary is more powerful than Obama after all.  I cannot say I am surprised that the lap dog has been thrown to the lions on her behalf.  It is really all the DNC can do given the corner they've been painted into by the leaks.  However, unfortunately for them I think it is too little, too late to save their global power base.

Far more disturbing though is that they will hand power over to Putin like this, after all, he comes out on top here given his proclaimed prowess in besting US in the cyber war.  Tit-for-tat in the annals of history I suppose, we won the Cold war, they get the Cyber war...


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




To craft complete sentences, one must first be able to form complete thoughts.   That's above eddie's paygrade.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The president lied.
> ...



President, Congress, Republicans, Democrats, Intelligence agencies ......... ALL LIED........... But you believed Putin thug. Good for your comrade.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Obama the petulant prat is looking so silly right now. Let's hope Putin just swats him away for the next 20 or so days.
> 
> View attachment 104369



I don't call that QUACK QUACK QUACK when Obama slap Putin with................... Crippling economic sanctions, install missile system in Poland next to Putin ass, ejected 35 diplomats, closing 2 Russian compounds. 
But you can continue your quaking.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



True, he never used the word rigged.  I believe he has used the words interfere and influence.  Typically things you do if you're attempting to rig something.  So tell us, what specifically has Obama's panties in such a knot as to expel a bunch of diplomats?  What damage was done?

Better yet, why act now?  Remember all of the Chinese hacks where federal employees personal information was stolen?  I sure do because my son's was stolen and it delayed receiving his clearance by an additional 6 months.  How did Obama retaliate for that real and tangible hack?  I'll wait while you look it up and compare it to his actions for a hack that didn't "rig" anything.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!
> 
> Putin should close the US embassy in Moscow and expel US diplomats with the same 72 hour window and spank the EU by banning all EU commercial carrier flights over Russia, thereby putting EU airlines on the road to bankruptcy. That response sounds proportional to me, given that the Obama regime still has not provided real proof of Russian hacking orchestrated by Putin.



Why are you supporting Putin instead of your own President? Are you getting paid by Putin?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> mmm well it seems Hillary is more powerful than Obama after all.  I cannot say I am surprised that the lap dog has been thrown to the lions on her behalf.  It is really all the DNC can do given the corner they've been painted into by the leaks.  However, unfortunately for them I think it is too little, too late to save their global power base.
> 
> Far more disturbing though is that they will hand power over to Putin like this, after all, he comes out on top here given his proclaimed prowess in besting US in the cyber war.  Tit-for-tat in the annals of history I suppose, we won the Cold war, they get the Cyber war...



You would think they would just deny it happened and claim the corrupt emails were made up. But as their base doesn't care what was in the emails and they want to dishonestly cast the election as illegitimate I guess ignoring the substance of the emails works for their goals.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Obama and McCain do thrash Russian ass.  Putin and Trump tremble.  Will Obama rule DC from exile?



Fakey.......never go full retard.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

The VOR said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed Trump is the ONLY one defending Russia ?  Hmmm, wonder why.
> ...



It will be greater when he can't deliver some of his big bullshit promises. 

NEVER in my entire life I will run into a bunch of traitors, racist and Putin thug lovers in the same thread......... They are all here.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It's not surprising that you don't understand that it has nothing to do with what was exposed but rather how, by whom and for what reason.

You're reaction to and view of it is why it was successful.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...


I always knew it weather but now you put the icing on the cake YOU don't give 2 shits about our democracy and our system  And you're not alone  Many traitors on board with you  And DUMP    he'll look into it next week  ? FN moron


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



While true, it seems a waste that he doesn't even want to improve


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


If you can't understand what I post, do me a favor and pass me by  A few less of your traitors  and republiscum around the better


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




At least he gets 10 Points For Consistency!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Democrats lying is a given. But as the agencies havent finished their report or bothered testifying to Congress they haven't really said anything yet.

As for believing Russians. No need to. Julian assange is the one denying the Russians gave him anything.

You need to look at what is actually being said instead of dealing with false dilemmas and absolutes. Only a sith does that.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Oh blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzz

You and your vile yet banal tirades are BORING.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> It will be greater when he can't deliver some of his big bullshit promises.
> 
> NEVER in my entire life I will run into a bunch of traitors, racist and Putin thug lovers in the same thread......... They are all here.


Like you can keep your doctor? It will save you $2,500 a year?

Simple answers for simple minds!


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


How do you think I feel about reading your anti american put downs of our president and all the repub bs that goes with it?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, Obama will be the last black US President ever elected. So, 35 diplomats will have a month long vacation before returning to D.C., post Jan. 20th. Obie makes a true 'banana republic' moreso, as the US is bankrupt and nuclear armed......we'ze nuclear niggas', bitchez!
> ...



Why the straw man?

How is defending the truth and rejecting stupid reckless behavior supporting Putin? Moreover how has Obama's actions hurt Putin?

As for supporting the president, wears Americans. It's both our right and our duty to speak out and oppose the president when he does stupid, immature, and reckless things


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That's funny....... you should ask yourself and your fellow Putin kisser......... Why they hack DNC but not Trump? 
You all keep telling Obama is a pussy........ now he is kicking pussy Putin ass.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Frankly, my dear, I don't give a Damn about your Feeeeeewiiiinnnnngggggs.

It is not Unamerican to criticize a politician's policy stances.  I recall when loons like you used to proudly wear "Question Authority" buttons.  I bet you have one somewhere in your (no doubt) cluttered and unkempt abode.   Now that Trump has been elected, I'm sure you all will resuscitate that outlook.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> That's funny....... you should ask yourself and your fellow Putin kisser......... Why they hack DNC but not Trump?
> You all keep telling Obama is a pussy........ now he is kicking pussy Putin ass.


What do you mean hack Trump? His shit was right out in the open. The dems had a private policy and a public policy with inside dealings going on. Like setting up Bernie as a patsy to make Hillary look good. Screwed all the Bernie supporters but good.

What on the right was going on like that? The GOP didn't even want Trump.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Dissent is patriotic. Remember? It happened a president ago.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


First off  gwb started a bs war   and was in our WH when the great recession arrived,,,  To stand up against him was the patriotic thing to do What was his rating as he walked out the door ?? 24%  27?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 30, 2016)

Democrats intend to keep pressing for war with Russia so they can say Trump either started war with Russia or refused to declare war on Russia because he is a Russian sympathizer. 

They believe they have a lock.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats intend to keep pressing for war with Russia so they can say Trump either started war with Russia or refused to declare war on Russia because he is a Russian sympathizer.
> 
> They believe they have a lock.


If trump  kisses the butt of the KGB guy who tried to sway our election  we should just pat him on his head?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Because it's very conspicuous bullshit.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

I imagine, like most modern business employee's, that Trump's employees know better than to fall for click bait kitty script hacking.

But, by all means, give us Obama's real evidence.  We all know foreign governments hack, it's not a new thing after all, so really it shouldn't be hard to convince us that it was more than DNC stupidity that caused this leak to occur.


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Obama is going to be releasing more information next week.  There will be thorough outing of this incident.   John McCain & Lindsey Graham are promising more sanctions against Russia.  _They are PISSED--they know a lot more than what they're putting on._

Right now you have Diplomats that may not want to go back too the motherland  that may be trying to contact higher levels within the Obama administration to spill the beans on the Trump campaign collusion.

Also, Putin is no dummy--he knows this is very serious--and he knows that more U.S. sanctions are coming. T*his is not what he expected.* and he may leak information to show collusion between the Trump campaign.  

The very worst thing that could happen to the Republican party, is if  they swear Comrade Trump in, only to impeach him later.  The Republican party would die a thousand times over.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It's not surprising that you don't understand that it has nothing to do with what was exposed but rather how, by whom and for what reason.


What was exposed is the only factual information we have. The rest is just conjecture on your part. It is not surprising that someone such as yourself who is ideologically driven would place so much faith on something you have no way of verifying.  You're responding emotionally. That's how propaganda works, it is designed to elicit emotional responses.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama should be embarrassed. Putin just humiliated him internationally.
> 
> He couldn't even show some class and maturity leaving office



Humiliated? Like what?


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


obama has had nothing but positive press and as well all know polls these days are horse shit anyway.

Lots of Dems helped the crash along and Hillary voted for the war so take your idiotic partisan shit and stuff it right back where it came from.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Well I look forward to the proclaimed release next week.  

I'm rather curious just how adept the US actually is at finding these hacktivists, especially considering that I know of more than one who've been handily evading them since 1995.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Obama is going to be releasing more information next week.  There will be thorough outing of this incident.   John McCain & Lindsey Graham are promising more sanctions against Russia.  _They are PISSED--they know a lot more than what they're putting on._


You better believe they are pissed! They wanted Hillary to win.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> If you know how they got in and where the weaknesses are, you can silently turn the tables on them instead and using the knowledge in a more surreptitious way to pressure them. You whisper in their ear not force them to put their fist up. You crawl back through their mouse holes and gather intel on them or share intel with other "enemies" of russia and let them get their hands cut off instead.


When your the leader of DumFuckistanians who adore you, you can do whatever you want.  They will hail you Chief DumbFuck.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



I did read and watched what was being said............... But you didn't like it because of your fascination with Putin.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Hell of a job Obama has done over there.


Don't forget he destroyed the Democrat Party looking out for his own ass. I guess that was one good thing he accomplished.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



So you're upset that the Russians tried to undermine our "democracy"?


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


ICE DOLT  GWB sent the bs info in and kept dissenting info out  HE pulled the trigger  so stop playing repub ah and blame everything on Dems


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


No, we say show the evidence they did. You don't pay attention


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


You can prove that statement, or are you playing the fake news game again?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



When he stops doing stupid and reckless actions, we will stop criticizing him for it.

Until then, we are going to speak out for what's right regardless of the fact that you want us to be quiet stupid lemmings like yourself.

Nevermind the fact that when trump becomes president you'll be critical of him every day


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
> ...



But kind of redundant when preceded by a disclaimer that says this:

*does not provide any warranties of any kind regarding any information” –*


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > What are these Russian sanctions going to accomplish? Specifically?
> ...


How? I haven't seen any info in what the sanctions were. So how is it you do?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Because trump isn't stupid enough to fall for a phishing scam?

Putin humiliated Obama this morning with his response to his childish move


----------



## Eloy (Dec 30, 2016)

Ex-KGB officer Vladimir Putin clearly wants to keep known American spies close and under a watchful eye.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



CIA CAUGHT LYING
FBI CAUGHT LYING and buying WHORES and drugs
OBAMA caught lying  
Oh yes a total Government we can trust to the soul aye.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...


And Trump lied about never lying..


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

Eloy said:


> Ex-KGB officer Vladimir Putin clearly wants to keep known American spies close and under a watchful eye.



*Billionaire globalist George Soros has penned a panicked rant in which he decries President-elect Donald Trump as a “would be dictator” who threatens the future of the new world order.*

In an article for Project Syndicate, Soros begins by mentioning how he lived under both Nazi and then Soviet rule in Hungary before asserting that “various forms of closed societies – from fascist dictatorships to mafia states – are on the rise.”


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be greater when he can't deliver some of his big bullshit promises.
> ...



You are about 3 years behind............... I thought the discussions is about hacking, Putinishm, racismand and traitorism.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then how was there interference?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
> ...


Cool, post the information that shows a hack. Phishing isn't hacking. Then post up where Russia is mentioned. Thanks. Se, I didn't see that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Helped crash.

You mean blocked all attempts to reform the system to prevent the crash.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 30, 2016)

Clearly the Russian plants on USMB have exposed themselves for what they are, Russian plants..


*WASHINGTON --* U.S. intelligence services don’t often release the details of their analysis, but Thursday they did as part of an ongoing effort to pull back the curtain on what U.S. officials believe is malicious Russian cyber activity code named Grizzly Steppe.

Investigators believe the initial cyberattack of Democratic Party officials began in the summer of 2015.
The first hacking unit, dubbed APT29, sent out a barrage of emails containing a “malicious link to over 1,000 recipients, including multiple U.S. government victims.” Once someone clicked on the link, the hackers were in the system.

According to the document, the hackers “successfully compromised” the “U.S. political party” and stole “email from several accounts.”

About a year later, in the spring of 2016, another hacking unit called APT28 also targeted Democratic Party officials, and once again deployed malicious emails that “tricked recipients into changing their passwords.” According to U.S. intelligence officials, that hack likely gave Russian operatives access to the information of senior Democratic Party officials, which was then “leaked to the press and publicly disclosed.”

Russia has denied the allegations, but a U.S. official said, “I would never expect Russia to come out with their hands up and acknowledge what they did.”
U.S. intelligence agencies release analysis of Russian cyber espionage


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



TRUTH....... YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH. 

You can voice you rights and all that crap........ But kissing and adoring Putin with all your might against your own government ........... Is totally totally different story. 

Immature, Reckless, Stupid? They hack into our system................... Would you just lay there and die and do nothing like Trump?  

Obama did right thing kicking Putin ass.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Democrats intend to keep pressing for war with Russia so they can say Trump either started war with Russia or refused to declare war on Russia because he is a Russian sympathizer.
> 
> They believe they have a lock.



Why do you always post this kind of stupidity?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Funny because I've been calling Putin a geopolitical threat since the bush administration while some idiots mocked that. It's just embarrassing to watch an idiot discredit our nation for a matter of pride


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness......
> ...


What makes you say that? Lol.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



As my late father once said "that boy has too much sugar in his tank"


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


What's your evidence congress was kept in the dark? There must be a million websites posting it, should be easy.

Go gitter done fast eddie, I'll wait.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Metzor said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Unnecessary tensions between hillary and putin???? 
No we came close enough to those tensions.
Now Obama wants to heat things up?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No he didn't........ All he said this morning was that he is very scared to retaliate and he knows there are more coming.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Obama the petulant prat is looking so silly right now. Let's hope Putin just swats him away for the next 20 or so days.
> ...


For 20 days. Ha ha ha. Putin wishes you happy New Year. Lol.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Ah, I've figured it out.   Some troll has a bootleg version of the late and lamented Autorantic Virtual Moonbat.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Oh he did not


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



And Putin is telling the truth. See? YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Metzor said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Couldn't be more wrong. Pure speculation.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Whatever you say TYOLKA.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Breaking: State Department expels 20 Nigerian diplomats after John Podesta fails to receive $1 million wire transfer from nephew of Prince Okezi.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Quack Quack Quack Quack ............... Its fun to see Obama kicking Putin ass. I'm sure all you Putin lovers and Obama haters didn't like that. 
GOOD JOB OBAMA.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He's a perfect example of just how effective a disinformation campaign can be. He heard "crooked Hillary" so many times with every new email dump that he no longer can see anything else. Putin and Trump played them so well, they don't even believe it happened at all.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Clearly the Russian plants on USMB have exposed themselves for what they are, Russian plants..
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON --* U.S. intelligence services don’t often release the details of their analysis, but Thursday they did as part of an ongoing effort to pull back the curtain on what U.S. officials believe is malicious Russian cyber activity code named Grizzly Steppe.
> ...


And the republican traitors on this board would shat their pants if it was republicans spied on   cowards, traitors republicans


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Your right...... Trump puppet will follow his master Putin in 20 days.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He doesn't know.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No it's you that expects everyone to believe what you say and when they don't you go on middle school rants.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You have no idea what is actually going on so you?

We weren't hacked. Nobody is even claiming We were. 

The claim is that the DNC was allegedly hacked. The DNC. A private organization. And it was hacked because top Democrat officials fell for a phishing scam and handed them their passwords. 

Now because of that emails showing that democrats were rigging the primary were exposed. You guys aren't upset in the slightest that the democrats were rigging the primary, no you are upset that the Russians allegedly exposes them.

And this has offended you so much that you are trying to escalate tensions with Russia, another nation on the un security counsel.

Now you can probably understand why most sane and rational people might think this is overkill for allegedly exposing accurate emails depicting Democrat corruption. Emails that according to you contained nothing and which not a single Republican has said influenced their vote in this election.

But you aren't sane or rational. Somehow this is kissing putins butt and him not taking the bait with Obama is somehow him getting his act kicked.

You're a special kind of stupid If you actually believe that.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


With all his friends in Russia , so many interests of his tied there  Dump will feel right at home with putin and russia


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


From Putin:

“While we reserve the right to take reciprocal measures, we’re not going to downgrade ourselves to the level of irresponsible ‘kitchen’ diplomacy,” Mr. Putin said, using a common Russian idiom for quarrelsome and unseemly acts. “In our future steps on the way toward the restoration of Russia-United States relations, we will proceed from the policy pursued by the administration” of Donald J. Trump.

Obama looking more stoooopod by the hour. Lol.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama should be embarrassed. Putin just humiliated him internationally.
> 
> He couldn't even show some class and maturity leaving office



Putin just told you that he's waiting for his boy, Donny and you missed it entirely. His boy will handle it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You brought up broken promises, not me.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > It's not surprising that you don't understand that it has nothing to do with what was exposed but rather how, by whom and for what reason.
> ...



It's not speculation. It's been said many times by public officials. Your unwillingness or your inability to recognize that fact only points to your partisan nature.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It only took you 100 pages to glean that rather obvious fact.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> And the republican traitors on this board would shat their pants if it was republicans spied on   cowards, traitors republicans


What did they have to hide? They were not in collusion with the corrupt media outlets and didn't have a rigged primary. 

It's funny watching you snowflakes melt. Poor babies!


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

McCain  involved,,,
Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) has scheduled a hearing for Thursday on cyber threats to the United States.

The Senate Armed Services Committee chairman has been an outspoken critic of Russia, whom U.S. officials have said is responsible for the hack and release of documents from Democratic groups, including the Democratic National Committee, leading up to the election.

According to CNN, McCain's hearing next week will address Russia's alleged hacking campaign during the election.

The hearing will come a week after the Obama administration announcednew sanctions on Russia in response to the election interference.



Witnesses invited to the hearing include Director of National Intelligence James Clapper, Under Secretary of Defense for Intelligence Marcel Lettre and Adm. Michael Rogers, head of U.S. Cyber Command and director of the National Security Agency.

The Senate Armed Services Committee indicated there is also a possibility of a closed session following the hearing Jan. 5, allowing lawmakers to receive an update on sensitive information.

The announcement comes in the wake of a new intelligence report, released Thursday, that summarized Moscow's hacking effort of multiple Democratic Party officials for the purposes of interfering in the election.

The administration announced retaliatory measures in response to the Kremlin's hacking campaign, including new sanctions against top Russian officials and expulsion of 35 Russian "operatives" from the U.S.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> McCain  involved,,,
> Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) has scheduled a hearing for Thursday on cyber threats to the United States.
> 
> The Senate Armed Services Committee chairman has been an outspoken critic of Russia, whom U.S. officials have said is responsible for the hack and release of documents from Democratic groups, including the Democratic National Committee, leading up to the election.
> ...


And like the ****'s they are Repubs refuse to man up


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*"Quack Quack Quack Quack"*


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> In all seriousness......
> Would you rather russia work with the US against China or with China against the US?
> 
> Obama has no imagination.  Smarter player are involved


*Russia is far more likely to work with the Chinese against the US because they have far more interest in Common with China than the US. China is Russia's top trading partner.  Russia needs Chinese investments and China needs Russian Oil. They share the same major allies, North Korea, Iran, Syria who both countries supply arms and have defense agreements.  Russia recognizes China's claim to Taiwan and Tibet which the US doesn't.   China supports Russia's claims in the Ukraine and opposes US support for the Ukraine.  Both countries have lukewarm to occasional hostile relations with Israel, a close alley of the US.  Both countries have opposed NATO since it's very beginning of which the US is a major supporter. China and Russia are the only two major communist countries left and their leaders are strongly opposed to American democracy.

About the only the issue that the US and Russia are in agreement is limiting the proliferation of nuclear weapons.  However, with Trump's statements encouraging other countries to get nuclear weapons and his lack of opposition to a nuclear arms race, even that agreement is questionable.   *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*"All he said this morning was that he is very scared" 
*
Putin scared?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



By exposing actual Democrat plots to undermine our "democracy"....

You seriously took the bait on that one?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Putin isn't afraid of Obungles...only an Obamabot would think so


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Imagine that.You only had to make yourself look like a dope to accomplish that.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> McCain  involved,,,
> Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) has scheduled a hearing for Thursday on cyber threats to the United States.
> 
> The Senate Armed Services Committee chairman has been an outspoken critic of Russia, whom U.S. officials have said is responsible for the hack and release of documents from Democratic groups, including the Democratic National Committee, leading up to the election.
> ...



"The Kremlin's hacking campaign"  ...So our government claims to have evidence of a direct link to Putin's directive then, how intriguing.  Why then throw us the Guiccfer 2.0 and  the fishing bears... and why make us wait a week but for... ah yes bait... for whom though?  Is it a "we don't actually know so we're hoping someone spooks" or is it "we haven't managed to kill the damn fly yet"? 

Either is mildly embarrassing of course since they've known of this vulnerability for quite a while - hell the public was informed in October.  Did they let someone slip through their fingers?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Why would a man like Putin be afraid of Obama?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

>>
The report provides no evidence that the hacking was the work of Russian intelligence agencies.  It merely states it as a fact

The U.S. Government confirms that two different RIS actors participated in the intrusion into a U.S. political party.

The two “actors” in question are the two groups of hackers known as Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear.  As I have pointed out previously, the claim that these two groups of hackers act for Russian intelligence has so far been based purely on inference, with no hard facts behind it.

There is nothing in this report that changes that, or which substantiates this claim, and nothing in the report that remotely resembles a hard fact to support it. On the contrary as the paragraph I have quoted above shows, the claim is still based purely on inference . That the claim is entirely inferential, and may be based on completely false reasoning, is it turns out also the opinion of an expert in this field.

The rest of the report  – which is to say nearly all of it – is taken up with technical information intended to confirm the existence of the hacking – something which no-one denies happened – and various suggestions for ways to mitigate against such hacking in the future.  Whilst this is no doubt helpful, it is hardly the issue under discussion.  Frankly it looks like padding, made to make the report look longer and more substantial than it actually is.<<

>>Previous JARs have not attributed malicious cyber activity to specific countries or threat actors. However, public attribution of these activities to RIS is supported by technical indicators from the U.S. Intelligence Community, DHS, FBI, the private sector, and other entities. This determination expands upon the Joint Statement released October 7, 2016, from the Department of Homeland Security and the Director of National Intelligence on Election Security. This activity by RIS is part of an ongoing campaign of cyber-enabled operations directed at the U.S. government and its citizens. These cyber operations have included spearphishing campaigns targeting government organizations, critical infrastructure entities, think tanks, universities, political organizations, and corporations leading to the theft of information. In foreign countries, RIS actors conducted damaging and/or disruptive cyber-attacks, including attacks on critical infrastructure networks. In some cases, RIS actors masqueraded as third parties, hiding behind false online personas designed to cause the victim to misattribute the source of the attack. This JAR provides technical indicators related to many of these operations, recommended mitigations, suggested actions to take in response to the indicators provided, and information on how to report such incidents to the U.S. Government.<<


This is what Obama wants to start a war over


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

OMG Aris2chat, of course the BEARS are Russian, Bears, Russian, come on you have to see the connection there!  Oh and of course, they went on holiday the same day as the Russian gov - it's iron clad I tell you, iron fucking clad.  [/sarc]

~sigh~  Our government is fucking with us by not coming straight out with their damned evidence and I'm rather irked by it.  I fucking pay the bastards the least they could do is fucking tell me what I need to know without the god damn political games...


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


It is speculation and will remain as such till it can be factually verified. The frequency with which it is repeated does nothing to alter that fact.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Republicans and Chump resent Obama acting Presidential


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



We aren't saying Putin is an angel, the points you Russian haters miss is " He is being set up " to look like the bad guy.  
Putin does not want a war,   PUtin is not hacking our system your own shit licking Gov tells you that because they are the very a holes doing the hacking  they turn around tell you clueless that " RUSSIA DID IT" .....
Remember they blamed BUSH Obama included c'mon the fkr is lying all the way around. Obama that is. 

YOU AND OHTERS ARE VICTIMS OF PYSCHOLOGICAL WARFARE/SOCIAL ENGINEERING....


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Republicans and Chump resent Obama acting Presidential



lol


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> G-d only knows what else he has in store during his epic temper tantrum


That butt pirate isn't beyond being arrested for treason after his regime ends.  Atty General Sessions may very well do that.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Republicans and Chump resent Obama acting Presidential



Well it is comforting to know that ya'll are cutting your nose off your faces to spite yourselves - after all this gives Trump your full permission to act without any evidence at all.  It's really beautiful for the Trump agenda in the end - ooo I wonder if the Russian's hacked the DNC so hard they're actually working for Trump now?!?  ~ orders tin foil ~


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Republicans and Chump resent Obama acting Presidential



*"Republicans and Chump resent Obama acting Presidential"
*
He's not acting Presidential, he's acting like a toddler having a tantrum.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > In all seriousness......
> ...



Hence the smarter heads setting things in play.
Russia can be made a better ally and work against china with the right leadership.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Thank you Putin also, for destabilizing Europe by increasing the flood of refugees due to your bombing campaign targeting civilians...I had forgotten about that.  I wonder if that is a deliberate ploy in revenge for Europe's part in the sanctions?
> 
> U.S. NPR & OSCE: Russia Bombs Syria to Force Refugees into Europe


Merkel opened the doors wide.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> OMG Aris2chat, of course the BEARS are Russian, Bears, Russian, come on you have to see the connection there!  Oh and of course, they went on holiday the same day as the Russian gov - it's iron clad I tell you, iron fucking clad.  [/sarc]
> 
> ~sigh~  Our government is fucking with us by not coming straight out with their damned evidence and I'm rather irked by it.  I fucking pay the bastards the least they could do is fucking tell me what I need to know without the god damn political games...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans and Chump resent Obama acting Presidential
> ...


Yeah    Let him show how tough he is by attacking Iraq   OH ,,, you weaklings already did that


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Aris2chat, of course the BEARS are Russian, Bears, Russian, come on you have to see the connection there!  Oh and of course, they went on holiday the same day as the Russian gov - it's iron clad I tell you, iron fucking clad.  [/sarc]
> ...



*"Yeah Let him show how tough he is by attacking Iraq OH ,,, you weaklings already did that"
*
How old are you, about 10 years-old, thought so, it's good that Timmy has someone in his own age group to play with now.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

DUH!!  Your ilk has been busy accusing us of being unamerican, racist, sexist, Russian spies for months, what ya'll didn't believe your own bullshit?  We're fucking deplorables and we're coming for you soon! 

~ titters ~


----------



## Metzor (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Metzor said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Obama wouldn't care if republicans had been hacked. That's how democrats operate.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


You and Ray Charles have the same problem


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election



No people know that Putin is just waiting for The Donald to take office, for the world we only have 21 days now then adults will be in charge.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Aris2chat, of course the BEARS are Russian, Bears, Russian, come on you have to see the connection there!  Oh and of course, they went on holiday the same day as the Russian gov - it's iron clad I tell you, iron fucking clad.  [/sarc]
> ...


Weaklings like Hillary? LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



No and no.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election
> ...


Yeah the KGB adult whose butt trump will kiss


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election


Dump? You ARE a toddler! Go back to the playground. If Putin revealed how corrupt Democrats are he did us a favor. But most of us already knew.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election
> ...


All Putin has to do is tell Dump  what a good man he is  Dump will eat that up


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Corrupt???  you republicans all but invented corrupt   All slime


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



*"Yeah the KGB adult whose butt trump will kiss"
*
Do you have anything intelligent to add or is it all just on the level of a 10 year-old posting Leftist Memos? Thought so.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Oh fuck you eddie. You're boring. You have nothing. Bye.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Gee Lucy  I wish I could post like you  lol


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Ice Nazi I hate to see you go   Please take Lucy with you


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

Obama is making more regulations and trying to tie more complications into Obamacare to make it impossible to undo.
Turkey has presented proof Obama was behind the UN resolution and will try to recognize palestine.
Oh, his work is far from done.  
Does not help that Kerry is involved in his own corruption scandal.
They want to screw things up royally before the movers pull up


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

Obie is smearing as much shit around as he can to make it difficult for Trump. He is a immature asshole like all liberals.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

*Obama Unleashes 3,853 Regs, 18 For Every Law, Record 97,110 Pages Of Red Tape*


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Yea it's a real shitter that their credibility has gone down the tubes so bad most of the world isn't buying nor playing.  Smart folks would have saved up a few brownie points for today instead of spending them all on ACA, but you know how them lefties are at staying within their budgets.  C est la vie


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

*Putin Vows Not To Stoop To President’s Level Over Sanctions, Looks Ahead To Trump*
In a sharp departure from Russia’s previous strategy of responding to U.S. sanctions in kind, President Vladimir Putin said Friday he would not kick out American diplomats — one day after President Barack Obama moved to expel 35 Russian intelligence operatives. Putin said he was already looking ahead to the incoming Trump administration — but he vowed that Moscow would stand firm. “Although we have the right to retaliate, we will not resort to irresponsible ‘kitchen’

Putin vows not to stoop to president's level over sanctions, looks ahead to Trump


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election
> ...



*"You ARE a toddler!" 




*


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Obie is smearing as much shit around as he can to make it difficult for Trump. He is a immature asshole like all liberals.


ANYONE making it difficult for the repub party is going a good thing   Repubs are scum who when they get their way America suffers


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> >>
> The report provides no evidence that the hacking was the work of Russian intelligence agencies.  It merely states it as a fact
> 
> The U.S. Government confirms that two different RIS actors participated in the intrusion into a U.S. political party.
> ...


*This is like other reports out of Homeland Security.  They're not complete. However, they can't be because they are a security agency.  They can not give complete details of who, when, where, and how without compromising their operation.  This report gave names and code which was common to previous known Russian attacks. What is missing is details as to how those previous attacks were linked to the Russians as well the current attacks.  That information is available to Obama and will be available to Trump, and if they choose to investigate, the Senate Committee on Intelligence.  However, it will probably not be revealed to the public for good reason. *


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I suppose that depends on who repeats it.
Your partisan refusal to accept this issue leaves you with nothing but speculation and goofy conspiracies to explain Obama's actions.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Obie is smearing as much shit around as he can to make it difficult for Trump. He is a immature asshole like all liberals.
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>
> ...


...EXCEPT they refused to provide said information to congress. Anyone with half a brain knows why. It's a bunch of horse shit speculations.

AND, all this fuss over revealing Democrat corruption but no discussion on the corruption. Dishonest fuckers!


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Obie is smearing as much shit around as he can to make it difficult for Trump. He is a immature asshole like all liberals.
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > >>
> ...




13 page JAR report from the 29th is online


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Dec 30, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> DUH!!  Your ilk has been busy accusing us of being unamerican, racist, sexist, Russian spies for months, what ya'll didn't believe your own bullshit?  We're fucking deplorables and we're coming for you soon!
> 
> ~ titters ~



Hey, if the shoe fits.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Are they thigh high boots ~ lecherous grin ~


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

six billion in midnight regulations


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election


*Putin has already said he will not respond to the US until after Trump takes* *office.* *That will allow the two of them to agree upon some action so both can save face and bury this incident.  However, Trump's impulsive, unpredictable behavior may lead him to reverse his course in regard to Putin.  A few weeks from now we may find ourselves moving toward a military confrontation with Russia or an alliance.   *


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election
> ...



Main media went nuts with CNN claim of Putin closing US school.
They were suckered, more pie on their face


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

A grown up speaks:

We regard the recent unfriendly steps taken by the outgoing US administration as provocative and aimed at further weakening the Russia-US relationship. This runs contrary to the fundamental interests of both the Russian and American people. Considering the global security responsibilities of Russia and the United States, this is also damaging to international relations as a whole.



As it proceeds from international practice, Russia has reasons to respond in kind. *Although we have the right to retaliate, we will not resort to irresponsible ‘kitchen’ diplomacy but will plan our further steps to restore Russian-US relations based on the policies of the Trump Administration. *



The diplomats who are returning to Russia will spend the New Year’s holidays with their families and friends. We will not create any problems for US diplomats. We will not expel anyone. We will not prevent their families and children from using their traditional leisure sites during the New Year’s holidays. Moreover, I invite all children of US diplomats accredited in Russia to the New Year and Christmas children’s parties in the Kremlin.



*It is regrettable that the Obama Administration is ending its term in this manner. Nevertheless, I offer my New Year greetings to President Obama and his family.*

My season’s greetings also to President-elect Donald Trump and the American people.



I wish all of you happiness and prosperity.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


McCain will find out thursday


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election
> ...


All Putin has to do is bullshit trump telling him what a great man what a great president he is  Dump will be like a moth to a flame


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> View attachment 104489


If I were Obama I'd recall those we have in Russia now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



John McCain is a psychopath and a friend of terrorists.












John McCain the psychopath describes ISIS and Al-Nusra aka Al-Qaeda as "brave fighters who are risking their lives for freedom and need our help"


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yeah hes no hero   My heroes aren't captured  ,,,DUMP


----------



## paperview (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


Trump just gave Putin a big wet sloppy twitter kiss.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

paperview said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Republicans are the KBG murderers friend   If dump says shit Republicans ask how much


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



In a war situation should you let the enemy capture you alive?

If I ever have to be in a war situation, which I hope I'm not, but if I am then the enemy doesn't get to capture me alive, I'll put a bullet in my own head before I allow myself to be captured alive, this is the honourable thing to do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



*"Republicans are the KBG murderers friend If dump says shit Republicans ask how much"
*
Huh?* *


----------



## paperview (Dec 30, 2016)

paperview said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


And the Russian Embassy just kissed back.


----------



## paperview (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Thanks for just taking a hot brown shit on all of our P.O.W's.

Keep it classy.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I am non partisan and quite liberal in my beliefs, but that aside, it seems we are on equal footing as you are equally working in the realm of conspiracy. Despite your unwillingness to acknowledge it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

paperview said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



*"Keep it classy."
*
I wear a uniform, that makes me already classy. I would put a bullet in my own head rather than allow myself to be captured alive, that makes me classy and honourable.

Have you ever worn a uniform?


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Yes Army Ft Bliss,,,Basic Ft Leonard Wood,,Drafted   Didn't have a bad foot or enough $ to buy a doctor off like Dump did


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Well Bill Clinton dodged the Draft also.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


and you folks gave him hell for it   but chump gets the gentle treatment


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> A grown up speaks:
> 
> We regard the recent unfriendly steps taken by the outgoing US administration as provocative and aimed at further weakening the Russia-US relationship. This runs contrary to the fundamental interests of both the Russian and American people. Considering the global security responsibilities of Russia and the United States, this is also damaging to international relations as a whole.
> 
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 104489
> ...



FYI

PropOrNot Is Out of Step with President-elect Trump -- Paul Craig Roberts - PaulCraigRoberts.org
The suppression of truth website, PropOrNot, which hides behind a secret identity in order to libel truthtellers, claims that the Russian government worked with 200 websites, described as “Russian agents,” in order to achieve the election of Donald Trump. A number of Hillary advocates include Trump as a member of the conspiracy.

Trump himself told Time magazine: “I don’t believe Russia interfered.”

Indeed, how would the accused websites reach millions of red state Americans? I doubt many of them read my website, and if they did they would probably regard me with suspicion.

Americans know what happened to them financially under Clinton, Bush, and Obama. They don’t need “Russian agents” to tell them that they are suffering. They heard Trump say that the system doesn’t work for them. Finally a presidential candidate told them what they already know and have been waiting for a politician to say. They didn’t need Putin to tell them to vote for Trump.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > A grown up speaks:
> ...


A grown up ? A KGB  murderer?   A psycho   who trump emulates


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > AnCap'n_Murica said:
> ...


4.6 %Unemployment?? 15 million jobs gained??? ALL without ONE DROP of repub slime help?  IRAS climb  as dow triples??  What do repubs want?? Blood?


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




LMFAO keep believing that fake bs information and your fantasy world should function well.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Just what do you expect when robots take the place of 100's of workers , when new inventions cut down severely employment and  no sickness no unions no off days ??  and those hurt the most aren't trained to do the jobs available? You blame Obama ??? If so thats BS


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is going to be releasing more information next week.  There will be thorough outing of this incident.   John McCain & Lindsey Graham are promising more sanctions against Russia.  _They are PISSED--they know a lot more than what they're putting on._
> ...




*We haven't seen a BI-Partisan action like this since 9/11.   *Something is up, and they're going to disclose it before Comrade Trump is sworn in.  _If he's sworn in?_
_Lindsey Graham Says 99 Percent Of Senate Agrees On Russian Hacks_

I think Senate and House Republicans know that the worst thing that could happen to their chances of retaining the Senate & House would be to swear him in one day, only to follow with impeachment proceedings the next--thereby installing Mike Pense as President.  With Hillary Clinton leading in the popular vote by 2.8 million, t_his country would  explode if they did that, and they would put reelection targets on all of their backs.  Which is probably why senate and house Republicans have been avoiding the Trump tower, as if it has been infected with the Ebola virus._

_So Obama throws out* all *the Russian Diplomats, and one admitted to have continual contact with the Trump  campaign. * I think this New York Times article has more legs.  *This article was written BEFORE Obama took this action._
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=0


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Well I agree on the robot bs,  they will take the  jobs many, many jobs. 
Those begging for 15 bucks an hour have no idea what they are in store for either.  They will lose their jobs to a robot it's cheaper no health coverage needed not to mention the cost of everything goes up so those all hopped up on bigger pay checks are going to live just like they are now. 
Rent goes up, food goes up ......they just don't get it.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



P.S.  This has been going on waaaay before Obama it's just blowing open on his watch. 
Trump has nothing to do with it he is not even President yet. 

2. Obama is fkn asshole whose got his cult followers fkn brainwashed with nothing but BS..


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


AND the 2 republican leaders in congress are ALL FOR what obama has done   they just want more Gonna be a great 2 weeks with trump  supporting putin and many pubs not


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


LOL Pretty soon a robot will be serving you your big mac


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




No they won't I won't touch that crap .  Ever hear of PINK SLIME............... might be what's wrong with America's logic and critical thinking skills. haha


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




*‘PINK SLIME’ (BEEF PASTE WITH AMMONIA) GOOD FOR KIDS, SAYS BEEF PRODUCTS, INC*
What can we do? The best way to know for sure that your meat is ‘slime-free’ is to buy fresh, locally grown meat from someone you know or buy meat that is certified ‘USDA Organic.’ Consumers should absolutely vote with their feet and their wallets. A grocery store that wants to defend the practice of calling dog food laced with ammonia ‘good for kids’ is certainly not worthy of trust or patronage. Additionally, parents should contact the administrator of their child’s school lunch program to make them aware, if they are not already, of this outrage. Meanwhile, a sack-lunch is always a good idea!

Sign the petition, “Tell USDA to STOP Using Pink Slime in School Food!”
http://www.change.org#

Sources for this article include:
1 2 http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/03/12/031212-news-pink-slime-1-2/
3 http://abcnews.go.com
4 http://www.dailymail.co.uk
5 http://supermarketnews.com


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Actually I do and so half of Americans that voted believed that Putin hacked into our system in order to help Trump win. During campaign Trump invited the Russians to hack into DNC and continue admiring Putin. If you don't believe that...... Then you are insulting your own intelligence. 
You are soooooo concern about Hillary rigging the primary but you are NOT concern that foreign government interfering into our system? Are you even an American? 

Corruption ......... Trump was sued for fraud, cheat on his foundation, bribing and refused to release his tax returns because he is hiding something. 

Based from what was shown I believed my government more than the Russians and Putin. And your only point you are making is defending Putin innocence comrade. Pooting thug deserves what he got coming.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Great post  thanks    but repub heads are hard ,,,very hard


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Sure Tyolka......... we understand how much you believed and love Putin. I'm sure Putin is saving you a house in LOKH or BUDGETNIK community but don't forget to return the shopping cart that you borrowed from your grocery. Proshchay.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


. Wishing ill on people does no one's cause any favors. People need to be more optimistic in life, and suuure tech will change the landscape over time of course, but it's not something that folks should fear or be threatened with. Everything should be done to lift up America, along with it's businesses, and it's citizens who live and work here. Trump has been doing a great job on hammering the message of making America great again, and this includes everyone being involved in various levels be it from the lowest rungs to the top rungs.  Trump won't be anybody's wimp or "B" as some like to say here, and therefore he won't be pushing cruel and dispicable agenda's that make people feel as if they don't count in life. There will be a balance reached in it all, and this will be because of the art of the deal in which Trump has built into his DNA. He's not a cruel man, and people will learn this quickly about him, but they best not mistake his kindness for a weakness.  Just sayin.


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Sounds to me like you would have bought your way out if you had the money.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. Still crying... Good grief.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

paperview said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


'Hot brown shit'....yeah, that's really classy


----------



## boedicca (Dec 30, 2016)

So much hatin' on the Russian just for helping Obabble keep his promise of having The Most Transparent Administration EVER!


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Nah..... Putin is just a pussy and scared to retaliate. Trust me there are more coming. 
How in the world that Obama look stupid when he just kick Putiin ass? Sorry if that hurts you and your buddies feelings here. You may want to use a paper towel bc tissue is not good enough to wipe all those tears running down your cheeks. Give some to your buddies here.,

Restoration of US - Russia relations. 
1. Do you honestly believe Putin will stop selling arms to Iran & Syria that terrorize this planet just bc of lying Trump? 
2. Do you honestly believe Putin will stop intimidating his neighbors bc of lying Trump?
3. Do you honestly believe Putin will withdraw from Crimea because of lying Trump?
4. Do you honest believe stop hacking other countries just bc of lying Trump?
5. Do you honestly believe Putin will stop murdering civilians in Syria just bc of lying Trump?

BUT I honestly believe Trump will weaken this country by being a puppet of Putin. Today alone 12/30/16  .......... He fucking admire Putin from being smart.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


The art of the deal?? the book someone else wrote for him AND not cruel??  75 current lawsuits most for non payment of services  makes him a real SOB


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Yeah they've all had to turn into phsco-babble interpreters to support Trump.  Now they're required to defend a Russian cyber attack on the United States--LOL This is the way it has been through-out the campaign season.  They would have crucified any other Republican candidate for what they have ignored with Trump.  

1.  Not releasing income tax returns.
2.  Campaigning on child care subsidies.
3.  Campaigning  on cutting ties with NATO
4.  Threatening American corporations with a 10% penalty tax for overseas jobs.
5.  Threatening tariffs
6.  Hasn't paid a penny in Federal taxes in 18 years, but brags about a 10 billion net worth.
7.  Knows more than our Generals do because he watches T.V. and runs the Miss Universe contest.
8.  Attacking, insulting other Republicans with lies and absurdities, while they cheered him on.
9.  Chasing off every minority block you can shake a  stick at.
10.  Launching vile vulgar comments toward women.

_Imagine what they would have said if Obama had proposed or done any of the above or anyone ELSE for that matter, other than Trump._

The list goes on and on, yet they flew right over other more qualified experienced REAL Republicans and landed on the most angry one of the bunch.  A T.V reality star that has conflicts of interest coming out of every door, including Russia.
Donald Trump's Many, Many, Many, Many Ties to Russia

https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M5bce17576f88ec4276301e742e34af96o0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=240&h=170


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Being a foreigner, what do you care one way or the other?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



No I didn't. You did.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Actually I do and so half of Americans that voted believed that Putin hacked into our system in order to help Trump win. During campaign Trump invited the Russians to hack into DNC and continue admiring Putin. If you don't believe that...... Then you are insulting your own intelligence.


Hah, you're an idiot. Like half of Americans that think like you. Trump made a joke regarding Hillary's missing 33,000 emails saying if they had them. For you to not know or understand means you are hopelessly deranged and stupid. You really should not be voting.

Plus you can't understand the real problem for you is the emails showed how corrupt the Dems are. Russians or no Russians. Sucks to be you.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Sure you do...... You are here defending your beloved Putin. Stop posting those funny picture that doesn't makes you look smart.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Stupid lying asshole.

"It will be greater when he can't deliver some of his big bullshit promises."


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Nah..... Putin is just a pussy and scared to retaliate. Trust me there are more coming.


Sure. Lol


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You don't like funny pics? Awwwwwwww.
What about this one??? This is where Obammy is at right now


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Obama leaves with the legacy of a petulant, puerile adolescent.


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Putin won't retaliate--they've already done enough damage--here's what they did to the PENTAGON.
Russian hack almost brought the U.S. military to its knees

*This is the FIRST time they have interfered into our election process.  
*
The reason why they wanted Trump is because they wanted all  U.S.  Sanctions lifted. *It clearly has backfired on them,* and they may try and correct some of the damage by casually leaking information on the Trump campaign.

*There has NEVER been such a severe action taken against Russia*.  And there's more to come.  _This is far from over._


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



And if he is not scared ....... he could have retaliated but he didn't. Sorry Putin is a chicken shit.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You sound like a 5 yr old, just like Obama.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.


Thankfully, Putin is laughing at Obama Clown


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*"Putin is just a pussy"
*
You'd like Putin to grab you by the pussy.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I do and so half of Americans that voted believed that Putin hacked into our system in order to help Trump win. During campaign Trump invited the Russians to hack into DNC and continue admiring Putin. If you don't believe that...... Then you are insulting your own intelligence.
> ...



The disingenuous outrage over "Trump soliciting Russia to hack Hillary emails" is fucking retarded and part of the reason Trump won.

Many Americans are no longer listening to the lying snowflakes.

This election was a VERY FIRM "fuck off" to snowflakes.

It's possible to disagree with Obama on policy without being "RACIST". Snowflakes leveraged their racist bullshit into political hay, and many people had enough of that stupid shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



NO WE ARE NOT. We are the patriotic Americans supporting our government............ There are several published evidence  coming from my ( not yours) intelligence agencies that Putin hacked our system but you refused to believe that. 
You and your buddies here are nothing but protecting Putin which makes YOU and the rest of Putin followers are TRAITORS..... Stop insulting your own intelligence.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Sure, bucs


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like this nobel peace prize charlatan obama's trying to get another  war going before he leaves office..    Good thing Putin ignores him and just waits for Trump to take over.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

Putin, thank God is an adult. Unlike the failed, petulant, assclown, banana republic leader Obama and his loser 'McCarthyite', sobbing un-American minions.

Next step is to bitch-slap swamp-gator throwback RINO hawks Graham, McShitstain, and Democrap sympathizer Ryan and their minions.

This is good TV!

Did I miss anything?


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You're not an American.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Strikes Back at Russia for Election Hacking
> ...



Not necessarily.  For one thing - this has been going on for a while with no serious repercussions to Russia and giving our intelligence people time to gather evidence.  Spies get caught, even under the most careful regimes.  Why would Russia be any different?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Did we TARGET them?  Big difference. Did we allow an investigation and accept responsibility?  Did Russia?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You created a pretty incredible conspiracy theory with everyone (but Putin) lying to us...just how is it that you got the Dems and Pubs who never agree on anything to buy into this conspiracy?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No corruption needs to be "exposed" - it only needs to be implied to do damage.

If Priebus' emails were leaked by the Russians...you'd be acting the same way we are.  Don't pretend you are any different.  Look at how you blow off Trump's conflicts of interest, improprieties with women, etc.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > so...was leaking Trump's tax returns (illegally) ok by you then?
> ...



None of the Trump supporters are *at all outraged* at the hacking.  There is no evidence (beyond Assange's unsupported claim) that there was a DNC insider.  In fact his family, friends and coworkers deny he would have done that, and he did not have either the skills nor the access.  The fact that he was murdered made him a convenient scapegoat.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


. Why didn't you or won't you honestly compare the candidates eh ?? You are so in the tank for the status quoe agenda of your nemesis, that your blood runneth Demon-crat forever. Well a little tid bit for you - America has had enough of the Dem deplorables running this nation, and they have had enough of them trying to control this nation in the most corrupt deplorable ways imaginable. Trump being an actual refresher from it all, speaks mountains about how bad the Demon-crats are hated.  Not all Democrats, but certainly the Demon-crats who took over the party.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Obie is smearing as much shit around as he can to make it difficult for Trump. He is a immature asshole like all liberals.



On top of that you are also a racist dog.

Difficult for Trump.... Like what? All he have to do is stop kissing his masters ass. What benefits does he gained by kissing Putin? Don't fucking  tell me only the liberals hate this garbage. Are you saying all the right wingers are traitors? Of the 100 senators 99 believed Putin targeted our election.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seriously is trying to throw gasoline on the world before he leaves.
> ...



May Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ Bless President Putin our friend and brother in this time of crisis in the world and may Our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ smite those Godless and God Haters who have fallen into the hands of The Man of Sin, The Angel of The Bottomless Pit.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Bush was not accused of being a warmonger in standing up to Russia over Georgia.  It was his invasion of Iraq that brought that accusation out.

Obama in conjunction with Europe imposed stiff sanctions on Russia for Ukraine.

Can't you at least get the facts right?  I think what you are saying here is "unbelievable".  No actual corruption was exposed in the leaked emails - but a lot could be implied and creatively manipulated, and as far as much of the public is concerned that is as good as the truth.

You aren't the least bit curious about the emails from your own side...no demand for them, no demand that wikileaks provide them...so I don't think "corruption" is your real concern.  Only corruption when it might be your opponents.

Everyone should be concerned that a foreign power is engaged in hacking us and that our systems are this vulnerable.  This time it was the Dems.  Maybe next time it will be you.  Not to mention - they are now looking back over the last 3 elections.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > And Putin bombs Syrian hospitals....yep, he's a man we can all admire all r
> ...



Nope.  No ISIS in the vicinity whatsoever.  Nice try though.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you republican nitwits see Putin is just setting up  for the day Dump becomes President ??  so trump will just ignore the hacking  and fouling of our election
> ...



That's scary.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Obie is smearing as much shit around as he can to make it difficult for Trump. He is a immature asshole like all liberals.
> ...



*"On top of that you are also a racist dog."
*
Ahem*  




*


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


. Russia making us stronger by testing our systems ?? Now if we don't shore up our defences with a quick thank you note to China and Putin, then what kind of rude people are we ??? LOL.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Are you saying that ISIS are not in Syria?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Why would you believe Assange?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Yes, they are errant God-less Globalists whom have lost their path. Thatz what happens when false idols like Soros, are worshipped.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


. If those e-mails had the content that the Democrat e-mails had, then you would be acting like we are.  We blame the culprit and not the messenger, and isn't that how it should be ? Your focus on the messengers tells me just how butt hurt and corrupt you people are.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We are talking about reality here kid we are not in the movie........... when enemy, sexual predator or terrorist kidnap you ........... Your choice and only choice is to survive that is if you value your life. 
You don't kill yourself because of dumb Trump. Killing yourself bc of what you believe about Trump is not and was never been and honorable thing to do. Please go get some help before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Actually you are wrong.  It would still piss the hell out of me that someone was trying to fuck with our elections like that.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


. Good grief, give it up already. 

Y O U - L O S T


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



*"We are talking about reality here kid we are not in the movie........... when enemy, sexual predator or terrorist kidnap you ........... Your choice and only choice is to survive that is if you value your life. 
You don't kill yourself because of dumb Trump. Killing yourself bc of what you believe about Trump is not and was never been and honorable thing to do."

*


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. No what is wrong is that Hillary wasn't indicted. That is what's wrong.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Must be related to 'Starkey'.........speaks similar gibberish.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

paperview said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



That is more than a big wet sloppy kiss.........


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Maybe Trump is being nice to Putin because Putin has video on him mocking disabled people, denigrating POW's and bragging about sexual assault. 

D'oh!!


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 30, 2016)

MindWars said:


> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> 
> The United States on Thursday expelled 35 Russian diplomats and closed two Russian compounds in New York and Maryland in response to a campaign of harassment by Russia against American diplomats in Moscow, a senior U.S. official said on Thursday.
> *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...


*Calm the fuck down......Trump has placed soooo much lipstick on Putin's ass, you white cowards will be safe....so come out the cave, its gonna be okay, stupid bitches!!*


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Maybe Trump is being nice to Putin because Putin has video on him mocking disabled people, denigrating POW's and bragging about sexual assault.
> 
> D'oh!!



You gotta admit, Trump had John McShitstains' number from the get-go...............


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


R U homophobic???


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Just the leather n' chains ones.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



They are all busy defending Putin and Trump. Wonder if they are getting paid by Putin.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



This is my country. I do care with all my heart.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So U R A bigot???


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It wasn't meant as a conspiracy tied to one event. The point I wanted to make was that our government will lie to us and have done so at various times over the course of our history as a nation. It should be the prerogative of every citizen to question the veracity of the governments claims. The fact that you have chosen to accept those claims at face value in no way diminishes the mental state of those who rationally await some form of confirming evidence that support the claims. "Trust us" is no longer going to cut it, nor should it. Faith, the kind that you display, is something that a growing number of Americans have lost. Faith in the political class and faith in the media is on the wane, and rightly so.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


ONLY thing I can remember repubs doing is making the rich richer  What else ? Gave us Iraq and its consequences  gave us a giant recession and what came after.....what good have republicans done?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You're so , you must've thought this party was about you...........


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 30, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No way!!!!!! I like leather.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


 PLEASE move to Canada as quick as you can. This is the kind of deplorable crap Killary blamed on Trump supporters. It is known who the real deplorables are by the evidence mounting more and more and more.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I do and so half of Americans that voted believed that Putin hacked into our system in order to help Trump win. During campaign Trump invited the Russians to hack into DNC and continue admiring Putin. If you don't believe that...... Then you are insulting your own intelligence.
> ...



You are dumb if lying Trump was just joking. Was that a coincidence that Putin hack DNC?

You are clearly demonstrating how dumb you are believing that Putin didn't hack our system....... What evidence do you have that Putin didn't hack our system? 
You are so concern that Hillary rig the primary but you are not concern about foreign government hack our system. See how hypocrite you are.


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...




You would have to presume that 99 members of the Senate are lying, along with the FBI, CIA and 17 other intelligence agencies, including Barack Obama.  And the ONLY one who is telling the truth is Trump, and it's some fat guy sitting on his bed doing all of this--LOL

To hack into a private or public computer is  a FELONY in this country that comes with prison time.  Anyone wanting to risk doing that is going to have a reward for taking that risk.

Obama has stated he will give more information regarding this next week, but certainly you're betting the odds that this is going to come out good for Comrade Trump.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No doubt. Trump will have the power, very, very soon, grasshopper.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. When we get beyond this, it will be known just how politically motivated the Democrats were in trying to undermine the election and the electoral process. We have to look back on this to go foward, and hopefully we will have learned a lot about our so called brothers and sisters.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Trump will remove sanctions from his good friend putin and his favorite country Russia  He wants to make Russia great again


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Not as much as you think when the repub leaders are against him


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Tehon said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



I don't accept them at "face value".  I accept them based on reasonable assumptions.  All politicians lie at some point.  That is a reasonable assumption.  A given.  I think that we can agree on.

What's not reasonable is to assume they are all lying all the time, or, in this particular case - in concert, with each other, with 17 intelligence agencies and with the entire mainstream media.  That is where credibility is stretched.

It's stretched further when people believe Putin (also a known liar) over all of our agencies and elected officials and media.  

The fact that people "demand evidence" - beyond what is provided - is interesting.  Interesting because said evidence was not demanded when NK hacked Sony.  Nor was it demanded when we went after Iran's nuclear enrichment facilities with stuxnet.  Just now.

A considerable amount of evidence has just been released.  I wonder if that will be enough?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Oh that one........... I'm talking about your boy big bullshit promises not Obama. 
What is Obama has anything to do with your boy big promises?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



He can't easily do that...Congress won't back it without getting something from Russia in return.  It was clever maneuvering on Obama's part.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



You realize Trump is not Emperer right?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


. Your only hope eh ?  So you are hoping that the repubs will undermine Trump, otherwise so that you weak deplorable Dems can get your revenge in that way ???


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


. You mad ?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



If you truthfully restate that, it's more like "not as much as you hope."


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


. You Dems keep it up, he might just become one and then what ?  Heck you almost made Obama one.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



You realize that Michelle O. said hope is gone right?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



They should expose and froze Putin billions, cut off Russian banking system and closed more compounds here in US.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


''Tis weird cos a poll suggested the majority of Americans are feeling hopeful right now.


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So what country are you from?  I know you weren't born here.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. Dag, you that mad about your Killary that you would start a war with Russia ?? Are you kin to Hitler maybe ?? Scorched earth policy eh ?


----------



## Tehon (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> What's not reasonable is to assume they are all lying all the time, or, in this particular case - in concert, with each other, with 17 intelligence agencies and with the entire mainstream media. That is where credibility is stretched.



It is not necessary to believe everyone is in on the lie. Only that once the lie is told, people are willing to believe it and disseminate it. The run up to the Iraq war is an excellent example of this.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Nope you may want to direct that question to your buddy Trump.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



You realize that isn't quite what she said right?

The new Michelle Obama quote that will give you hope for 2017
“Yes, I do,” Obama says. “*We feel the difference now. Now, we are feeling what not having hope feels like.*” And then she offered up a gem of wisdom: “Hope is necessary…What else do you have if you don’t have hope? What do you give your kids when you don’t give them hope? Our children respond to crises the way they see us respond. It’s like the toddler that bumps his head on the table and they look up at you to figure out whether it hurts…*Having a grown-up in the White House who can say to you in times of crisis and turmoil, ‘Hey, it’s going to be okay. Let’s remember the good things that we have. Look at all the things that we’re building.'*”


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I asked you  several questions but you only came back about grabbing pussy. I'm disappointed.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...




I suspect Germany. Maybe the Chief Dildo Washer for Angela Merkel?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



He's of course a faggot, he's out of the closet with that picture though


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Make sure you pass it on to yer' kids, vis-a-vis the 'Purple Gumby'.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Dude I'm here protecting my government .... You are on the other side supporting foreign government. Comrade.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Are you enjoying this picture? Be proud of your gayness darling


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Putin, thank God is an adult. Unlike the failed, petulant, assclown, banana republic leader Obama and his loser 'McCarthyite', sobbing un-American minions.
> 
> Next step is to bitch-slap swamp-gator throwback RINO hawks Graham, McShitstain, and Democrap sympathizer Ryan and their minions.
> 
> ...



Yes you are missing bigly. You can move and live  in Russia whenever you are ready kid.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. You haven't been here long have you, because I detect your accent in your writing.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You mean he's smarter than Obama because he didn't take the bait.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> They'll be back....January 21st



Yeah, let the hackers back in. You're a real patriot SILLY. Remember, it is your 17 intelligence agencies saying this. NOT, Obama...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Lost? Like what? 
Killing your self bc you are scared of being a prisoner is an honor thing to do? That's stupidity and cowardice.  Just imagine if all the prisoners will just kill themselves bc its honor thing to do. Good lord.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I know you are confused bc you don't have the faintest idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> View attachment 104543


Lovely pic. What is it you are struggling to convey???


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...


. How convenient.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 104543
> ...



Not struggling to convey anything. The pic speaks for itself.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



yeah, all 17 agencies conspired just because Hillary lost. All the heads of agencies, technos who found the hacks, and a whole slew of people just happen to be on the same page. Do you know the odds of that happening?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. Calm down, now who is going to kill themselves ??


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No Dude........ it's very simple. Lucy wants to kill herself rather than taken as a prisoners. What part of the stupidity is that don't you understand?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


. Hey y'all didn't mind playing conspiracy theory monopoly when it came to the FBI and Comey ??  Y'all crapped yourselves when you found out Trump already had all the railroads, park place, boardwalk, and the utilities for the win.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. expels 35 Russian diplomats, closes two compounds: official*
> ...



Like this one.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



*"What part of the stupidity is that don't you understand?"
*
Have you been drinking?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



You have a thing for this sort of thing?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Why? I'm very busy defending my country. You should move to Russia.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


No it doesn't. Please elaborate.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > They'll be back....January 21st
> ...


Are we supposed to believe that seventeen intelligence agencies investigated hacking DNC e-mails?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Hey y'all didn't mind playing conspiracy theory monopoly when it came to the FBI and Comey ??  Y'all crapped yourselves when you found out Trump already had all the railroads, park place, boardwalk, and the utilities for the win.



But there is no conspiracy theory with Comey. It is a matter of record he released the non-emails 8 days before the election. No conspiracy. It happened. I didn't crap myself. I laughed. And laughed. And laughed some more.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Not struggling to convey anything. The pic speaks for itself.


No it doesn't. Please elaborate.[/QUOTE]

What are you seeing in the pic?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


*Why should Putin retaliate now?  That would just make things more difficult for Trump. By now, I'm sure they have got this all worked out.  Trump will squash any investigation and praise Putin for not retaliating and damaging US Russian relations.  Putin will praise Trump.  Like Bush and Obama, Trump will be so busy patting himself on the back, that he won't even feel the knife going in.    *


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Are we supposed to believe that seventeen intelligence agencies investigated hacking DNC e-mails?



Dunno. Are you? What is the full story? Did they all work together in concert to see who leaked the emails? Did they work separately? Did they work on different aspects of the issue and then come together and compare notes? Are you saying that no intelligence organisation - or law enforcement agency for that matter - should investigate the hacks? Should it have been a case of c'est la vie? Thing is, I don't know and neither do you. Just a lost of speculation and conspiracy theories from the right. The moment Obama ejected these 'diplomats'  this board's righties and those on Briefart etc said it was "Obama". Well, no it wasn't. It was on the advice of his intelligence and law enforcement agencies. They have the proof and have named names.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Not struggling to convey anything. The pic speaks for itself.
> ...



What are you seeing in the pic?[/QUOTE]
I'm seeing president Putin and president elect Trump out horse riding together.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


How are you defending your country?
By suggesting Trump and Putin are homosexual lovers whilst disparaging homosexuals???


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I'm seeing president Putin and president elect Trump out horse riding together.



There ya go. See not that hard...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What exactly has Putin done? What exactly has Russia done?

The world is more dangerous now after eight years of Barry and his reckless foreign policy, not only his Middle Eastern and North African disasters, but him poking Russia AND China.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

The bottom line for me is that the evidence provided so far is some morons in the DNC clicked on an email link and gave out their user name/password.  If I get further into it, into speculation, then I say that for sure Podesta is one of those hacked, in fact, we have credible reason to believe that he lost his cellphone, and we do know that his emails were provided to Wikileaks - we also have some commentary that said cellphone was handed over to the FBI (and later his laptop as well, and no doubt he gave /them/ his password in the course of an investigation.)

Lets stretch out a bit here, I mean how about Hillary's email server?  We have been repeatedly told that there was not enough /evidence/ to prosecute her for [stupidly] having an insecure server in her bathroom and using it to conduct confidential business.  Repeatedly.  

Yet here we are a couple months later applying sanctions upon a foreign government based upon completely circumstantial evidence - in so much as what was /given/ to us by our government as "evidence" of Russia "attacking" us.  There is zero proof that the election process was hacked.  There isn't even any evidence provided as to any effect upon the elections.  There is no proof that ties these phisher's to the Russians.  In fact, I vividly recall having to defend Wikileaks because all the dem's and MSM were saying the information being leaked was /false/.  Wikileaks has avidly denied it was the Russians, in fact claiming, exactly as well known former CIA agents have, that it was an insider leak.  In fact, we even have Clinton blaming a journalist for it some months ago.  We also have a lot of angst from the Bern fans.


I'm sorry I cannot blindly believe our government without proof, they have lied too often and to be completely frank this whole thing stinks from top to bottom. - which is so very typical of the Clinton's too.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing president Putin and president elect Trump out horse riding together.
> ...


Oh, I see. So Obama expelled the diplomats etc and is blaming Russia for hacking because a fake pic suggests that putin and Trump horse ride together? I guess that sounds about right for you leftards! Lol


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

jasonnfree said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



I was born in Miami my parents arrived here in early 30s and I speak 6 languages. 

Do you want to debate about DNA/Genome Counting, Quatum physics, electrical/mechanical engineering, medical instrumentations, Blood Chemistry & Hematology. Organs Heart, Kidney, Pancreas and Liver.... In 6 languages. Try me.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



I'm just mad because of too much traitors in my country.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


If you were born in Miami,
why you say 
'too much traitors'???


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Sorry you didn't like it.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Donald J. Trump– View attachment 104545Verified account ‏@realDonaldTrump
Great move on delay (by V. Putin) - I always knew he was very smart!
11:41 am - 30 Dec 2016


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Oh, I see. So Obama expelled the diplomats etc and is blaming Russia for hacking because a fake pic suggests that putin and Trump horse ride together? I guess that sounds about right for you leftards! Lol



No, it's more along the lines that Russians can hack US emails and Trumpie and the right-wing neocons loons are okay with this. These are the same loons that have patriotic name and avatars and also bang on about having served. Yet, you'd rather belittle your president than give Putin the good kicking he deserves because the 'win' is more important to you than the security of your country. Sounds about right for you deplorables.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You may want to ask your girlfriend LucyH.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Donald J. Trump– View attachment 104545Verified account ‏@realDonaldTrump
> Great move on delay (by V. Putin) - I always knew he was very smart!
> 11:41 am - 30 Dec 2016



And just to complete the action, Trump just needs to get on his knees and blow Putin next time he sees him. Then the arse fucking will be complete.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see. So Obama expelled the diplomats etc and is blaming Russia for hacking because a fake pic suggests that putin and Trump horse ride together? I guess that sounds about right for you leftards! Lol
> ...


I prefer not to accuse people without evidence. It's a pity Obama is such a sore loser - he has lost all sense and has embarrassed himself - internationally


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see. So Obama expelled the diplomats etc and is blaming Russia for hacking because a fake pic suggests that putin and Trump horse ride together? I guess that sounds about right for you leftards! Lol
> ...


What kind of a 'kicking' do you have in mind?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> From Putin:
> 
> “While we reserve the right to take reciprocal measures, we’re not going to downgrade ourselves to the level of irresponsible ‘kitchen’ diplomacy,” Mr. Putin said, using a common Russian idiom for quarrelsome and unseemly acts. “In our future steps on the way toward the restoration of Russia-United States relations, we will proceed from the policy pursued by the administration” of Donald J. Trump.
> 
> Obama looking more stoooopod by the hour. Lol.




yeah, because as per usual, Putin looks so diplomatic and regal...What do you do for an encore, expouse the virtues of Kim-jong un?


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 30, 2016)

American press is just pissed that Putin, a foreigner, was willing to do a job American "journalists" were unwilling to do.  And he didn't even have to swim The Rio Grande!


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I prefer not to accuse people without evidence. It's a pity Obama is such a sore loser he has lost all sense and has embarrassed himself.



Obama didn't have the evidence. 17 of your law enforcement/security agencies did. Take it up with them.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump– View attachment 104545Verified account ‏@realDonaldTrump
> ...


Trump is right, Putin is smart. Obama? ...not so much.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> What kind of a 'kicking' do you have in mind?



It's already been done. Obama acted.

You know what I find even funnier - but totally unsurprising - is that for the past 8 years  the right-wing loons have said how weak Obama looks internationally and how Russia is not your friend. he finally does something, and now he's a douche. Too funny.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Have you read the report from the "17 security agencies"?  I have.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > From Putin:
> ...


Putin is definitely looking more diplomatic, yes.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I disagree with the knife....... Its more like that thing dangling stuck behind Trump. He might enjoyed it then give up our military and technology secrets.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > From Putin:
> ...


I'm not aware of Kim possessing any virtues, which will be why you've never seen me say so.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



And you are defending Putin.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer not to accuse people without evidence. It's a pity Obama is such a sore loser he has lost all sense and has embarrassed himself.
> ...


Where is the evidence? Do you mean the doc with the disclaimer that says none of what we say is guaranteed?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of a 'kicking' do you have in mind?
> ...


It's already been done, and Putin is still laughing at him and inviting the American kids to the Christmas and New Years party's at the Kremlin.
Some kicking! Lol.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> [
> I'm not aware of Kim possessing any virtues, which will be why you've never seen me say so.



And what virtues does Putin possess other than being a despot?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> It's already been done, and Putin is still laughing at him and inviting the American kids to the Christmas and New Years party's at the Kremlin.
> Some kicking! Lol.



Gee I wonder why he is doing that. I wonder if Trump knows he's now a violin...


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I would be defending anyone against whom there was insufficient evidence.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



1. Please update yourself. 
2. Please update yourself.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I didn't say Putin was virtuous either, I said he is being more diplomatic here. Try reading and comprehending what I actually write.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> I would be defending anyone against whom there was insufficient evidence.



Simply put. I don't believe you. That aside, there is plenty of evidence put forward by your intelligence agencies. THey've even named names.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



That is because I'm fucking pissed, with predictive texting and traveling.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Ive already posted it on this thread - go look for it!


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> [
> I didn't say Putin was virtuous either, I said he is being more diplomatic here. Try reading and comprehending what I actually write.



No. He's playing Trump and the right-wing of America.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I would be defending anyone against whom there was insufficient evidence.
> ...


Well, that is your prerogative.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Are we supposed to believe that seventeen intelligence agencies investigated hacking DNC e-mails?
> ...


Maybe they should consult with the Coast Guard as well.   You can't be too sure.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Is that American pissed - or U.K. Pissed?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. I'm not the one crying about our newly elected President.  I mean if you just can't deal with it, then you know where the door is, and don't let it hit ya where the good Lord split cha.


----------



## Tilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > It's already been done, and Putin is still laughing at him and inviting the American kids to the Christmas and New Years party's at the Kremlin.
> ...


Yes, I'm sure he knows


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey y'all didn't mind playing conspiracy theory monopoly when it came to the FBI and Comey ??  Y'all crapped yourselves when you found out Trump already had all the railroads, park place, boardwalk, and the utilities for the win.
> ...


. No the conspiracy was you thinking that everything was done in a way to hurt Hillary. She was her own worst enemy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*"You may want to ask your girlfriend LucyH."
*
Should beagle9 ask yours?
*





*


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> *What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
> By Washington's Blog
> Global Research, December 29, 2016
> Washington's Blog
> ...



Oh this little nugget. Right. You do know that disclaimer is put on EVERY document they release?? You do know that right? That aside, quoting from a right-wing troll site doesn't help your argument.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> . No the conspiracy was you thinking that everything was done in a way to hurt Hillary. She was her own worst enemy.



I don't think that. I do know that 2.8 million more Americans wanted her president


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Just an example of using predictive texting. 

And if I'm not paying attention it will end up like this........... 
And if I'm not playing games going  ending up your time............


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*If you neglect Putin's background in the KGB, his work to cleanse Russia of all religions except the Russian Orthodox Church, his involvement in assignations, his efforts to control the media in Russia, his hatred on the US, his attempt to destabilize Europe with new missile deployments, violation of Ukraine sovereignty, slaughter of countless thousands of Syrians under the guise of fighting ISIS, arms deals with Iran, violations of nuclear arms reduction agreements, and of course his efforts to interfere in US elections, absolutely nothing. *


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > *What The Russian Hacking Report DOESN’T Say*
> ...


I'm apparently not following this.  What's the problem again?  What did Russian hackers do? Did they hack voting machines or something that directly effects the election?  White House spokesmen seem kind of vague about what's actually occurred.  Perhaps you can shed some light on that, because so far, all that seems to have happened is some embarrassing e-mails have been made public.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Evidence? It's all written all over your face but you didn't like it. So what benefits do you gain by defending Putin?


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



But you are very busy defending Putin........ What that makes you?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> I'm apparently not following this.  What's the problem again?  What did Russian hackers do? Did they hack voting machines or something that directly effects the election?  White House spokesmen seem kind of vague about what's actually occurred.  Perhaps you can shed some light on that, because so far, all that seems to have happened is some embarrassing e-mails have been made public.



To me it's not so much what was hacked, but why they hacked. They didn't do it to get 'transparency and for the good of the US public'. IF they did it - and I have no reason to believe they didn't - they did it solely to undermine your democracy. From what I understand, this doesn't appear to bother righties because 'the win' is far more important than an outside country trying to interfere in your election process. And if you're okay with that, then so be it.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Aaaaaand we're back to the grand leap assumption that the only way Trump could have beaten Clinton is because of the Russians.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


*"This document provides technical details regarding the tools and infrastructure used by the Russian civilian and military intelligence Services (RIS) to compromise and exploit networks and endpoints associated with the U.S. election, as well as a range of U.S. Government, political, and private sector entities."  The document gives the names and code used in the recent attacks and links them to prior known attacks by Russia.

That's about as much evidence as the public can expect out of the Homeland Security. They certainly aren't going to compromise their operations with details of who, when, where, and how.  That information will be readily available to Trump and the Senate Intelligence Committee.  It will interesting to see Trump's response after his inauguration.*


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Information they promptly discredit by noting that the "agents" used IP covers.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Admittedly, I'll be impressed if our Gov's found a way around the level of IP anonymity that's /easily/ available, to my knowledge no one else has.  Which is why I suspect the ability to track them down - anon server with a cell hot spot and there is no known way to trace but to hack into their home base (which you don't know where that is)  

That said, there was some hoopla that TOR had been loaded by the US gov. but the paranoia died down almost immediately - of course because a good hacker knows better than to fall for such a trap...


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


*Well for starters they violated US law and the International Cybercrime Treaty . If you don't think a foreign government’s attempt to alter the outcome of an American election by stealing private information is a problem, then you're not thinking.  We didn't tolerate such behavior when Nixon's people did it and we sure shouldn't give Russia a pass.*


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Point is --- that kind of intel doesn't generally get released to the public if it can be TRACED back to specific operatives or agents. Especially if they were sloppy enough to leave evidence of their methods. The whole point of gathering it is to hold it secret and use it as leverage in "negotiations".  You could burn entire groups that collect that stuff by exposing it without cleaning up. 

Looks to me like someone Internally burned the Kremlin. The way that Snowden did here in the US. 

And it's not just one affair. You have Hillary's stupid ass home brewed system which I'm SURE was browsed by 4 or 6 foreign nations.  Then you have the DNC hacks which were interesting but not even close to fatal for Clinton personally. And Finally, you have the idiot Podesta running an entire campaign out of Gmail account on his commercial phone. Those are all different stories. And the DNC and media are just balling them up into one big "Russia did it" excuse...


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Intelligence operations are immune to "CyberCrime" treaties. That collection is not a "crime". It's a matter of State Security. Who went to jail on the "CyberCrime Treaty when Snowden revealed that the US had tapped Merkel's personal phone?  

Only the whistleblowers go to jail on intel ops dude..


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 30, 2016)

Well it would be embarrassing...  The only way I can think of for our gov to definitively ID these agents is if they hacked the RIS and stole documents that tagged them.  I mean I can understand how they wouldn't want that in global view, but at the same time I'm thinking; pot == kettle...


----------



## MindWars (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Anyone can have ten PHD's but one thing seems to be common in those who can't come back to planet realty  Nobody can ever get a degree in common sense, or logical thinking. 

All of this information many on here are trying to tell you is as TRANSPARENT as Obama  big mouth said it was. 
The problem is those with the missing critical thinking skills can't seem to DECODE what is right in front of them.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You don't get it beagle  Most of us can deal with any shit you repubs alt right nazis KKK etc etc hand out BUT we don't have to like it The man soon to be in the WH is a perfect ass You couldn't have made a worse choice


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



See I don't think so, and the reason is - there appears to be a long history of hacking attempts from Russia on us and other western governments aimed at election processes.  Releasing it can influence things as much as holding it, especially through a proxy like Wikileaks.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Does it matter? During the "immaculate war" on Milosevich we took out a Chinese Embassy and a commuter rail train. When you unleash the military, this shit happens. That hospital in Afghan was during a hot pursuit. Mistakes were made. Or MAYBE -- the stakes were high enough to take the risk. It's not the only time the US has crushed civilian targets. During the 10 years of bombing Iraq daily -- we made MANY "mistakes".  

If you're gonna blame Putin for a hospital in Syria, you should be consistent. Insurgencies USE public facilities as shields. There is a risk to going after ANY insurgency from the air without FULL (and reliable) ground support.* Do you know that that the spotters on the ground in Syria were Russian?* Or MAYBE -- they they were just one of 43 warring factions that was feeding targeting information to Russian Air command..


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We've been spying on Russian politicos for 35 years or more. This is from a book, not my "personal" experience, but in the 1980s we could tell you exactly how much Vodka the Kremlin was ordering and what brands. So if they were interested in where Podesta got his pizza from --- you shouldn't be surprised. 

NONE of that info ever makes it to public domain unless someone gets blackmailed with it in exchange for negotiating concessions. That's what is "not right" about this "blame it on the Russians" deal.. 

You don't want the other guessing how they know what they know. Was it satellite interception, an antenna on an embassy, an asset working on the ground, a group for hire in Romania??? You don't want to widely EXPOSE those methods. Because they can be neutralized. And people could get killed.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I see. So Obama expelled the diplomats etc and is blaming Russia for hacking because a fake pic suggests that putin and Trump horse ride together? I guess that sounds about right for you leftards! Lol
> ...


. Well I don't know about you, but they could hack my e-mails all they want, and you know why ??  It's because I have nothing to hide, so basically you people are admitting in all of this that Hillary was a security risk, and that because of her vulnerabilities she absolutely didn't qualify to be the President.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



There is a difference between "hot pursuit" and deliberate targeting.  Russia used the same "scorched earth" policy towards civilians when they put down the Chechnyan independence movement. 

Russia bombed every single hospital in eastern Aleppo.  They also targeted schools.  They don't deny it, they rationalize it as a legitimate target by saying "rebels" were hiding there among civilians: Hospitals legitimate target for Assad and Moscow: Russian ambassador - ARA News

Hospitals in Aleppo were hit by barrel bombs - weaponry designed to do the maximum amount of damage to the human body with no precision.

As far as I can - in any modern conflict - Russia has never shown any consideration for civilian casualties.  And why should we believe Russia?  They lied about sending military into the Ukraine.  And they've barely targeted ISIS.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer not to accuse people without evidence. It's a pity Obama is such a sore loser he has lost all sense and has embarrassed himself.
> ...


. Deflection.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So you don't think Russia was behind the hacks?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. Sounds like Russia fights wars to win them, otherwise if the enemy uses human shields, then the blood of their brothers & sisters is on the evil bastards hands who would cowardly do such things, and not upon those who have been thrown into a war in order to try and save lives in the end, instead of dragging it out killing millions when that tactic of dragging a war out is used. We used nukes on two Japanese cities, but in the long term we saved millions of lives by doing so.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



I disagree.  Russia was using Wikileaks to cover it's track.  There is substantial agreement among diverse authorities that Russia was behind the hacking.  There is zero evidence that it was the DNC insider.  There is nothing substantial in the hacked emails - nothing outright illegal.  What's there is stuff that can be implied, misconstrued or is embarressing.  It's not "blackmail worthy" but it can - when released at strategic intervals - cause havoc.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > It's already been done, and Putin is still laughing at him and inviting the American kids to the Christmas and New Years party's at the Kremlin.
> ...


. He knows that you are a fiddle.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes, it was stupid for CNN to collude with the DNC over emails.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



A lot of people are cocky about "not having anything to hide", but when your accountant turns out to be a relative of 
a person on "suspect list", all of a sudden, that gasoline and pipe in your garage can become "bomb making materials". Or even a tendency to keep too much cash on hand. We've seen folks shaken down by lines of IRS, BATF, and DHSecurity because they put in an application for a non-profit political organization. Doesn't pay to get cocky about "having nuttin to hide" these days.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > . No the conspiracy was you thinking that everything was done in a way to hurt Hillary. She was her own worst enemy.
> ...


. Hard for me to believe that we got that many idiots in America now, but it doesn't surprise me none.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


. Defending Putin or defending Trump ?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.

This was a very bad move by Obama that is not going to accomplish anything positive.

If anyone thinks this lame gesture will stop anyone from spying, they are very stupid.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> 
> This was a very bad move by Obama that is not going to accomplish anything positive.
> 
> If anyone thinks this lame gesture will stop anyone from spying, they are very stupid.


TRump is a traitor    and col  so are you


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



WHICH hacking were they behind? The DNC hack was a simple spearfishing attack. ANYONE could have done it. Getting a Gmail account from a phone is a little trickier, but there were reports that Podesta had LOST a phone. 

The assumption seems to be that ONLY the Russians were in those 3 separate attacks. But I assure you, there were other breaches on those stupid systems. There were just too tempting as targets. 

In classified session, with the DNC and RNC, the FBI probably told them HOW MANY hacking attempts or successes had been made. It's not likely at all that ONLY the Russians were into those systems. And the only one of the 3 that had "the good stuff" on Clinton was Podesta's phone.  And maybe the other "not publicly released" classified info that came from Clintons' "security workaround" server. But her lawyers and contractors damaged the evidence so badly on that one, that no can assess how many unauthorized leaks there were on that system. 

Media and govt are wrapping all of these together in attempt to confuse folks.. The problem was -- DNC and Clinton and Podesta did not LISTEN to security advice. There's your fundamental issue..


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> ...



Please tell your hospice nurse to increase your dosage.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Why does it matter?  You're attacking someone on their english skills?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



English should be capitalized.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Another stupid meme.  How original.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Indeed. So you think you make important points by attacking people's language skills?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I would classify it as more of a flaccid "fuck off"...given the popular vote and all.

(cue cries about illegal immigrant voting)


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That is A fundamental issue.  Among others.  I can't see all 17 intelligence agencies colluding to pinpoint Russia if they didn't have substantial evidence - they're notoriously cagy about committing to something like that.  No one is saying it was ONLY Russia - but that the evidence points to Russia.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 30, 2016)

Clinton Body Count or Left-Wing Conspiracy? Three With Ties to DNC Mysteriously Die


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, I thought it was funny to attack your English skills when you were chastising someone else for them attacking someone's English. It doesn't actually bother me.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Clearly the Russian plants on USMB have exposed themselves for what they are, Russian plants..
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON --* U.S. intelligence services don’t often release the details of their analysis, but Thursday they did as part of an ongoing effort to pull back the curtain on what U.S. officials believe is malicious Russian cyber activity code named Grizzly Steppe.
> ...


So, gene, nothing in that link. You lied. Post the in of that says confirms Russia. I'll wait. A looooooong time for that obviously!


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks Obama is trying to start a war with Russia?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Good.

Did you think it funny that the person attacking Charwin's English skills (see I got it right that time) - deployed similarly poor English skills?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's too bad the DNC is corrupt. It would not have mattered.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It didn't bother me.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



No, Putin is the fiddle and bow.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Obama is trying to start a war with Russia?



No. .There are plenty of right-wing, neocon, alt-right loons and deplorables that think the same.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 30, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


You mean Michelle obummer insulted 65 million Americans?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You missed the transitive verb "is" in your previous post. It should be "Do you think it IS funny...."


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks Obama is trying to start a war with Russia?
> ...



The nut jobs who thought Trump would win?

The snowflakes who thought Hillary would win are much much smarter, aren't they?


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Obama has often been criticized of being slow to react.  As we have seen sometimes he waits months for evidence before he reacts to anything, almost like he has to be convinced 100%  of something before he'll make a move.   *This is historic, it is the most severe sanction against Russia since the Cuban missile crisis.   *Republicans are promising more sanctions.

*Clearly Putin did not expect this kind of reaction.*  If he would have foresaw this, he would have never done it.   Russia has never intervened into our election process before, but they have done major damage with hacking into the Pentagon recently, almost bringing the U.S. Military down. * Putin got into the Joint Chiefs of staffs emails.  *Putin is former KGB, he's a spy.
Russian hack almost brought the U.S. military to its knees

Trump and his physco-babble interpreters that have surrounded him through-out this campaign are now in a position of arguing with the entire U.S. Senate--the intelligence committee there, 17 different intelligence agencies, including the CIA & the FBI.  His lazy fair attitude, well I'll see if I can make it to an intelligence briefing next week, when there is one held daily, everyday at 9 a.m., that he has refused to attend.  Even at one time stating he didn't need to be there.  He made a statement that he knows more than our generals do because he watches T.V. shows.  Obviously he believes that.

*So what kind of a President do Trump supporters think they're getting?  *Right now there isn't a General/Admiral or anyone in military uniform in this country that respects him.  The Joint Chiefs of Staff that depend on our intelligence agencies to advise the POTUS.  _ It's really incomprehensible to imagine that Donald Trump will be the* Commander and Chief *of this country and will have nuclear codes in hand.  You have the entire Senate going against him.  They aren't going to protect him.  Trump and his supporters have made so many Republican enemies in both houses, they aren't going to work with someone who denies this kind of intelligence, nor respect him.  _*He is clearly not qualified to be President of the United States.  *
Graham: 99 percent of senators believe Russia interfered in election

*And you all knew this long before you voted for this T.V. reality star. * Now you own this nightmare.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



LOL, you think the generals respect Obama?  How many has he fired in his 8 years?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Putin made CNN collude with the DNC.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> 
> This was a very bad move by Obama that is not going to accomplish anything positive.
> 
> If anyone thinks this lame gesture will stop anyone from spying, they are very stupid.


*What Obama did was the right thing to do.  You don't give Russia a free pass.   Politically it's also a good movie for Obama because it boxes Trump into a position of allying himself with Putin, a position that most his party does not support.  The interest of US and Russian are about as far apart as you can get.  Eventually Putin will turn on Trump. *


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Obama is trying to start a war with Russia?


*Yes*.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> ...



You mean the way Obama turned on Netanyahu?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> The nut jobs who thought Trump would win?
> 
> The snowflakes who thought Hillary would win are much much smarter, aren't they?



I'm reasonably confident they are. Yes. Would have to do an IQ test on all voters to see if that is true though.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 30, 2016)

Can't think they are very smart, having a recount in Michigan and showing they have more votes for Hillary than there are voters......It's like committing a crime and then making sure you're caught.


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> ...




Yeah, clearly Putin did not expect this kind of response.  He wanted Trump expecting Trump would lift current U.S. Sanctions, and that has clearly backfired on him.  The last thing Putin wanted was more U.S. Sanctions which Republicans in the Senate have already promised.  Obama kicking out all Russian diplomats is historic. They go along with their families that may have been rooted in this country for decades.  Prior to all this a Russian diplomat did admit that they had contact with the Trump campaign.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=

Putin has already stated that he won't kick out American diplomats.  So he has to repair the damage done, because all gains over the last 20 years, or since the cold war are now GONE.  He knows he did it by interfering in our National election, something they've never done before.   But they went after the Pentagon recently.
Russian hack almost brought the U.S. military to its knees

It's going to be very interesting to see what Putin does over the next few weeks.  Obama is to release more information over the next few weeks, but it looks like Obama and Senate Republicans are intent on diminishing the credibility of  the Trump administration long before he is sworn in.  Trump won't even be able to blink at Russia without suspicion.

Personally, I  hope this ass clown gets impeached.
Donald Trump's Many, Many, Many, Many Ties to Russia


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


*What do you mean by turn?  Obama hasn't been supportive of Netanyahu since he made it clear that he would not support any compromise, a position that will eventually lead to more fighting and conflict in the middle east. Abandoning the idea of a Palestinian state alongside Israel will simply lead to unending conflict.*


----------



## oreo (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Agreed 100%.  This is another thing Comrade Trump did.  Without knowing jack shit nor with any regard to a Palestinian state he turned to his tweety account to make another dumbass comment.  _Making certain we're at war for the next 50 years._


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm apparently not following this.  What's the problem again?  What did Russian hackers do? Did they hack voting machines or something that directly effects the election?  White House spokesmen seem kind of vague about what's actually occurred.  Perhaps you can shed some light on that, because so far, all that seems to have happened is some embarrassing e-mails have been made public.
> ...


I'm still not seeing the problem here.  Information like that could have been acquired from many sources.   I wonder how hard it is to hack an unprotected private server?  You know, like the one Hilary Clinton had.  Or even more likely it came directly from an inside source.  Could it be more obvious that some kind of internal power struggle is going on?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2016)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


*If Trump tries to cover up his involvement with Putin or bury information about the hacking, he will end up going the same way Nixon did.  Republicans in congress would be perfectly happy with Pence as president, he would be far easier to deal with than Trump and lot less likely to do something really stupid that would hurt the party in the midterms.   *


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 30, 2016)

Flopper said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I wonder when we can have some indication that an actual  secret report even exists?   Maybe we could get at least one of the seventeen intelligence agencies to provide the public with a secret summery of the secret report.   Some kind of verification of at least that much would be nice.  Or are we just supposed to take their word for it?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...


It's 1984 already.  How do you like being a member of the Outer Party.......comrade.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> ...


How would Obama or Clinton know what the right thing is?


----------



## Tilly (Dec 31, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


OMG, I was just teasing Charwin, which I'm sure he knows 
I was also using pidgin English - as in - 'why you say'
(like - I love you long time)  to indicate I was joking. Lol.
Maybe it was all too subtle.  Some people seem to be as miserable as sin around here!
Guess it's cos they're feeling things are STILL not going the leftard way. Oh well!
Oh, and just in case, charwin95 - I was just teasing, and though you indicated you had no problem whatsoever, I hope I didn't upset you xxx
There. All better now


----------



## Tilly (Dec 31, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


You velly velly funny


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

I find "reactions" of our government quite interesting.  Just last year our 17 security agencies went off on China for hacking:

April 2015 - China likely behind hack of US data, says House homeland security chair
July 2015 - http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/01/world/asia/us-decides-to-retaliate-against-chinas-hacking.html
August 2015 - U.S. developing sanctions against China over cyberthefts
September 2015 - US should sanction China for hacking: Rackspace exec

Obama's response there?
October 2016 - In a rare bit of good cyber security news, Chinese hacking thefts of American corporate secrets have plummeted in the 13 months since *China signed an agreement with the Obama administration to curb economic espionage,* U.S. officials and outside experts say. - Russia is hacking the U.S. more, but China is hacking the U.S. much less

A few questions:
1. Why isn't /CHINA/ under suspicion for the 2014 and 2015 phishing of the DNC?
2. Why wasn't a similar "agreement" offered to Russia?
3. Why not tie Trump to Chinese hacking while you're at it?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> [
> I'm still not seeing the problem here.  Information like that could have been acquired from many sources.   I wonder how hard it is to hack an unprotected private server?  You know, like the one Hilary Clinton had.  Or even more likely it came directly from an inside source.  Could it be more obvious that some kind of internal power struggle is going on?



Clinton's server was protected, but hacked. No. I think i'll listen to the intelligence agencies take on what happened. They seem more reliable than your average message board poster.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 31, 2016)

oreo said:


> Obama has often been criticized of being slow to react.  As we have seen sometimes he waits months for evidence before he reacts to anything, almost like he has to be convinced 100%  of something before he'll make a move.


Yeah we know. She waits and waits and then makes the wrong move every time. She screws up everything she touches.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


. Yeah and speaking of damaging things, don't forget that Hillary was deleting, bleaching, covering up, and lying while her media was claiming the win for her way before anyone had a chance to know just how bad it all was. Now as always the whistle blowers are the focus instead of the criminals.  This is why Obama looks so bad at what he is doing, because it goes against the knowledge of what everybody has learned in this thing, and the Democrats are using the thinking that Americans have a super short memory, but not this time they don't.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


. Ok, so why are you hear acting as if you know so much, if you don't know squat ?? You people reveal your bull crap daily, and you think that the *average *poster is to dum to see it, but that's where you fool your ownselves.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Obama is trying to start a war with Russia?


. Scorched earth policy here maybe, but Putin has seen what Obama and the crew are up to, and he isn't falling for it over there. He will hold until Obama is out, and Trump restores international relations with the world and them.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> . Ok, so why are you hear acting as if you know so much, if you don't know squat ?? You people reveal your bull crap daily, and you think that the *average *poster is to dum to see it, but that's where you fool your ownselves.



I don't know much. That is my point. However, the likes of you and your ilk just listen to Briefart, Infowars, and the Orange One himself and take it as fact. And to be honest, anybody who types 'hear' instead of 'here' and 'dum' instead of 'dumb' and makes up words like 'ownselves' I don't really think has any right having a go at others. I mean, if you made one typo, I get that. But several? You're a dumb fuck.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

oreo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


. You can leave anytime you want, no one is holding you back.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 31, 2016)

oreo said:


> You would have to presume that 99 members of the Senate are lying, along with the FBI, CIA and 17 other intelligence agencies, including Barack Obama. And the ONLY one who is telling the truth is Trump, and it's some fat guy sitting on his bed doing all of this--LOL


I am not presuming anything......that would be you.




oreo said:


> To hack into a private or public computer is a FELONY in this country that comes with prison time. Anyone wanting to risk doing that is going to have a reward for taking that risk.


What was Snowden's reward......or Manning's?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > . Ok, so why are you hear acting as if you know so much, if you don't know squat ?? You people reveal your bull crap daily, and you think that the *average *poster is to dum to see it, but that's where you fool your ownselves.
> ...


 Typo's is all you got ?  LOL. Does your comprehension skills go lacking when someone makes a typo or misspelled a word ? No, but that to is another way to belittle your opponent, but for those who would rather comprehend the content instead of the petty things you speak of, then they are the smarter ones who are here I'd say. I've seen posters make many mistakes over the years, and many that were caused by Google choosing words for the poster based upon typo errors that still aren't corrected by Google, but the content is what I'm after, and not some petty typo worries like you have.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


. You can leave anytime you want traitor. I have never seen such betrayal of an American citizen now President in all my life, and comparing Obama's actions to JFK is laughable at best.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


. Clintons server was illegal.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Canada's population might be getting ready to see a huge spike, so get ready Canada.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Once again you totally miss the point.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Clinton's server was protected, but hacked. No. I think i'll listen to the intelligence agencies take on what happened. They seem more reliable than your average message board poster.


. Clintons server was illegal.[/QUOTE]

She has acknowledged that. So was Trump buying a painting of himself using Trump Foundation money. And??


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Cruise ships to be acquired temporarily by our new government,  should be a viable option for one way tickets for all America haters to reach the destinations of their choice. To unite is to mean unite, and not continually be undermined by an enemy within. This nation should have had enough of this by now. The taking advantage of a good humble decent people has to come to an end, and I hope it will to a great extent now. It's time to make America great again, and to put Americans 1'st again.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton's server was protected, but hacked. No. I think i'll listen to the intelligence agencies take on what happened. They seem more reliable than your average message board poster.
> ...





Dr Grump said:


> She has acknowledged that. So was Trump buying a painting of himself using Trump Foundation money. And??


. Haven't heard that one yet, so is this something proven ?  If so then what do you think should be the penalty of such a thing ?  Remember you have Hillary's daughter using money as well, and other crazy things going on with the Clinton foundation.  Is it really worth the back and forth to you ?  It's not going to change anything now, so get over it already because all the back and forth in comparisons are done.  Time to focus on the new administration's actions going forward.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Haven't heard that one yet, so is this something proven ?  If so then what do you think should be the penalty of such a thing ?  Remember you have Hillary's daughter using money as well, and other crazy things going on with the Clinton foundation.  Is it really worth the back and forth to you ?  It's not going to change anything now, so get over it already because all the back and forth in comparisons are done.  Time to focus on the new administration's actions going forward.



Actually, no. You are wrong about the Clinton foundation. It seems if you give enough fake news people start believing it. Not cool

You are right though. New admin. Be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Cruise ships to be acquired temporarily by our new government,  should be a viable option for one way tickets for all America haters to reach the destinations of their choice. To unite is to mean unite, and not continually be undermined by an enemy within. This nation should have had enough of this by now. The taking advantage of a good humble decent people has to come to an end, and I hope it will to a great extent now. It's time to make America great again, and to put Americans 1'st again.



I know I said it is a new admin and time to move on and you thanked me for that post. However, this post? I couldn't disagree more. You have never had any enemy within. That is an outright lie. Make America great again? It always was. Nothing Trump will do can change your current trajectory. He basically lied and didn't tell the truth. i am very interested to see how it ends up.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

So then you're /not/ cool with the sanctions the Obama admin just tossed at Russia right?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will allow the diplomats back in 3 weeks, most likely.
> ...


Or, I can disagree and say he needs evidence which he doesn't have before creating a conflict with our biggest enemy. Ok?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> So then you're /not/ cool with the sanctions the Obama admin just tossed at Russia right?


What are they?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

...

The Obama administration struck back at Russia on Thursday for its efforts to influence the 2016 election, ejecting 35 Russian intelligence operatives from the United States and imposing sanctions on Russia’s two leading intelligence services.

The administration also sanctioned four top officers of one of those services, the military intelligence unit known as the G.R.U., which the White House believes ordered the attacks on the Democratic National Committee and other political organizations.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Nobody hacked our election system, msm, obama, and clintons are the only idiots claiming they did so all their little sheep get on board and support them .  While the sheep have no idea the games our Gov. plays .
They think Government never set people up, never lie....etc.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

As I told you all yesterday, and why I'm poo pooing at the "evidence" - doubt you'll see this one in the MSM but folks who know anything about IT security (or hacking) are scratching their heads (and/or laughing at partisan tantrums) - US Govt Data Shows Russia Used Outdated Ukrainian PHP Malware

By viewing the source code, we could find the name of the malware and the version. It is P.A.S. 3.1.0.

We googled it and found a website that makes this malware. You can find the site at this address: Download P.A.S. v.3.1.7

<see source site for pic>

You can enter a password that you will use to access your malware once it’s installed and then hit ‘download’ and a ZIP file downloads.

*Malware Conclusions*

DHS and DNI have released a joint statement that says:

“This document provides technical details regarding the tools and infrastructure used by the Russian civilian and military intelligence Services (RIS) to compromise and exploit networks and endpoints associated with the U.S. election, as well as a range of U.S. Government, political, and private sector entities. The report contains specific indicators of compromise, including IP addresses and a PHP malware sample.”

The PHP malware sample they have provided appears to be P.A.S. version 3.1.0 which is commonly available and the website that claims to have authored it says they are Ukrainian. It is also several versions behind the most current version of P.A.S which is 4.1.1b. One might reasonably expect Russian intelligence operatives to develop their own tools or at least use current malicious tools from outside sources.






DHS provided us with 876 IP addresses as part of the package of indicators of compromise. Lets look at where they are located. The chart below shows the distribution of IP addresses by country.

<See source site for pic>

As you can see they are globally distributed with most of them in the USA.

Lets look at who the top ISP’s are who own the IP addresses:

<see source site for pic>

There are several hosting companies in the mix including OVH SAS, Digital Ocean, Linode and Hetzner. These are hosting companies that provide low cost hosting to WordPress customers and customers who use other PHP applications. A common pattern that we see in the industry is that accounts at these hosts are compromised and those hacked sites are used to launch attacks around the web.

Out of the 876 IP addresses that DHS provided, 134 or about 15% are Tor exit nodes, based on a reverse DNS lookup that we did on each IP address. These are anonymous gateways that are used by anyone using the Tor anonymous browsing service.

_For clarification, the attacks discussed here are just the ones on WordPress no one else (aka DNC, energy, Pentagon) however the findings about /who/ is making the attacks is relevant when it comes to narrowing down specific perpetrators and/or their country of origin._

We examined our attack data to see which IP addresses in the DHS data are attacking our customer websites. We found a total of 385 active IP addresses during the last 60 days. These IP addresses have launched a total of 21,095,492 complex attacks during that 60 day period that were blocked by the Wordfence firewall. We consider a complex attack to be an attack that tries to exploit a vulnerability to gain access to a target.

We also logged a total of 14,463,133 brute force attacks from these IP addresses during the same period.  A brute force attack is a login guessing attack.

The chart below shows the distribution of the number of attacks per IP address. It only takes into account complex attacks. As you can see, a small number of the IP addresses that DHS provided as IOC’s are responsible for most of the attacks on WordPress websites that we monitor.

<see source site for pic>

The following shows the list of the top 50 IP addresses in the DHS report sorted by the number of complex attacks we saw from each IP during the past 60 days.

<see source site for pic>

As you can see, many of the top attacking IP addresses are Tor exit nodes. There is also a relatively small number of IP addresses launching most of the attacks on websites we monitor.

*Conclusion regarding IP address data*

What we’re seeing in this IP data is a wide range of countries and hosting providers. 15% of the IP addresses are Tor exit nodes. These exit nodes are used by anyone who wants to be anonymous online, including malicious actors.

*Overall Conclusion*

The IP addresses that DHS provided may have been used for an attack by a state actor like Russia. But they don’t appear to provide any association with Russia. They are probably used by a wide range of other malicious actors, especially the 15% of IP addresses that are Tor exit nodes.

The malware sample is old, widely used and appears to be Ukrainian. It has no apparent relationship with Russian intelligence and it would be an indicator of compromise for any website.

You can find a public repository containing the data used in this report on github.

As always I welcome your comments. Please note that I will delete any political comments. Our goal in this report is to merely analyze the data DHS provided and share our findings.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm going to say it again folks, the only way I can see for the US gov to be able to pin this on the Russians is for us to have stolen documents that conclusively show the two hacker agents were theirs...


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> As I told you all yesterday, and why I'm poo pooing at the "evidence" - doubt you'll see this one in the MSM but folks who know anything about IT security (or hacking) are scratching their heads (and/or laughing at partisan tantrums) - US Govt Data Shows Russia Used Outdated Ukrainian PHP Malware
> 
> By viewing the source code, we could find the name of the malware and the version. It is P.A.S. 3.1.0.
> 
> ...


The US government has been hacking literally every other country's computer systems since the first computers were built. Same goes with every other country.
Obama is claiming to have 'discovered' evidence of hacking all of a sudden.
Such bullshit!!!!!
"Hello Debbie? Yes Bill is fine. Listen Debbie as you know I was the SOS for four years. During that time I was informed about the thousands of attempts daily by a dozen countries to hack into our systems.
Just a head's up Debbie. You might want to hire some professionals to keep the DNC computers safe from being hacked. You never know what a hacker could disclose to the public about what we are doing to get me elected.
Ya I'll give him your best".


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes they have, it's what we do.

(For the sake of honesty I'd like to say that I added the following to the original post after your reply:

For clarification, the attacks discussed here are just the ones on WordPress no one else (aka DNC, energy, Pentagon) however the findings about /who/ is making the attacks is relevant when it comes to narrowing down specific perpetrators and/or their country of origin.)


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> As I told you all yesterday, and why I'm poo pooing at the "evidence" - doubt you'll see this one in the MSM but folks who know anything about IT security (or hacking) are scratching their heads (and/or laughing at partisan tantrums) - US Govt Data Shows Russia Used Outdated Ukrainian PHP Malware
> 
> By viewing the source code, we could find the name of the malware and the version. It is P.A.S. 3.1.0.
> 
> ...


So curious, how do they know it's Ukrainian? And how is Ukraine malware that is only used by Russia?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

Benefit of the doubt since I parsed out the pictures to compact the message and remove unintelligible coding stuff ya'll likely wouldn't understand.

Though the long answer is that the author of the article doesn't, which is why they said that in the article had you read it...  That said, who made the malware code is mildly irrelevant because it's so widely distributed globally - even if you want to argue that Russian's wrote the code that does not connect the dots to any evidence that the two specific agents who used it being "Russian government"


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Benefit of the doubt since I parsed out the pictures to compact the message and remove unintelligible coding stuff ya'll likely wouldn't understand.
> 
> Though the long answer is that the author of the article doesn't, which is why they said that in the article had you read it...  That said, who made the malware code is mildly irrelevant because it's so widely distributed globally - even if you want to argue that Russian's wrote the code that does not connect the dots to any evidence that the two specific agents who used it being "Russian government"


Why would Russia write Ukraine malware? Wouldn't that be Ukrainians?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

I would agree, but there's no proof that it's written by Ukraine really, all we have is the tag line claiming it was Ukraine.  

Either way, there's only one way to tie the use of such a widely distributed malware to Russia - and that involves having stolen documents from the RIS.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I would agree, but there's no proof that it's written by Ukraine really, all we have is the tag line claiming it was Ukraine.
> 
> Either way, there's only one way to tie the use of such a widely distributed malware to Russia - and that involves having stolen documents from the RIS.


But again, our government is trying to mislead the populace. No way can this benefit the DNC!


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Yes they have, it's what we do.
> 
> (For the sake of honesty I'd like to say that I added the following to the original post after your reply:
> 
> For clarification, the attacks discussed here are just the ones on WordPress no one else (aka DNC, energy, Pentagon) however the findings about /who/ is making the attacks is relevant when it comes to narrowing down specific perpetrators and/or their country of origin.)


Again, what attack?   You mean revealing embarrassing e-mails.  I can hardly wait to see some kind of evidence.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

To clarify my above statement further.  I would not be at all surprised if there were other websites one could download this particular malware from, and those websites may be in other countries.  I can stick a French flag on a website just as easily as I stick a Ukrainian one on there, it's just an image and a few words.

And yes, that is my point, and has been my point all along, the 'proof' given by our government is pretty much bullshit.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Wrong again.  Clinton's unauthorized private server was completely unprotected for three months.    And I'd still like to see the evidence that the Russians did anything.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 31, 2016)

Authentic DNC emails were released. Anything that occurred as a consequence is the fault of the corrupt DNC.

If the DNC was not corrupt, the emails would not have mattered.

$1.2 billion and the entire media...even CNN colluding with the DNC...and Hillary lost.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Perhaps flacal you missed your calling ??  Maybe you should be working for one of the 17 agencies that blamed Russia Or maybe even working with Trump who say's """"never mind I'll check the info next week I'm busy having a drink with my mentor Don King"""""""?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Authentic DNC emails were released. Anything that occurred as a consequence is the fault of the corrupt DNC.
> 
> If the DNC was not corrupt, the emails would not have mattered.
> 
> $1.2 billion and the entire media...even CNN colluding with the DNC...and Hillary lost.


If Hilary had won we never would have heard anything about the Russians doing anything.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

Coyote said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Is that different from whining about the electoral outcome?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Can anyone name seventeen intelligence agencies?   I wonder if anyone actually believes that seventeen agencies investigated this?


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they have, it's what we do.
> ...


LOL  You want evidence ?? What evidence did you ask for when the last repub president gwb the moron said WOMD WOMD??


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I'm still waiting for evidence of WMDs.  How about you sleepy?


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

I was against the war.  I don't think the US should be dicking around in other countries at all.

Made even worse when I had to watch my fucking father cry on TV because he lost some of his men over there.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


No whining  Just the fact you gave to the greatest country in the world an unintelligent tweeting moron who's afraid of press conferences


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Authentic DNC emails were released. Anything that occurred as a consequence is the fault of the corrupt DNC.
> ...


Trump and putin are buddies   Some of if not a great deal of trumps financial interests are hooked up in some way with Russia and/or its leaders Putin and Hillary were not on good terms  The enemy of my enemy is my friend !!


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

Here comes the mockery.  Lets take bets on how long it takes for the entire first page to be filled with "LOL"

P.A.S. 3.1.0 Malware - Bing


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


We've seen this coming for a while.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

Better get your votes in quick folks are waking up!


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 31, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


OK! all fucking ready!!!!!!
Let's ALL stipulate that 'Russia' hacked into the DNC servers and 'phised' Podesta's computer.
Fucking happy now??????
BOTTOM line is the 'man-bun' dopers the DNC hired to run the DNC computers weren't fucking smart enough to fire-wall the hacking.
What the fuck does that say about how stupefyingly incompetent the DNC is/was??????
THINK!!!!!
And you want that bunch of morons running the country?????
But that's OK. Nancy says the DEM party doesn't want to or need to 'change' and Keith Ellison will soon be running the DNC and you fucking LIB morons have lost over 1000 congressional seats since Obama was first elected, the Senate and the Congress and the Presidency!
AND IT'S ALL THE RUSSIAN'S FAULT.
I can sell you a secret video tape of Russian troops barricading the polling stations in Wisconsin if you like. Only fifty bucks........shipping and handling not included.
You REALLY ought to get your head out of Hillary's asshole pal. The next eight years is a LONG time to be tasting her shit.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Lesson learned eh? Your point? Me, Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me!


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




And the Trump asskissers  those that kiss the butt of the dumbest fn ah ever to enter our WH   don't want russia to be investigated for what they did with our election process??  Disagree with high ranking repubs INCLUDING the leaders of Congress???....


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Better than a murderer and traitor


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


They are? How you figure?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Obummer you talking about?


----------



## jc456 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Whining the likes we've never seen before


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

jc456 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


Trump in a speech months ago said how tied up he was with russia and notice trump telling putin how smart he is  lol?


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

jc456 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If I and a few others here don't tell you the truth how will it ever get to you???Trump is a filthy liar ,,and that's one of his better points


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


. Did they change the word *hacked* to *influence* once they realized that their evidence wasn't good enough to claim that hacking actually caused Hillary to lose the vote ??  How convenient it is to just change a word when one thing doesn't work, so re-write it in order to change the meaning by changing a single word right ?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. Sounds like the DNC when it came to the ACA that got rammed down our throats. You know "pass the dam thing, and we will read it later".


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


Beagle I don't blame russia or electoral system for trump victory I blame republicans  dumb stupid republicans who will soon see the shit thrown back in their faces


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. I can't wait till Trump takes office.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


. You blame just one side eh ?? The DNC is innocent eh ??


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


ME EITHER   it's going to be a blast  ....and not in a good way for republicans


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...


. Well maybe not for traitorous Republicans your right.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


*It is posted jointly by the Dept of Homeland Security's National Cybersecurity and Communications Integration Center (NCCIC) and the FBI.  Since it's a joint report it may be available from other participating agencies.  If that's not good enough for you, I suspect nothing would be.

The joint report is a summary.  Although it does contain an example of code and names common to both the current hacking and previous know Russian hacking, it does not contain details of the underlying analysis.  Such details are not and should not be made available to the public.

https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 31, 2016)

Snowflakes like lies....they hate the truth.

They now know the DNC and CNN colluded....but they hate it because they do not deal in truth.  They deal in race baiting and victimization.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. Regardless, if Russia or anyone else was able to influence an election here, and in the ways that are being claimed, then what does that say about how vulnerable the DNC was to becoming a victim of such a thing ??  Their weakness was exposed, and anyone that weak didn't deserve the presidency to begin with.  Trump doesn't want to get all cozy with Putin other than usual deplomatic ties and issues, but he also doesn't want the Democrats to use Russia as a boogeyman in order for the Democrat operatives to have the freedoms to undermine his election or deligitimize his election in the way that it's currently attempting to do right now. Trump is no fool, and it's time for the democrats to learn this now.


----------



## oreo (Dec 31, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Snowflakes like lies....they hate the truth.
> 
> They now know the DNC and CNN colluded....but they hate it because they do not deal in truth.  They deal in race baiting and victimization.




For all you new Russian lover's here is what Putin did to the Pentagon recently--from CBS News.
Russian hack almost brought the U.S. military to its knees


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

oreo said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Snowflakes like lies....they hate the truth.
> ...


. Old news, there will be a new sheriff in town now.. Get used to it.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I find "reactions" of our government quite interesting.  Just last year our 17 security agencies went off on China for hacking:
> 
> April 2015 - China likely behind hack of US data, says House homeland security chair
> July 2015 - http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/01/world/asia/us-decides-to-retaliate-against-chinas-hacking.html
> ...


*Unlike the Russian hacking, there is no indication that the Chinese were trying to meddle in the US elections.  The primary interest of Chinese hackers has been economic espionage and possibly blackmail.  Russia has a long history of meddling in the politics and elections in other countries.   *


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


So in other words:  The Russians have been hacking US government communications for years; as have the North Koreans, the Iranians, the Israelis, ect.   I wonder when we get to see something definitive regarding the election?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

I wonder if Angela Merkel and other world leaders were surprised when they discovered that all their private communications were being monitored by US intelligence services?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

All this nonsense about the Russians and fake news is just more excuse making from the Democrat establishment for their monumental failure in November.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...



It's time for them to give up on blaming Russia for the election.  They have even failed to prove Russia had anything to do with hacking the DNC.  White House fails to make case that Russian hackers tampered with election


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> As I told you all yesterday, and why I'm poo pooing at the "evidence" - doubt you'll see this one in the MSM but folks who know anything about IT security (or hacking) are scratching their heads (and/or laughing at partisan tantrums) - US Govt Data Shows Russia Used Outdated Ukrainian PHP Malware
> 
> By viewing the source code, we could find the name of the malware and the version. It is P.A.S. 3.1.0.
> 
> ...


*You seem to be basing your conclusions entirely on cyber data gathering and monitoring. US intelligence resources include far more than computer geeks sitting at computers.*


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



It's already come out that the government has failed to prove Russia had anything to do with hacking our election.  White House fails to make case that Russian hackers tampered with election


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > As I told you all yesterday, and why I'm poo pooing at the "evidence" - doubt you'll see this one in the MSM but folks who know anything about IT security (or hacking) are scratching their heads (and/or laughing at partisan tantrums) - US Govt Data Shows Russia Used Outdated Ukrainian PHP Malware
> ...


And fortunately we know we can rely on the interpretations of our elected leaders and representatives to give us a true account of a secret report that can't be confirmed..   Because they wouldn't lie to us.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



The government and media once again lying to the public.

If "Russia" did anything, it was to release DNC emails. Like North Korea did to Hollywood


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




No one cares that you are pissed, or believes that your grammatical failings are due to predictive texting.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Any idictment on the Russians or other's during this time period, is a direct indictment upon the Democrats for their weakness in discouraging such attacks, and to secure our technology from these problems. So are the Democrats implicating themselve as being weak feckless leaders ?? Do they have absolutely no shame in all this ??


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


*US intelligence agencies seem to disagree saying Russia is behind the hacking not just of the DNC but other entities.  I don't see why this is so hard to believe. Russian operatives have been meddling in the politics and elections of other countries since the end of WWII.

What degree of blame can be put on Russia if any for the election outcome is not really the issue.  That's history.    Russia has demonstrated that they not only can meddle in the our election process but are willing to do so.  If they can get away with it in this election, they will be able to do so in next.  If they decide to attack republican senators in the mid terms, I doubt you would be taking the same stand.  *


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. Yep I remember the hack against Sony. Embarrassing to them for sure as I recall.
The cyberattack on Sony Pictures Entertainment by a group calling themselves the Guardians of Peace resulted in a canceled movie release (at least for a little while), leaked personal information, apologies from Hollywood executives caught in embarrassing e-mail conversations.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


. It matters not unless the DNC had something to hide, and the embarrassing truth came out, then that is on them right ?  The American people just fact check it, and if there is truth to such things, then the fall out comes next. Why is it that the Americans are not allowed to learn the truth, and this regardless of what form it comes in as long as it's the truth ?? Is the recipients of the hacks mainly mad because it exposed them and their weaknesses, and so they want to use the nation's resources and good name in order to retaliate against someone that alledgedly put out something that was exposed as the truth against them ? Are Americans glad to have learned these truths about our own government and it's countrymen ?  I think so. America needs to wake the hell up finally.


----------



## paperview (Dec 31, 2016)

Trump. with his convicted murderer BFF, holding a Russian flap.

Goddamn Russian flag.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Perhaps they didn't want anyone to do the forensics on how MANY hacks successfully got thru the server.. 

Because that would have illustrated what a serious of security protocols that stupid ass move actually was. I was APPALLED at the 2nd debate when the Clinton queen was giving HER plan for cyber security. Anybody debating her would be incompetent if they DID NOT call her on the irony and hypocrisy of that speech. And Trump missed an opportunity for a knock-out on that one..


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2016)

eddiew37 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Actually Eddie --- I've worked for a couple of them.  I'll leave it at that heh?


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Which of the THREE compromised systems do these reports refer to?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Dec 31, 2016)

Where was this outrage when Sony Pictures was hacked by North Korea because of the movie, "The Interview" about Kim Jong un?


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


The DNC is clearly the victim of a diabolical conspiracy of Russian Fake News Bernie Bros, James Comey, Vladimir Putin, and Donald Trump.  It all makes perfect sense when you look at it that way.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> *You seem to be basing your conclusions entirely on cyber data gathering and monitoring. US intelligence resources include far more than computer geeks sitting at computers.*



When the government sends out something and tells me "Here this is what proves the Russian hacked us" I tend to go okay lemme have a looksee.  However, when I, as a programmer and someone who has worked in IT, look at their evidence and conclude there is absolutely nothing tying it to Russia, I am going to call them out on their bullshit.  ANYONE on the planet can download this malware program, in fact the link to do was in my post.  You're going to tell me that a malware which is publicly available to the entire world could /only/ be used by Russian's when deployed against the US?  Is that really the kind of "truth" you are willing to accept?

You realize that China was hacking the shit out of us during the same time period right?  Obama worked out a diplomatic agreement with them with no sanctions or anything last year btw.  I suppose it's just coincidence that both China and Russia were hacking us extensively at that time, but certainly it had to be Russia that tagged the DNC, right?

No, I do not just blindly trust our corrupt government, I expect proof and so far their "evidence" is bullshit that originates from a private company in California named CrowdStrike - they're the ones who started the Russian "rumor" saying that it "seemed like" what Russians do.  Would you like to guess who this company has political ties to, or do you have enough critical thought to figure it out?

That said, if the government would like to produce some actual evidence, I'll be more than happy to say yep guess they did it, because I know damn well that every government on the planet and thousands, perhaps even millions, of unassociated hackers are trying to get information on the US every single day.  I frequent NORSE, I get hundreds of phishing emails a day, I was a corporate executive, and I was a web developer - I most certainly know that hacking happens, in fact, I expect it.

Here's a question for you though, the malware was publicly distributed.  What would happen if some random putz hacker's happened to have used this malware and gotten ahold of these DNC emails?  You do know why random putz's hack, right?  Money.  So this random putz hacks the DNC and puts it up for sale on the underground.  Is it an "attack on the US" if Russia bought it?  What if Russia wasn't the /only/ country that bought it?  After all this isn't really a sheet of paper here, it's reproducible data, billions of copies could be sold...  How about if a Wikileaks supporter bought it?  How about if a Bern supporter bought it?  How about if a Trump supporter bought it?

In your honest opinion is it proper to nail /Russia/ to the wall in any of these scenarios?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *You seem to be basing your conclusions entirely on cyber data gathering and monitoring. US intelligence resources include far more than computer geeks sitting at computers.*
> ...


. It's all so obvious that this whole thing is based upon the Dems losing the election. Like everyone says, we are hacked all the time, but the Dems lose an election because they ran the wrong candidate, and it was all caused by racism, then it was the white supremacists, then it was Comey, then it was Trump not getting the popular vote, then it was the electoral college, then it was the Russians, then it was Daffy Duck, and then it was Bugs Bunny, and on and on into oblivion.


----------



## EverCurious (Dec 31, 2016)

That is the impression I have right now.  I'm open to change if the gov can provide anything more than "well... uhm.... we think" I'll be suggesting Trump keep the sanctions, but I honestly don't think it's even possible to nail the origin specifically to Russia, much less to the Russian government.  

I can tell you that setting this kind of precedence could be /very/ bad for us; to example, Cozy Bear is known to be Russian, but there is absolutely /nothing/ out there tying them to the Russian /Government,/ in fact, it is believed that they are a professional hacking group that prostitutes their services to anyone.  America has a bunch of random hackers too, are we okay with getting sanctions and media hatred because one of our sheep tags a foreign political parties email in the year or two proceeding an election?  I'm not keen on that idea personally (not that I'm really "afraid" but these things do effect our country, businesses and so forth, not to mention global public opinion and thus foreign relations, etc.)  

I just think it's reckless and unfounded - and especially because I'm near positive that due to the prevalence of TOR untraceable IPs that the /only/ way we could know without doubt that the agents were directed by the RIS is /if/ we stole documents from them, and frankly, if I think that, I guarantee you others do as well.  How stupid does it look when we dump sanctions for hacking based on information we could only have by hacking?

EDIT - weird it killed my paragraphing there - sorry bout that.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> I'm going to say it again folks, the only way I can see for the US gov to be able to pin this on the Russians is for us to have stolen documents that conclusively show the two hacker agents were theirs...



Which could be true. However, the intel community cannot give out that info if it is true.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Wrong again.  Clinton's unauthorized private server was completely unprotected for three months.    And I'd still like to see the evidence that the Russians did anything.



How do you know it was totally unprotected. I read that it didn't have govt encryption, but had its own anti-malware.

There is an interesting piece by an ex-CIA chief who states that it will be unlikely we'll see any evidence because it could put people in danger who put the spotlight on the Russians - i.e., whistleblowers in Russia.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



How about both of them defend " FREEDOM" and the globalist DO NOT LIKE IT...............
again this is why both of them are being slammed with bs lies.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 31, 2016)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But think of this " What the CIA/FBI claim are evidence does not mean it is evidence. 
They can create fake documents knowing damn well the public wouldn't have any idea how true or fake their documents are.  They can create anything they want ,   make it look like anything they want. 
and when the Government wants to hide what it wants to hide there is no problem handing down order via other channels.  Why because those organizations know if they don't follow it they lose their jobs. 
Or get smeared.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again.  Clinton's unauthorized private server was completely unprotected for three months.    And I'd still like to see the evidence that the Russians did anything.
> ...



they don't know.... they listen to the voices in their heads.

but it still amazes me that they'll support russia over their own country.

treasonous losers


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again.  Clinton's unauthorized private server was completely unprotected for three months.    And I'd still like to see the evidence that the Russians did anything.
> ...


Malware?  You call that protection?  I don't think that counts as protection when you're receiving classified communications.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2016)

MindWars said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



it's very easy to pretend reality doesn't exist.... 

you're quite good at living in a fantasy world.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

Againsheila said:


> [
> 
> It's time for them to give up on blaming Russia for the election.  They have even failed to prove Russia had anything to do with hacking the DNC.  White House fails to make case that Russian hackers tampered with election



I think there is some confusion amongst you Putin lovers. Those investigating the hacking don't believe that Russia physically hacked voting machines or that the amount of people that voted for Trump would have changed the outcome. They are saying that hacking govt email servers and releasing the content affected who people saw the candidates.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Malware?  You call that protection?  I don't think that counts as protection when you're receiving classified communications.



Yeah, but it was hardly an open server. Anyway, if a hacker wants to get into a server - govt or otherwise - they will.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


Treasonous losers.   Seems to be the whole premise for this incredibly embarrassing and puerile reviving of McCarthyism and the Cold War.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Malware?  You call that protection?  I don't think that counts as protection when you're receiving classified communications.
> ...


Unauthorized and stupid at the very least.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> . Why is it that the Americans are not allowed to learn the truth, and this regardless of what form it comes in as long as it's the truth ??.



Because a lot of it is fake news. DOn't believe me? The guy who is about to be sworn in is a birther. It is a FACT that Obama was born in Hawaii. Fact. Yet, on this very board people still call him a Muslim and Kenyan. If that is your starting point, then you are not interested in the truth. Just partisan hackery. I'm not even going to go into the Washington DC pizza parlour that has a pedi ring run by Clinton. I mean it is ridiculous.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> [
> Unauthorized and stupid at the very least.



Even she said it was stupid. hardly a hanging offence.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I believe people could have hacked voting machines.  I think we really need to have a closer look at all the Clinton Campaign shenanigans during the primaries.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


There are plenty of other reasons to hang the Clintons.


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...



only in loony toon world


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

jillian said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Why do you suppose it is that all the Hilary supporters always sound like they're making excuses?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Why do you suppose it is that all the Hilary supporters always sound like they're making excuses?



Just post proof...it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you suppose it is that all the Hilary supporters always sound like they're making excuses?
> ...


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

And remember Hilarybots........


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to say it again folks, the only way I can see for the US gov to be able to pin this on the Russians is for us to have stolen documents that conclusively show the two hacker agents were theirs...
> ...


. And Obama knows this, and that is why he chose this. The implication they feel was enough.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


*I doubt Russian hacking played any major part in the Trump victory.  If this is the issue you're concentrating on, you're missing the forest for the trees. The point is a foreign power has hacked into a private server of a US political party for the purpose of influencing the election.  It doesn't matter whether it was a dnc server or an rnc server or that of a candidate or whoever.   A foreign power can steer an election whichever direction they desire if they just have the right information. 

In this election Clinton was the target since Putin clearly did not want her in the presidency.   If Republican Senators open up an investigation of Russian hacking, they may be the target in midterm elections.  If relations between Trump and Putin sour as they probably will, Trump may be the target in 2020.*


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Don't forget, Hilarybots.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > . Why is it that the Americans are not allowed to learn the truth, and this regardless of what form it comes in as long as it's the truth ??.
> ...


. He is called a Muslim and Kenyan due his actions over the years, and his connections, and his background in that respect.  You are the one that can't see beyond your biased partisan bull crap. Give us a break already.  I think it amazing that you people think that you can continue to fool this country with the bull crap you spew right on and on.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you suppose it is that all the Hilary supporters always sound like they're making excuses?
> ...


. Just turn to MSNBC and beyond. Proof enough ?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by something definitive.

*We may see some additional information before Obama leaves office but I doubt it. Probably the next major release will come from Trump after the inauguration.  He may reverse course in regard to Putin after he sees the details of the hack or he may bury it.  If he buries it, there will probably be a Senate investigation committee. It's already being discussed.     *


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 31, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> . He is called a Muslim and Kenyan due his actions over the years, and his connections, and his background in that respect.  You are the one that can't see beyond your biased partisan bull crap. Give us a break already.  I think it amazing that you people think that you can continue to fool this country with the bull crap you spew right on and on.



Are you reading what you type?? He is called a Muslim and a Kenyan because people 'genuinely' believe he is a Muslim and a Kenyan. Period.

What bias? I have said on more than one occasion Rubio and Katisch were probably the best out of a bad bunch. I even liked Jeb Bush but am not a fan of dynasties running countries.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *You seem to be basing your conclusions entirely on cyber data gathering and monitoring. US intelligence resources include far more than computer geeks sitting at computers.*
> ...


*I'm just saying you do have all the information because it's not going to be released.  If the CIA has a mole that has confirmed the analysis or emails or phone taps or special techniques, equipment or software, do you think they're going to make that information available to the public? They are going to release information that can be safely released that will not compromise any part of their work.  That information will be released only to people in the highest levels of government.  What they release to the public may or may not be definitive proof.*


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 31, 2016)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Obama bugged Merkel's phone


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 31, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. Had to apologise to didn't they ? Hmmm.  No sanctions ??


----------



## oreo (Dec 31, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I believe Obama stated they were going to release more information prior to Trump Inauguration. _ I think they're going to try & take him down before he's sworn in._

The Russians have been very busy this year.

1. Hacking the Pentagon to get into the Joint Chiefs of Staffs emails.
Russian hack almost brought the U.S. military to its knees

2. Hacking into the DNC databases, putting tons of FAKE news on social media outlets to elect Comrade Trump.

*AND NOW THE LATEST*--our *electric power grids*--they have found the same Russian malware.

Apparently the FBI has sent out a message to all power grids in this country to look for this Russian malware they've been using and one _(so far)_ has been found in Vermont. They refer to this malware as the *GRISSLEY STEEP MALWARE. *This is the same malware that was used to hack DNC databases.

"The indicators from the malicious software found on a* Burlington Electric Company laptop match those on malware found in the Democratic National Committee computers* that the US government has blamed on Russians, the Department of Homeland Security said Saturday.

DHS spokesman Todd Breasseale said the department's investigation into the cyber intrusion on the computer is ongoing and he couldn't comment further.

The DHS's acknowledgment is the first such confirmation by the government that the malware is the same as the code used in malicious cyber activity that the US government has blamed on Russian hackers attempting to influence November's election.

It comes a day after Burlington Electric announced it found the malicious software on a computer that was not connected to its grid control systems. Both the Department of Homeland Security and the utility said Saturday there are no indications that the electric grid was breached.

The DHS and the FBI made a 13-page report public Thursday with information about the malware code -- which was found on Democratic National Committee computers -- and urged all entities to check for it.
Alleged Russian malware found on Vermont utility's laptop - CNN.com

*What does Comrade Trump say about all this-*-as of tonight December 31, 2016. "President-elect Donald Trump reiterated his doubts Saturday that Russia was behind cyber-meddling in the US election, saying such a crime would be difficult to prove."
Trump casts hacking doubts again - CNNPolitics.com





Maybe not so hard to prove
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=1


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to say it again folks, the only way I can see for the US gov to be able to pin this on the Russians is for us to have stolen documents that conclusively show the two hacker agents were theirs...
> ...



You don't see any trouble with sanctioning another nation for hacking when we've stolen documents from their highest levels do you?

Nothing like being known as shit-hole hypocrites!  I suppose it'll reflect the dishonesty of the 65m who only care about pay to play schemes and confidential information security when its the "other" candidate...


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Prove it.  I was pissed that the Wikileaks release was met with such ignorance.  No one even gives a shit that their political party is fucking corrupt on the left - its as if they don't understand that if leaders of a political party are wagging their own supporters, they're damn straight wagging the rest of the world.  And now the entire fucking planet knows that the majority, 65m, American people don't give two shits that their political system is corrupt.


But yea, lets talk about how horrible it is that the former KGB might have put that information out there - because America of course is sooo much better than the USSR these days, you know,  with our political party controlled media (under the hand of a fucking former Nazi no less) and indifferent population, and now, war hawks pushing for a war with a nuclear power over hacking, just to save their dear leaders face.  Beautiful.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> *I doubt Russian hacking played any major part in the Trump victory.  If this is the issue you're concentrating on, you're missing the forest for the trees. The point is a foreign power has hacked into a private server of a US political party for the purpose of influencing the election.  It doesn't matter whether it was a dnc server or an rnc server or that of a candidate or whoever.   A foreign power can steer an election whichever direction they desire if they just have the right information.
> 
> In this election Clinton was the target since Putin clearly did not want her in the presidency.   If Republican Senators open up an investigation of Russian hacking, they may be the target in midterm elections.  If relations between Trump and Putin sour as they probably will, Trump may be the target in 2020.*



You might want to notify your pet media to stop lying because they are attempting to convince the world that it did indeed get Trump elected, in a partisan effort to de-legitimize the election, and worse.  A surprisingly large block of the left right now are even proclaiming that Trump cannot be elected, they want him arrested for treason, and they think he should be assassinated to "save us from Russian control"


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Sounds like more speculation based on absolutely no credible evidence of any kind.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 1, 2017)

See also, my post here: No evidence has been submitted that the Russians hacked the DNC


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2017)

Breaking News.....

Trump declares: My friend Putin wouldn't do such a thing....Believe me


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


We already have definitive proof of wrong doing in the Wikileaks e-mail revelations.   I'd like to see our government investigate that.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2017)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


. So Obama is using his office to destroy his political foe's eh ?   Sort of like they were doing with the IRS, and with who knows what other tactic's they will use to try and keep some kind of control over their agenda ? Has Obama and the radical left become the enemy of this nation, and are they forcing the country to resort to counter intelligence tactics to try and break the grip that these people have on this country now ? Will Obama be arrested like Morsi in Egypt when all is learned about this stuff ? Has the left forced this nation to resort to using radical means to gain back the liberty and free elections of the nation ?  Many interesting developments keep rolling on in this nashing and wailing of teeth that the left are engaged in over losing their power for the next 4 to 8 years.. It's as if they fear that all is lost for them.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


. Hopefully it will soon as a retaliation, because the leftist are becoming some of the craziest people this nation has ever encountered I do believe.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Nope.  It's the same thing.  The election is done.  Trump won the electoral college which is the DECIDING factor in our election.  You ever hear me complaining about the EC?  No.  The left needs to quite quibbling and whining get over that and work on turning things around in 2018.  Hillary won the popular vote - by a huge margin.  It doesn't win her the Trophy but it does weaken any "mandate".  The right needs to recognize that and pull the nation together instead of whining and creating conspiracy theories about illegals winning the popular vote for Clinton.

Clinton did not win the Presidency.
Trump did not win the People.
The presidency does not give out partication trophies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 1, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> Where was this outrage when Sony Pictures was hacked by North Korea because of the movie, "The Interview" about Kim Jong un?



Or when the Federal Employee database containing my 20 page security file with my life history was stolen by the Chinese???  Along with MILLIONS of other sensitive Govt employees ?? 

Where were the snarly investigations and sanctions and demonization then??


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Where was this outrage when Sony Pictures was hacked by North Korea because of the movie, "The Interview" about Kim Jong un?
> ...



You know what - those are very good questions.  But you are approaching it from the wrong end.

There WAS outrage and anger.  The Sony hack was big time in the news.

The question to ask is:  where were all the outraged claims demanding EVIDENCE before doing anything?  We ACCEPTED what the intelligence agencies determined, and we allowed our president to react.

And keep in mind two additional things:
- the reaction, this time, was not the first time the White House has reacted to Russia's hacking, Russia has been warned several times, leading to this - not a knee jerk reaction, but a measured response after we have had an intelligence consensus on it.

- secondly, it targeted our electoral process, I think the timing of the released information ( compared to when the hack occurred) supports this - the motivations (ie - wanting a Trump win) maybe be less supported, but claiming it had nothing to do with our elections is weak.  Shouldn't we be outraged that a foreign entity is so blatently attempting to disrupt our elections?  Regardless of which candidate was the target I find it mindboggling that people are not angry about it. the same people who are denanding stringent voter ID laws, pass this off - excuse it - demand more "proof".  I simply don't understand it.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 1, 2017)

Wasn't that these guys - North Korean Hackers Could Weaken US Pacific Command  - E Hacker News


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Where was this outrage when Sony Pictures was hacked by North Korea because of the movie, "The Interview" about Kim Jong un?
> ...


Who did not get notified of the Sony Pictures hack and the corresponding compromise of the personal information?


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL - North Korea blasts U.S. over release of 'The Interview' - CNN.com

"If the U.S. is to persistently insist that the hacking attack was made by the DPRK, the U.S. should produce evidence without fail, though belatedly," said the North Korean Defense Commission statement carried Saturday by the state-run Korean Central News Agency.

"If the U.S. persists in American-style arrogant, high-handed and gangster-like arbitrary practices despite the repeated warnings of the DPRK, the U.S. should bear in mind that its failed political affairs will face inescapable deadly blows." 

The FBI has said that the code of the malware used in the attack on Sony is similar to what North Korea has used in other attacks. But that code was leaked a long time ago, cyberexperts say, and any hacker around the world could have used it. Some U.S. cyberexperts say the evidence the FBI has presented isn't enough to isolate North Korea as the culprit. "It's clear to us, based on both forensic and other evidence we've collected, that unequivocally they are not responsible for orchestrating or initiating the attack on Sony," said Sam Glines, who runs cybersecurity company Norse. CNN has reached out to the FBI for comment on such doubt, but has not heard back.

Related:
Obama: North Korea's hack not war, but 'cybervandalism' - CNNPolitics.com
U.S. slaps new sanctions on North Korea after Sony hack - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


*Only if you consider US intelligence agencies not creditable.  Trump may choose to ignore them which will only hasten his exit from office.*


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I'll consider them credible on this issue when we see some kind of actual evidence.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jan 1, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> I'll consider them credible on this issue when we see some kind of actual evidence.


Oh, shit. Now you went and did it, demanding to see actual evidence.

Just who do you think you are?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> See also, my post here: No evidence has been submitted that the Russians hacked the DNC


*Submit evidence to who?  It's foolish to think that security agencies or the administration would or should reveal information often acquired clandestinely from human or technical sources or information that would compromise current operations.  

Damaging current operations, connections with valuable sources, or revealing technical capabilities for the sake of satisfying critics would be truly unwise. Supporters of the administration need only assurance from the president.  Those that oppose the administration would never have enough information.  

There are times when sensitive or secret information has to be released to the public regardless of what it might do to current operations.  I doubt that this is one of those times.*


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > See also, my post here: No evidence has been submitted that the Russians hacked the DNC
> ...


Who could possibly imagine anyone being skeptical about the veracity of an anonymous secret report that can't be verified.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 1, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


And which starts with a disclaimer stating the info is not 'guaranteed'. Lol.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 1, 2017)

It should obvious, even to the slowest of observers, that this whole Russian hacking thing is a clumsy attempt to symbolically delegitimize the Trump presidency as payback for birthirism.  End of story children.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


*If you bothered to look at the report, you would see two seals at the top, FBI and Homeland Security.  I suppose you consider these organizations lacking in any creditably.  You will also see at the end of the report who to contact with questions.  *


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


 Y'all keep saying that Putin wanted Trump to win as if he is a weak lame duck President right out of the gate, but you people are so wrong about it all, and it all leads back to the Democrats in the end, and how they are behind this whole debacle that is going on here in all of this.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > See also, my post here: No evidence has been submitted that the Russians hacked the DNC
> ...


. You all are giving Trump so much power with your bull crap, that one just has to love it. LOL.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2017)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...




not

media got hooked again


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Where were the visible sanctions on the CHinese for stealing the life data of damn near every Federal employee or security contractor for decades? I musta missed them. No demonizing of the ChiComs for that act. 

In these 3 "election" cases you have arrogant people IGNORING security protocols and alerts and then whining about being compromised. The DNC had a VERY hard time accepting the FBI advice to tighten up. They are complicit in the result. And Ms Clinton is DEFINITELY guilty of circumventing all the REQUIRED secure communications channels in favor of her convenience. And Podesta?  Who the hell knows. I heard he LOST a phone prior to all this news. And THAT very well might have made it extremely easy by itself. 

And here's the problem I have. The media and the partisan whiners are conflating Russia with THE Russian govt. The traces that were found on the DNC snoop job were described as having been analyzed by an Independent company. (Because the DNC didn't TRUST the Intel people to determine ?)  And that public report traces the entries back to KNOWN Russian hackers (Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear) but there is NOTHING that connects these outside guys to Russian intelligence in this particular case. 

If Cozy and Fancy ARE  contractors to the Kremlin -- then WHY would the Kremlin release information that would burn these valuable assets? That's NOT the way it's done. Protecting assets and methods is ALWAYS #1 consideration in the spy biz.  Sounds more like the leak was a "Snowden type".. Or the "bears" themselves SELLING the information. In that case, Russians did the hacking, but NOT the Kremlin, who is probably also mad at the fall-out and is largely innocent.  

Out of ALL of these 3 attacks -- only the DNC hack has been publicly analyzed. And THAT ONE -- had very little to do with "influencing" the general election. It was Podesta's phone and the katty comments about controlling and managing Clinton's temperament and message that was the damaging stuff. And I for one, am gonna look at EACH CASE individually, with a priority on the Podesta phone to determine whether this is a big poo flinging expedition or whether that phone has traces of the RUSSIAN *GOVT* (or others) on it. 

Know what else I think? I think after this that Trump is a moron if he refuses to put down his tweeter. Or at least they pry it out of his tiny hands and force him to dictate tweets for someone else to send out. He's giving up information every time he types a brainfart. And I also believe that the Dems are fishing to see who BOUGHT that Podesta information -- *IF it went up for sale*. Might turn out that the Kremlin didn't turn it over to Wikileaks, but some big GOP donor might have. 

HOW and by WHOM it got released is the question. Not just who hacked it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 1, 2017)

oreo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...



Russian malware that is available on the dark market to 1000s of hackers does not equal *Russian GOVERNMENT* hacking. Intel agencies rarely LOSE their tools and leave them behind. And if THEY DO -- they make new ones...


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2017)

Obama's insanity does not quit

No US carrier at sea leaves gap in Middle East


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



The most recent hacking represents an ongoing escalation in state-sponsored hacking, which is something the administration was concerned about in how to respond to the Chinese and the North Koreans and now the Russians.  *Response isn't a "one size fits all" solution.*  The  visible sanctions and public response to Russia were enacted after other attempts to halt it* proved ineffective*. We retaliated against NK, but the same response wouldn't work against China or Russia, as outlined in the article below.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/01/world/asia/us-decides-to-retaliate-against-chinas-hacking.html
_But over recent days, both Mr. Clapper and Adm. Michael S. Rogers, director of the National Security Agency and commander of the military’s Cyber Command, have hinted at the internal debate by noting *that unless the United States finds a way to respond to the attacks, they are bound to escalate*.

Mr. Clapper predicted that the number and sophistication of hacking aimed at the United States would worsen *“until such time as we create both the substance and psychology of deterrence.”*

Admiral Rogers made clear in a public presentation to the meeting of the Aspen Security Forum last week that he had advised President Obama to strike back against North Korea for the earlier attack on Sony Pictures Entertainment. Since then, evidence that hackers associated with the Chinese government were responsible for the Office of Personnel Management theft has been gathered by personnel under Admiral Rogers’s command, officials said.

Admiral Rogers stressed *the need for “creating costs” for attackers responsible for the intrusion, although he acknowledged that it differed in important ways from the Sony case.* In the Sony attack, the theft of emails was secondary to the destruction of much of the company’s computer systems, part of an effort to intimidate the studio to keep it from releasing a comedy that portrayed the assassination of Kim Jong-un, the North Korean leader.

According to officials involved in the internal debates over responses to the personnel office attack, Mr. Obama’s aides *explored applying economic sanctions against China, based on the precedent of sanctions the president approved against North Korea* in January.

“The analogy simply didn’t work,” said one senior economic official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal White House deliberations. North Korea is so isolated that there was no risk it could retaliate in kind. *But in considering sanctions against China, officials from the Commerce Department and the Treasury offered a long list of countersanctions the Chinese could impose against American firms that are already struggling to deal with China*._​
So sanctions would be less effective with China (and more likely to damage us) but that is not the case with Russia, there isn't much Russia can sanction us for that would do much damage.  However the Obama administration applied a different approach with China that HAS caused a decline in Chinese hacking attacks:

Obama Curbed Chinese Hacking, But Russia Won’t Be So Easy
_That decline was achieved through two major moves by the US government since 2014. *First, the US Department of Justice identified five Chinese men by name*—all members of China’s People’s Liberation Army—and accused them of taking part in a series of intrusions of American companies, going so far as to issue criminal charges against them in absentia. Additionally, *after the US threatened new trade sanctions against China for its hacking activities in 2015, Chinese President Xi Jinping and President Obama signed an agreement* in that September in which both countries agreed not to hack the other’s private sector targets. With a few exceptions, China has since abided by that agreement, Alperovitch says._​
No demonizing?  They were openly and publically identified, and an agreement was reached after threatening trade sanctions.  *But Russia is not China.* from the same article I quoted above:

*A Russian Puzzle*

...Despite that intelligence community concurrence, no course of action has been publicly set. While the White House is rumored to have considered economic sanctions, that measure may not work as well in Russia’s case, says FireEye’s Director of Global Intelligence Laura Galante. The US recently sanctioned Russia following its invasion of Ukraine’s Crimea, and needs to preserve what relationship it has left to work toward peace in Syria, limitings its ability to play the sanctions card again. And unlike the case of China’s economic espionage, financial sanctions would be seen as an “asymmetric” financial response to a fundamentally political crime, Galante says. “For China, it made sense to say,’you’re stealing our IP so you can’t sell in our market,'” she says. “With Russia, sanctions don’t align with the actual activity taking place now.”

Obama himself told reporters Friday that additional sanctions may not be the answer. “We already have enormous numbers of sanctions against Russia,” he said.* “How we approach an appropriate response that increases costs for them for behavior like this in the future but doesn’t create problems for us is worth taking the time to think through and figure out.”*

*Naming and indicting individual culprits, as the US Justice Department did with Chinese hackers in 2014, may not be the right approach to Russia either, Galante says. “The Russians are less affected by shame,”* she says. “The Chinese felt incredibly demeaned by what happened with the indictment and that made it powerful. The Russians will just see it as continued Russophobia.”​
The article does suggest that highly targeted sanctions might work with Russia:
_Applying the China model to Russia can still work, says Georgetown professor and ex-CIA counsel Catherine Lotrionte, in the sense that the US needs to find the legal and diplomatic buttons it can push to reach Russia’s leadership. “You have to make their lives unpleasant in some way,” she says. “You have to do something to show them this is not worth it.”


Lotrionte suggests highly targeted sanctions designed to hurt not the Russian economy but Putin himself, or his direct associates. And targeted trade sanctions could be combined with freezing Russian assets in American banks and denying travel to Putin’s inner circle. “Targeted sanctions can have positive results,” she says. “You’re not targeting companies. You’re targeting individuals. It could be people in government, it could be CEOs of companies…We have the legal authority to freeze assets and prohibit travel.”_​
And that is basically what Obama did along with the public throwing out of spies.  Is that demonizing and if so, how is it any more demonizing than publically accusing (and shaming) Chinese officials behind the Chinese hacks?  The only difference is the context of the debate - a context that involves a highly irregular election season, and allegations of electoral interference.  The contextual difference is that like the NK hack, like the Chinese hack, these Russian hacks have taken place on Obama's watch and it's his responsibility to find the best way to deal with them in a way that will hopefully decrease or end them.  Unlike with China, he doesn't have years to put pressure on and negotiate for a solution.  Softer diplomatic approaches have utterly failed with Russia.  What was needed was an appropriate response, that made a strong point and did not leave us looking weak.  Pretending that there is no "proof" (which we did not demand for the Chinese) - pretending that we want warm and fuzzy relations with Russia so we'll let bygones be bygones and ignore the latest in an escelating series of hacks isn't a wise solution either.




> In these 3 "election" cases you have arrogant people IGNORING security protocols and alerts and then whining about being compromised. The DNC had a VERY hard time accepting the FBI advice to tighten up. They are complicit in the result. And Ms Clinton is DEFINITELY guilty of circumventing all the REQUIRED secure communications channels in favor of her convenience. And Podesta?  Who the hell knows. I heard he LOST a phone prior to all this news. And THAT very well might have made it extremely easy by itself.



In those cases - Mrs. Clinton may or may not have been hacked (no proof either way) - but that is not the material that was leaked to wikileaks.  There is no way of verifying anything about Podesta's phone.  I think those two things should be left out of the occassion.  It IS known that the DNC was hacked, and yes they were stupid about security, but to use an analogy - does that mean a scantily dressed girl in a rough bar is complicit in the crime if she is raped and, does that mean that we should not go after her attacker decisively?



> And here's the problem I have. The media and the partisan whiners are conflating Russia with THE Russian govt. The traces that were found on the DNC snoop job were described as having been analyzed by an Independent company. (Because the DNC didn't TRUST the Intel people to determine ?)  And that public report traces the entries back to KNOWN Russian hackers (Cozy Bear and Fancy Bear) *but there is NOTHING that connects these outside guys to Russian intelligence in this particular case*.



The intelligence agencies have been saying that a hack of this scope and nature, not to mention the carefully timed releases a year later....indicate involvement at a state level.  Now we can choose to believe or disbelieve our own agencies.  But if we choose to disbelieve them, then I have to ask why we chose to believe that the Chinese hacks were orchestrated at a state level (no "direct" evidence there either and no one whining about the need for it)?    Same with North Korea I think.

So WHY are some insisting Russia be treated as more innocent then China?  I think that is a good question to ask.



> If Cozy and Fancy ARE  contractors to the Kremlin -- then WHY would the Kremlin release information that would burn these valuable assets? That's NOT the way it's done. Protecting assets and methods is ALWAYS #1 consideration in the spy biz.  Sounds more like the leak was a "Snowden type".. Or the "bears" themselves SELLING the information. In that case, Russians did the hacking, but NOT the Kremlin, who is probably also mad at the fall-out and is largely innocent.



I can't answer that because I am not involved in intelligence, and don't know the ins and outs of the Russians, nor do I as a private citizen have access to the information they do - so I do trust our agencies in this regard - particularly when more than one are drawing the same conclusions.



> Out of ALL of these 3 attacks -- only the DNC hack has been publicly analyzed. And THAT ONE -- had very little to do with "influencing" the general election. It was Podesta's phone and the katty comments about controlling and managing Clinton's temperament and message that was the damaging stuff. And I for one, am gonna look at EACH CASE individually, with a priority on the Podesta phone to determine whether this is a big poo flinging expedition or whether that phone has traces of the RUSSIAN *GOVT* (or others) on it.
> 
> Know what else I think? I think after this that Trump is a moron if he refuses to put down his tweeter. Or at least they pry it out of his tiny hands and force him to dictate tweets for someone else to send out. He's giving up information every time he types a brainfart. And I also believe that the Dems are fishing to see who BOUGHT that Podesta information -- *IF it went up for sale*. Might turn out that the Kremlin didn't turn it over to Wikileaks, but some big GOP donor might have.
> 
> HOW and by WHOM it got released is the question. Not just who hacked it.



The Trump and the Tweet shalt not be parted. No parteth sayeth the Lord for the Tweet shall be the message and the Tweeter shall be the Messenger.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



What do you suppose is the meaning of the disclaimer: "As Is"  For Informational Purposes Only.   ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> _*fter the US threatened new trade sanctions against China for its hacking activities in 2015, Chinese President Xi Jinping and President Obama signed an agreement* in that September in which both countries agreed not to hack the other’s private sector targets. With a few exceptions, China has since abided by that agreement, Alperovitch says._



Did ya catch the key word there? "*Private* Sector Targets"..  Hacking govt and political orgs is always open season for State Intel Agencies.. Not illegal thru treaty. AND -- the info gained from those operations doesn't EVER leave the highest security.

And my colleagues in Silicon Valley will tell you -- they are not hacked less by China since that agreement.




Coyote said:


> The intelligence agencies have been saying that a hack of this scope and nature, not to mention the carefully timed releases a year later....indicate involvement at a state level. Now we can choose to believe or disbelieve our own agencies. But if we choose to disbelieve them, then I have to ask why we chose to believe that the Chinese hacks were orchestrated at a state level (no "direct" evidence there either and no one whining about the need for it)? Same with North Korea I think.



I don't think the releases were DELAYED by a year. Certainly not the Podesta and DNC ones. That was fresh red meat.

"of that nature and scope".. .   Holy cow.. If you knew how good these folks were at accessing the HARD targets, Hillary's server, the DNC and Podesta's phone would be child's play.. Any of THOUSANDS of hackers who happened to use Russian malware and tools (not Russian Intel Agency tools) could have done this on a lark. These devices were WIDE open. Commercial spyhunter s/w protection doesn't even bother them with the type of phishing attacks that Podesta's phone was. In fact, the spear-fishing attack that opened up his phone was discussed publicly. He inquired to IT as to a memo that SEEMED to come from them. But in the reply, (the story goes), The IT person said that his "spell-checker" changed a word that told Podesta (or assistant) that it was OK to open the malicious file.   Damn spellheckers !!!! 

THAT --- is considered "sophisticated"???  of "it's nature and scope"?? It happens a couple 1,000 times all around the world -- every day... That's baloney. The malware which was delivered in that phishing attack is on the dark market across the world. I could probably get the price of it if you have enough BitCoin credits.  That's not a PayPal type deal..  

What the Intel agencies are NOT saying really --- is why and who leaked it. That's STILL the bigger question.  And the one that doesn't seem to indicate an Intel Op of a state actor.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > _*fter the US threatened new trade sanctions against China for its hacking activities in 2015, Chinese President Xi Jinping and President Obama signed an agreement* in that September in which both countries agreed not to hack the other’s private sector targets. With a few exceptions, China has since abided by that agreement, Alperovitch says._
> ...



The "why" is pretty easy - to throw a wrench into the elections.  Ya, I was wrong about timing - the hack was in May but the timing of the releases was certainly strategic.  If the Russians hacked it, and that is what the Intel agencies are saying - then I'm sure they leaked it.  Assange is close with the Russians.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 1, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It has already been stated it was leaked from the inside the DNC and not from Russians.

The press could have found out the truth about Clinton and the DNC, but they intentionally avoided such things and tried to besmirch Trump over the most unreliable things instead.

Now they try to convince people russia are somehow to blame but neglect all the times Obama hacked other countries or interfered at taxpayer expense in foreign elections.  Now He wants to intentionally fabricate a war on his last days to drop in Trump's lap on top of a mountain of billions in more regulations and red tape to entangle Trump in legal stumbling blocks.

Anything but a peaceful handover of power.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


*Putin wanted Trump to win for several reason:*

*First, he spoke against NATO and suggested the US should reduce support.  Putin hates NATO and considers it a major threat to Russia.*
*Second, having a business man with no experience in international diplomacy leading the only nation strong enough to rival Russia is just too good to be true.*
*Lastly, Clinton has spoke against Putin's military expansion, opposed his actions in Syria, encourage Russian protest against his election. Any president but Clinton would preferable for Putin.*
*
Practically all of Trump's campaign promises such as building walls between the US and Mexico, limiting immigration, confronting China and other countries on trade are indications that the US will be moving in directions less likely to challenge Russian expansion in the Ukraine and Middle East. *


----------



## Flopper (Jan 1, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


I*t appears to be same disclaimer on all JAR's.  Since this like most JAR's contain mostly recommendations on security as well as product names, such a disclaimer seems reasonable.
*


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


. You would write a thousand page essay if you thought it would convince someone, but it ain't working. Save your data.


----------



## oreo (Jan 2, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Sweet Baby Jesus:  *NO YOU CANNOT BUY RUSSIAN MALWARE:  If it could be bought, the CIA/FBI, McCafee, Norton and every other high tech security firm would know about it, and be able to stop it from doing any damage or being used to hack.  It would be totally useless dumbass.*

I am certain that will be Comrade Trump's story when-and if he announces one--LOL  After all he stated last night:   *"And I also know things that other people don't know, and so they cannot be sure of the situation," he said."  *_ Now he'll make certain he puts his 154 character Tweeter account to use on this statement.  Because the last thing he is going to do, is get in front of reporters, asking him a ton of questions on how he really knows more than other people do. Including 17 intelligence agencies, the CIA, the FBI, Homeland Security, and Republican intelligence committee members who are having a conniption fit over this._


The fact still remains that the FBI and the Department of Homeland Security have sent out a 13 page report stating that the *same* RUSSIAN malware that was found in the DNC database aka Grissley steppe has also been found in a power plant in Vermont.  They sent out an urgent warning to all power plants in this country, with instructions on how to find it. 
Alleged Russian malware found on Vermont utility's laptop - CNN.com

_This is not some 400 lb. fat guy sitting on his bed doing this._






It is beyond anyone's wildest imagination that Donald Trump will actually be the Commander & Chief of this country.

After his tweet, his physco-babble interpreters will be circling the wagons, (if and when he puts this out on his tweeter account) all in full support, _you can definitely count on that.  So make certain you stayed tuned in._


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 2, 2017)

You mean the malware I have repeatedly posted the link where it is available to download?  That malware oreo?  Yes, I'm quite sure it's been used in hundreds of thousands of hacks all over the planet.

Do you think that if the Russian government was creating a Malware for use in their espionage, they would throw it up on the web for white hackers to de-compile and add to their anti-virus definitions?  I'm afraid I'm not that stupid.

Even /if/ you believe that level of stupid, when something is available to download via GOOGLE (aka how we found out it was PAS 3.1.0) that means that almost anyone could then use it to hack anyone else, military or civilian, North Korean, Chinese, Russian, Ukrainian, Romanian, American, European, Middle East, /anyone/ on the planet could be using it.

In order to tie the /specific/ attacks to Russia one would have to show some evidence that it was used at least from the country.  Our stupid government can't even do that in their "evidence"!  The US Government's OWN REPORT INDICATES OTHER COUNTRIES: ~ GRIZZLY STEPPE – Russian Malicious Cyber Activity

This is their CVS File on Indicators (aka "The JAR package offers technical details regarding the tools and infrastructure used by Russian civilian and military intelligence services (RIS). Accompanying CSV and STIX format files of the indicators are available here:

    GRIZZLY STEPPE Indicators (CSV)")

Here are screenshots of the first three pages worth of IPs and their countries of origin in the CSV file *OUR GOVERNMENT* put out which shows pretty much every country on the planet, (if you have MS Excel or a text editor I encourage you to look at it yourself and verify it. [to view it with text you'd have to "open with" a text editor; notepad or similar])



>



Again, see - US Govt Data Shows Russia Used Outdated Ukrainian PHP Malware

DHS provided us with 876 IP addresses as part of the package of indicators of compromise. _[aka the CSV I showed some of above]_ Lets look at where they are located. The chart below shows the distribution of IP addresses by country.






As you can see they are globally distributed with most of them in the USA.

Lets look at who the top ISP’s are who own the IP addresses:






There are several hosting companies in the mix including OVH SAS, Digital Ocean, Linode and Hetzner. These are hosting companies that provide low cost hosting to WordPress customers and customers who use other PHP applications. A common pattern that we see in the industry is that accounts at these hosts are compromised and those hacked sites are used to launch attacks around the web.

Out of the 876 IP addresses that DHS provided, 134 or about 15% are Tor exit nodes, based on a reverse DNS lookup that we did on each IP address. These are anonymous gateways that are used by anyone using the Tor anonymous browsing service.

https://www.wordfence.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Screen-Shot-2016-12-30-at-3.41.37-AM.png

---

Do you not understand TOR?  - Tor Project: Overview

Tor helps to reduce the risks of both simple and sophisticated traffic analysis by distributing your transactions over several places on the Internet, so no single point can link you to your destination. The idea is similar to using a twisty, hard-to-follow route in order to throw off somebody who is tailing you — and then periodically erasing your footprints. Instead of taking a direct route from source to destination, data packets on the Tor network take a random pathway through several relays that cover your tracks *so no observer at any single point can tell where the data came from or where it's going.*


Do you not understand IP masking? - How to Hide Your IP Address - 3 Easy Ways

Top 4 reasons why people want to hide their IP address:

*Hide their geographical location
    Prevent Web tracking
    Avoid leaving a digital footprint*
    Bypass any bans or blacklisting of their IP address


Do you not understand virtual IPs? - Virtual IP address - Wikipedia

A virtual IP address (VIP or VIPA) is an IP address that *doesn't correspond to an actual physical network interface (port). *  Uses for VIPs include network address translation (especially, one-to-many NAT), fault-tolerance, and mobility.

See also - 
Tor - Free downloads and reviews - CNET Download.com 
Ip Mask - Free downloads and reviews - CNET Download.com 
Virtual Ip - Free downloads and reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


If President Obama has no evidence that he can make public then why say anything at all?    This whole thing looks like it's motivated by petty domestic political considerations.  It would certainly be more compelling if he could do something like this.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)

The democrats at this point remind of the episode of the High Chapperal called "The Last Hundred Miles".  In the current play it should be called "The Last Eighteen Days", where Obama is Chero, Trump is John Cannon,  Cochise is Putin.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## oreo (Jan 2, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> You mean the malware I have repeatedly posted the link where it is available to download?  That malware oreo?  Yes, I'm quite sure it's been used in hundreds of thousands of hacks all over the planet.
> 
> Do you think that if the Russian government was creating a Malware for use in their espionage, they would throw it up on the web for white hackers to de-compile and add to their anti-virus definitions?  I'm afraid I'm not that stupid.
> 
> ...




You can babble on all day long--but 17 intelligence agencies, including the CIA, the FBI--Republican senate committee members are ALL stating these hacks came from Russia.  They have identified it hs installed into the DNC database as Grissley Steepe.  They have found it again in a power plant in Vermont and have sent out a 13 page report on it, signed off by the FBI and Department of Homeland Security.
How Russians may have hacked U.S. computer systems
https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf

The New York Times reported before Obama kicked them out that Russian diplomats were in contact with the Trump campaign.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/world/europe/trump-campaign-russia.html?_r=0

I have a brother-in-law that works at a major power plant in Colorado Springs.  We  have military bases all over the place, including NORAD and their biggest fear are the *Russians* who are continually trying to hack into their electric grid databases.

Trump  has conflicts of interest coming out of every door, including Russia & China. He has praised Putin throughout this campain.  The Kremlin broke out the champagne bottles on the announcement of his win.
Trump's Hotels In China Could Be A Conflict For The President-Elect
Donald Trump's Many, Many, Many, Many Ties to Russia
US election 2016: Why Russia is celebrating Trump win - BBC News

Now you and Comrade Trump's phyco-babble interpreters can do all you want to support this ASS clown as Commander and Chief, who has refused to attend National Security briefings that are held every morning at 9  a.m. but it won't be long before you're standing alone.

I know that 17 intelligence agencies, Republican Senators, the CIA, FBI, the Department of Homeland security along with  Barack Obama are not going to fucking kick Putin in the teeth for no dam reason, dumbass.
Lindsey Graham Says 99 Percent Of Senate Agrees On Russian Hacks






This is NOT some 400 lb. fat guy sitting on his bed doing this.  It is a FELONY in this country to hack into private or public computer databases that comes with* PRISON TIME.*
Russian hack almost brought the U.S. military to its knees


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the malware I have repeatedly posted the link where it is available to download?  That malware oreo?  Yes, I'm quite sure it's been used in hundreds of thousands of hacks all over the planet.
> ...


I wonder who'd be dumb enough to believe that seventeen intelligence agencies investigated an e-mail hack?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


*The more information released the more difficult it would be for Trump to bury it.  

I think the question no one seems to be asking is why is Trump trying to make an ally out of Putin?  Russia has little interest in trade deals with the US.  They are not a major trading partner.  In fact, we share very little common interest with Russia except nuclear arms reduction.  Their goals in the Middle East, Eastern Europe, and Asian are just about the opposite on ours.

Political, Trump own party is more closely aligned with Obama's actions toward Russian.  In fact, the biggest complaint about Obama's foreign policy is his lack of retaliation in response to Russian aggression.  Which brings up another question, at a time when Trump is going to be asking congress for a slew of confirmations of appointments, help with immigration and his wall, tax cuts, spending increases and a dozen other domestic issues, why is he setting himself up for a battle with his own party in congress over Russia?*


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


The fact that the Russians have thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at us should be more than reason enough to seek a better relationship with them.   I think politicians who use this incident to increase tensions for their own petty political purposes should be arrested and shot as traitors.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...





China


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


*Obama did not claim seventeen intelligence agencies investigated an email hack? Clinton said 17 agencies confirmed the Russian hack. There are 16 security agencies within Homeland Security.  The JAR was jointly issued by Homeland Security and the FBI.  That's where the number 17 comes from.  Most probably all investigation was done by NCCIC (National Cybersecurity & Communication Integration Center in Homeland Security, the FBI, and possibility the CIA and NSA. If the other agencies were involved, it was probably just a review of the investigation. *


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


A review.    In other words:  A generic summary of an amalgam of reports.  At best.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


*What does China have to do with Trump buddying up with Putin?*


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 2, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


I believe that's now known as "Gina".


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


*Yes a review, a formal assessment or examination of the investigation. *


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Well not to harp on the subject, winning 30 states and getting both houses in congress is a mandate no matter how you want to argue


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Trump want to work with Russia against China, pressure China.  Close closer bonds between russia and china are not the US advantage.  Having a strong ally against china is.

Trump obviously took a chapter from Kissinger's book


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


This^^^^,

So where again is our reliable MSM to report on the corruption? Still in the DNC back pocket.  Thanks Russia I guess since you all think so!! I love it when cheaters are exposed


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Who targeted our electoral process? The DNC? I agree


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I can hardly wait for the sequel.   Should be a best seller.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


*A candidate or the president elect can not improve diplomatic relations with a foreign power via tweets and campaign rhetoric because he does not have all the information, nor does he have the responsibility or the power to do so.   When Trump is president in a few weeks, he will have full access to all intelligence.  If he feels it's in the best interest of the US to ally this country with Putin then he certainly has the right to do so.  It will then be his responsibility in which he must live with the results, good or bad.*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2017)

Sa


Flopper said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Says who? You? Forgive me while I lose my bowels over that


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the malware I have repeatedly posted the link where it is available to download?  That malware oreo?  Yes, I'm quite sure it's been used in hundreds of thousands of hacks all over the planet.
> ...



In other words you are willfully ignorant of what the government released and you really don't care what the government said - you do realize you linked the PDF release that is on the same page with the CVS file I was talking about right?  Apparently you've no interest in actually discussing the matter, but then why even bother coming to a discussion forum?  

Henceforth I shall consider you a partisan hack / paid shill unworthy of replying to - welcome to the short list dear.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 2, 2017)

For the record Flopper Trump has pretty much just expressed skepticism about the flimsy "evidence" the gov provided RE the sanctions.  He along with, the majority of folks with any knowledge of IPs and the darkweb have stated; basically that it's almost impossible for anyone to track down hackers unless they're total amateurs (which honestly doesn't fit the Russian hackers in the slightest, in fact, its said that Russian hackers are some of the best.)

- http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/31/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-hacking.html -

“I just want them to be sure because it’s a pretty serious charge,” Mr. Trump said of the intelligence agencies. “If you look at the weapons of mass destruction, that was a disaster, and they were wrong,” he added, referring to intelligence cited by the George W. Bush administration to support its march to war in 2003. “So I want them to be sure,” the president-elect said. “I think it’s unfair if they don’t know.”

He added: “And I know a lot about hacking. And hacking is a very hard thing to prove. So it could be somebody else. And I also know things that other people don’t know, and so they cannot be sure of the situation.”

When asked what he knew that others did not, Mr. Trump demurred, saying only, “You’ll find out on Tuesday or Wednesday.”

Mr. Trump, who does not use email, also advised people to avoid computers when dealing with delicate material. “It’s very important, if you have something really important, write it out and have it delivered by courier, the old-fashioned way, because I’ll tell you what, no computer is safe,” Mr. Trump said.

“I don’t care what they say, no computer is safe,” he added. “I have a boy who’s 10 years old; he can do anything with a computer. You want something to really go without detection, write it out and have it sent by courier.”

The comments on Saturday were a departure from a statement that Mr. Trump issued through transition officials last week, in which he said that it was time for people to “move on” from the hacking issue but that he would be briefed on the matter by intelligence officials early in the new year.

----

As much as everyone wants to paint those of us questioning this bullshit "evidence" as traitors, there's a line for what you let your government do.  For me at least, it's not about Putin, Trump, or even Obama so much as its about upholding American values like "innocence until proven guilty," "doing what's right," etc.  I am /not/ okay with the US government making wild accusations and throwing down sanctions based on highly speculative circumstantial evidence.  Frankly the Obama Administration would have been 100 times better off to give /no/ evidence at all and simply say they can't share said evidence without compromising their agents, than to provide a publicly and widely available malware as the proof.


----------



## oreo (Jan 2, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> For the record Flopper Trump has pretty much just expressed skepticism about the flimsy "evidence" the gov provided RE the sanctions.  He along with, the majority of folks with any knowledge of IPs and the darkweb have stated; basically that it's almost impossible for anyone to track down hackers unless they're total amateurs (which honestly doesn't fit the Russian hackers in the slightest, in fact, its said that Russian hackers are some of the best.)
> 
> - http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/31/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-hacking.html -
> 
> ...




Look if you're not going to believe 17 intelligence agencies, the FBI, the CIA, Homeland Security, Republican Senate intelligence committees along with Barack Obama, then* nothing* is going to convince you.  Which is what you have done throughout this campaign season.  _Ignored everything on Donald Trump, that you would have crucified anyone else for doing._
https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf

But common sense dictates that would indicate that every one of these agencies, Republican Senators, etc. ALL* conspired* together to kick Putin in the teeth for no dam good  reason.  And that's a little too hard to swallow.






So you'll have to wait for Trump's tweety account to open up, then you can all rally around what he tweets.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 2, 2017)

And if you're blindly going to believe the government under such shady circumstances you're a sheep waiting to be culled by them.  Enjoy your corn meal son.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > For the record Flopper Trump has pretty much just expressed skepticism about the flimsy "evidence" the gov provided RE the sanctions.  He along with, the majority of folks with any knowledge of IPs and the darkweb have stated; basically that it's almost impossible for anyone to track down hackers unless they're total amateurs (which honestly doesn't fit the Russian hackers in the slightest, in fact, its said that Russian hackers are some of the best.)
> ...


I don't! And, there is no evidence and why none has been published. Fact is there is no way to identify any hack without monitoring the hack live. Sooooo, you and those 17 agencies got bubkis


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 2, 2017)

Obama really misjudged Putin. Just a few years ago, Obama was kissing Putin's ass.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


. In the world of political savaragery, they hope that everybody does. Like I said it all stinks because they are trying to use it all against the incoming president elect, instead of meeting with him to brief him, and to help him or warn him of future problems that may come as a result to this country in the ways of a foreign threat to our nation's freedom of technologies as are used or whether it is through the ease of access due to our very own idiocy if they have proof of ..  Remember folks, that this has all alledgedly happened while under the Obama regime, and not while up under the incoming president's administration after takes power on or after the 20th. Is Obama advertising his weaknesses on and on and on in all this mess in which they are spouting to the world ??? Is Trump's political adversaries showing themselves early on here, otherwise are we finding in those who have been so drunk with power that they think that they can overturn the will of the American people ??


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


. Arrested, but not shot. It is disturbing what they have been doing, whether they are connected with Hollywood, radical elements in society or worse. Unbelievable really.


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Constructive Anarchy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



its now hollyweed, sign has been changed


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Constructive Anarchy said:
> ...


. My bad.. lol


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2017)

>>“Neither of [the leaks] came from the Russians,” [Craig ] Murray said. “The source had legal access to the information. The documents came from inside leaks, not hacks.” .....................

According to Murray, the people who provided the Clinton emails for _WikiLeaks_ were primarily motivated by “disgust at the corruption of the Clinton Foundation and the tilting of the primary election playing field against Bernie Sanders.”<<


----------



## oreo (Jan 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




What you're doing is looking for excuses to defend Russian hacks.  You know you made a mistake by nominating Donald Trump, then electing him.  You knew all this before you did it.

So now you're forced into a position of having to defend Putin, and it's* welcome to your world for the next 4 years, if Trump isn't impeached first.*  This is the importance of vetting candidates, making certain they're answering all questions, turning over income tax returns, etc. etc. etc. _ If it sounds to good to be true, it probably is.  You bought into the bullshit-- swallowed it hook, line and sinker and now you're going to pay for it.
_
_*You were warned over and over and over again about Trump, and you ignored every bit of it.  *_While at the same time you were cheering on Trump's attacks of more qualified candidates.

You flew right over more qualified, experienced candidates that would have never had these kind of problems and you landed on a T.V reality star, that comes with TONS of baggage, garbage and negative nightly news reports.

_You're just trying to defend your own ignorance right now._


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


. Your caption and graphic should be Louis Farakhan addressing a crowd filled partly with idiot white libs, and him bashing whites while they cheer him madly. LOL... Talk about idiocy.


----------



## oreo (Jan 2, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Unfortunately for you it's not.  It's a Trump rally.  And it's true.  Look I was on your side of the isle for my entire life.  I remember the feeling of being addicted to FOX News--I listened to Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity every single day, until I grew a brain, and realized that what they were preaching were 1/2 truths, misconceptions and enough conspiracy theories to fill the capital building from floor to ceiling.  They're ratings and profits orientated, so they have to keep their audiences at a certain level of hysteria and anger to keep them tuned in.  _Maybe someday, you too will figure it out.   You were lead to Trump by them, and I am kind of enjoying this.  _*Now they have to defend Putin too.*

As soon as Trump was nominated, I changed my party status to Independent, and I'll never go back to the Republican party.  This party no longer represents me. It is no longer the party of Lincoln  or Reagan, a party that I was a big part of.  It is now the party of Trump, stuffed full of ignorance, anger, fear, bigotry, misogyny and extremism.  _Donald Trump is a disgrace to this country, and he was *never* qualified to be President of the United States.  *And deep down, you knew it too.*  No one & I mean no one could have watched any of Donald Trump's debates in the primary or with Hillary Clinton, and believed that he won a single one of them.






There's going to be a huge price to pay for this poor judgement._


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




over 35 and born in america


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 3, 2017)

oreo LOL

I have zero regrets that Trump was elected, ZERO.  I'm a wealthy capitalist who has made a tidy stack since he was elected.  (PS I'm still looking for a start up in the lower 48 to fund with that rather unexpected windfall; pedestrian's only, I want hidden sole ownership until my investment is repaid, then it's 100% yours.  PM your business plan.)  Are you kidding?  This is fucking great!


As for Russia, Cold War ended a long time ago buddy.  I'm very happy that my kids didn't have to be trained to uselessly hide under their desks if Russia nuked JBER, Alaska [previously known as Endorsement & Fort Rich] which is literally in our back yard (and trust me I heard about the tensions daily as my father was ultimately the Commander, Ft Rich.)

I see no reason to start tensions with other countries and frankly I think the US needs to stop fucking around with "ruling the world" because we can't even keep shit peaceful within our own borders; all we've done on the word stage the past few decades is make a huge fucking mess - it's embarrassing.  The US needs to go back to leading by example as the greatest nation on earth - catch more flies with honey and all that.

As for Trump's taxes, I frankly don't give two shits. The disingenuous bullshit is just that, and I have no need to sniff it.  Trump probably did defer losses and profits since '95, lot of business folks did the same I'm sure.  Using the legal processes available isn't a problem for me, regardless of if they eventually changed the rules.  The fact that he might have paid zero taxes doesn't reflect on /him/ it reflects on those in power at the time so it's meaningless to everything.  Even more so because even if it's true, that's what he paid his tax folks for.  Rich people don't do their own taxes, they pay people thousands to do them, and those tax folks base their business on their employers paying as little as legally possible.  Which in itself is just like every citizen in the US.  How many people do you know that pay "more" than the IRS's system says is owed?

So no, ultimately you have no clue what you're talking about and you're just trying to start a fire.  Well too bad, your matches are soaked.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


I look at it from the other angle.  It's corporate controlled establishment Democrats that cheated Bernie Sanders, made Clinton the candidate, which gave us Donald Trump for President.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmmm I personally think politicians are all corrupt and feel that a businessman is a better option for turning this country's economy around, but yea both the left and right parties are completely corrupt.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 3, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Hmmm I personally think politicians are all corrupt and feel that a businessman is a better option for turning this country's economy around, but yea both the left and right parties are completely corrupt.


Do you know what you get when you take all the people who voted for Trump in the primaries and all the people who voted for Sanders and put them together?  A huge overwhelming majority of Americans.


----------



## Constructive Anarchy (Jan 3, 2017)

Evolving perspectives.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 3, 2017)

Constructive Anarchy said:


> Evolving perspectives.


. Did he say that the information was already out there, and wiki-leaks already had it prior to the hacking ?? Seems my comprehension or interpretation of one part of this video when watched it. Hmmm. Go to 4.59 on the counter.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah don't you remember the whole hoopla with Sander's getting thrown out of the DNC database?  That came out to be a suspected hacker.

Also RE Obama's commentary, of course he didn't want to concern folks with the reliability of the election process in the beginning, everyone /knew/ Hillary was going to win.  It's only /now/ that Trump won that the Russian hacking needs to be brought up again, because now the purpose /is/ to discredit the election process...


----------



## jc456 (Jan 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


defend what hack?  There was a hack?  hmmm I haven't seen any information that confirms that statement.  You have one?  I doubt it since no one has.  Phishing is not hacking.  You should learn the difference. 

Oh and Assange already stated he got the wikileaks emails from an insider.  You should read up on what is real news, instead of burying your head in the DNC anas.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 3, 2017)

Phishing is not hacking, (though to be fair it's a bit splitting hairs) - Hacking is the actual coding part, aka the writing of the malware and such, phishing is the the "vehicle" by which the victim installs the malware.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 3, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Phishing is not hacking, (though to be fair it's a bit splitting hairs) - Hacking is the actual coding part, aka the writing of the malware and such, phishing is the the "vehicle" by which the victim installs the malware.


there is a distinction, one is up to the user to initiate by being stupid and uploading their own information.  The other is someone in a server and actually messing with the server.  much different.

Oh and there is no signature of either to trace back to.  One has to be monitoring live to get an IP address and location.  after the fact diagnostics gets them bubkis.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree getting caught in a Phish is stupid, though it's still generically called hacking by laymen so ya know calling folks out on it like that is a bit disingenuous.

Either way, the admin is indeed pointing out hacking because they're trying to claim that the Russian government wrote and used the publicly available malware.  /THAT/ part is pretty much bullshit I agree.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Because of insufficient privileges to post on the Clinton Crime thread (which has been seriously truncated), we mention this current item:

2 Jan 2017 Attorney for Suspect in Brittanee Drexel Case Arrested
Attorney for suspect in Brittanee Drexel case arrested
'....cocaine....'


----------



## Flopper (Jan 3, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


*Relations between China and Russia have never been better.  Unlike the US, Russia has recognized China's claims in Tibet and Taiwan and China has backed Russian actions to support Assad and activities in the Ukraine.  China and Russia have had a long history of supplying arms to nations hostile to the US.  Within the last few years China has made massive investments in Russia and China has become a major buyer of Russian oil and gas. Both nations have mutual trade and defense treaties with each other as well as North Korea. The fact that China and Russia are the only two major powers that remain communist and Putin is a devoted communist, makes any alliance between the US and Russia against China very unlikely.

I believe Trump's relationship with Putin was created during the campaign more by accident than plan.  Democrats attacked him for his comments about his respect for Putin and Trump in some tweets praised Putin as a person he could work with. Democrats continued to paint Trump as a supporter and confidant of a US advisory and Trump responded in order to oppose Obama who has been at odds with Putin. 

After Trump is inaugurated, he will move away from Putin because it is not in the US interest nor his to align ourselves with a nation whose goals are contrary to ours. *


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2017)

Flopper said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




yet military expansion in the pacific and NK working on nuclear ballistic missiles are not at all welcoming to Russia.
Now is the best time to wedge them apart before we have no leverage at all ........... anywhere


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2017)

One can contemplate CIA's James Jesus Angleton's idea that the Sino-Soviet split was a farce, was propaganda, whereas others would tend to disagree. Geographic, one suggested text is Alexander Lukin's The Bear Watches the Dragon. On the now-defunct Clinton crime thread, we had pointed to Samuel Cummings for arms sales, though Alex Jones has a current broader view of politics with his report on Abu Abdullah al Kosovi. The Albanian link to the Clinton cocaine legacy, as was shown on the defunct thread, was at Oliver Springs, Tennessee, which is the link to Mena, Arkansas, and links SOE's Julian Amery, the Albanian SOE operation remaining quite obscure from historical elucidation. The 680 kilograms of Ecuadorian cocaine intercepted at Guatemala on New Year's Eve, 2016, means that it was headed for the U.S.

We think that ISIS routes into Europe are also drug routes, another example of splittinig is reported here:

Heroin Smuggled Through Kosovo, Cocaine Through Albania
Heroin smuggled through Kosovo, cocaine through Albania – Rexhepi | InSerbia News


----------



## badger2 (Jan 3, 2017)

1700 intelligence agencies would still be shaken at their foundations, because the 2016 vote was not collective interest, but collective desire. The term "surreal" will not suffice to describe it. That is why reactionary forces grind their propaganda gears and start up again to divert attention from this phenomenon by focusing on DNC hacking. This focus is an application of Oedipus, a overlain mask that will now invoke the authoritarian voice called "high-level briefing."


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 3, 2017)

Alright, I'm curious badger2.  Who is Jocasta?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 3, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Sa
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> ...





aris2chat said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


*North Korea's ascension to the status of a nuclear power is unwelcome by both China and Russia and most other nations. Russia as well as China have significant economic and security interest in North Korea. Image sharing a border with a country whose leader is as unpredictable as Trump and is intent on building a nuclear arsenal and using it to become a world power. *


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Alright, I'm curious badger2.  Who is Jocasta?



Oedipus' mother


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 3, 2017)

Flopper said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa
> ...


. Is NK a proxy for China, where as if they (China) wanted to test us or to start something with us, then will they just use NK in order to get it going on maybe ??


----------



## Flopper (Jan 3, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*Why in the world would China want NK to put a military move on the US or our allies in the region?  China's trade with the NK amounts to only about .5 billion dollars while trade with the US and it's allies in the region, South Korea and Japan amounts to more than a trillion dollars.  The US, South Korea, and Japan are China's largest trading partners.  Any military move NK might make in the area could serious damage the Chinese economy.  *


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 3, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




time for bull in the china store


----------



## badger2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Oedipus is always an application in the strictest sense. " That's what you really wanted, Jocasta!." That is why intelligence forces, having placed the legitimacy of the election in question with hacking by Russia, will now act as the Clinton's penis-shield when they attend the Trump inauguration. It is a symbol of autoimmunity just right for the occasion. The expelling of the 35 is a variation on the theme that the prisoners are not allowed to claim anything they did on their own, such as the 2016 election. The authoritarian project is to introduce sad effects, doubt and troubled spirit at every turn in lieu of the prisoners realizing what actually happened: desire itself is revolutionary, and can destroy entire sectors.


----------



## EverCurious (Jan 4, 2017)

Hmmm I suppose in their arrogance of godliness believe that the people will never see the truth in all this - and perhaps their ego's are somewhat justified given the reporting of the MSM, and true too the MSM does appear to be hanging itself these days.  We can only hope the curtain falls soon on this modern tragedy heh


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. Do you understand the word PROXY ?  Yes you do.  It means someone does things on your behalf, but the targeted victim doesn't connect the needed dots in order to put the puzzle together afterwards.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 4, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*Yes, I'm not sure you do.
Proxy*

*the authority to represent someone else, especially in voting.
"they may register to vote by proxy"
synonyms: deputy, representative, substitute, delegate, agent, surrogate, stand-in, attorney, go-between
"I am here to vote as Mrs. Carlson's proxy"*
*a figure that can be used to represent the value of something in a calculation.*


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. I'll use a different but allowed interpretation of this as well, and I will take one or a few of the words listed above, and keep them in context as well. Let's just use Iran for example, and let's apply the definition to how it uses proxies, surrogates, go betweens, agents, and substitutes that keep them from directly being charged or associated with the bad things that it advocates, wants or uses to project it's interest or ideals in the world.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 4, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*Are you saying you believe N.K. may act as a surrogate for China?  If so, in what way?  I can't think of anything N.K. could actually do other than attack South Korea, Japan or the US.  N.K. launching a military attack on China's three largest trading partners and dragging them into a conflict that would destroy the Chinese economy would hardly be of benefit to China.   *


----------



## aris2chat (Jan 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




You have to have the person give permission to fill out the absentee ballot or have given the person a legal proxy for them to walk in and vote their behalf. You can't just walk in and vote for someone else

It is not as easy as saying I want so and so's ballot so I can vote

You have to have notarized proof and it has to have been registered beforehand

It is probably different in each state and perhaps even in each county

it is not always possible

Double-voting – even triple-voting – found in US elections


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. Regardless of trade with anyone, nations still are sovereign and powerful.  They are always seeking more power, a bigger stake in the world, a plan to protect their people's economies, and their cultures in which make up the fabric of their lifestyles, cultures, identities, and their ideologies. These things can be threatened in many ways, and if you think trade is more important than what nations hold as sovereign and sacred unto them, then you are Looney Tunes.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 5, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*You're still not answering the key question.  Why would China want to use the NK as a surrogate in a military action.  It really doesn't make sense.  China has a mutual defense treaty with the NK so any military action against NK would compel them to act.  A military action by NK, would bring China in against it's key economic partners.*


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


. Makes a lot of sense all depending, where as if you become threatened or embarrased upon the world stage, and you don't want to act out directly on it, then you get a surrogate to act out for you. How do we know the truth about the connections any of these players have in total
or behind the scenes together ?  We don't know everything sadly enough.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


*I think we can be pretty sure that China who has a mutual defense treaty with NK, doesn't want to be drug into a war with it's major trading partners. *


----------

